# Tease Looking Close? Maybe? Hopefully?



## kaykay

Day 341 and counting. Im exhausted. Shes really dropped down and been doing a ton of rolling and kicking tonight. Maybe the foaling fairy will take pity on me and give me a Mothers Day foal?

Baxter Cam


----------



## shadowpaints

ugh! my mare twitch went 340... i about died! praying for a foal for u soon!


----------



## kaykay

Thanks so much! Tease is a maiden mare so that alone makes me more nervous. I will take all good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## shadowpaints

oh wow a maiden even.. ill have 2 of those next year!


----------



## MBhorses

praying for healtly foal




keep us posted you have nice horses. link to camera?

oops see the link now lol


----------



## kaykay

The link is in the first post where it says Baxter Cam



Just click that and you should see her


----------



## MBhorses

aw love your mare I want her she looks tovero she wants to live with me lol


----------



## kaykay

Aww thanks so much! Yes she is a bay Tovero. Here she is in color before her pregnancy days


----------



## MBhorses

kaykay said:


> Aww thanks so much! Yes she is a bay Tovero. Here she is in color before her pregnancy days



I am in love she has blue eye as well. I love pinto and the blue is bonus. Who is she bred to?


----------



## kaykay

She is bred to Ten L's Tigers Back In Black. Hes a minimal black & white Tobiano and I think he carries splash. Tease has 2 crystal blue eyes. I am so dying to see this foal! I have planned this cross for years. Tease is a Grahams King Lee (owned by Getitia) daughter.


----------



## MBhorses

keep us posted. IT will be a fine foal.she is resting now she is getting ready to foal we hope







kaykay said:


> She is bred to Ten L's Tigers Back In Black. Hes a minimal black & white Tobiano and I think he carries splash. Tease has 2 crystal blue eyes. I am so dying to see this foal! I have planned this cross for years. Tease is a Grahams King Lee (owned by Getitia) daughter.


----------



## SNDFarms

Kay, I done a foal dance this morning for Annie



, I included Tease so maybe we will both have foals this evenings...





Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## kaykay

Happy Mothers Day to you too!

Tease is out playing but will be back later.

I sure hope we both see a foal tonight! Would be such a great mothers day present!


----------



## bannerminis

Hope you get your foal too - she is such a gorgeous girl this foal cant be anything but stunning


----------



## kaykay

Thank you so much Karina! She keeps dropping lower so I keep praying we will have a easy foaling soon


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

cams off everything ok?


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

Oh good was worried.


----------



## kaykay

My dang flash program keeps going down. Never had so many issues with it as I have tonight. I hope thats the end of it!

She was really kicking again out in the pasture and rolling a lot but she did that yesterday too. I was so hoping for a mothers day foal.

Thanks for watching with us


----------



## SNDFarms

Doing another dance for extra reinforcement!


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

Doing a dance as well. she keeps her ears back maybe thats a good sign


----------



## SNDFarms

TPs flat rock acres said:


> Doing a dance as well. she keeps her ears back maybe thats a good sign


She sure is holding that wall up!


----------



## kaykay

She has worn us out for sure. Shes our last mare so I guess she has to hog up all the cam time she can. I feel like a full nights sleep is never going to happen. LOL.

She looks way too quiet right now.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

its 6:16 am in NY and she looks pretty relaxed


----------



## kaykay

Eventually she has to foal. Eventually she has to foal. Eventually she has to foal. lmbo! I keep telling myself that so I dont lose my sanity.

Maiden mares drive me crazy!


----------



## Eagle

I had her up all night and she was doing a lot of weight changing so i thought I better keep a close eye on her and then she flopped down to the ground and went fast to sleep.



She sure is beautiful, congratulations. Does she want to come and live in italy


----------



## SNDFarms

Ok Kay >>>>>>>>Tonight's going to be the *night*!


----------



## kaykay

I sure hope your right! Her vulva was longer tonight but thats the only difference I see.

She has really worn us all out!


----------



## SNDFarms

She sure looks close by looking at her on cam, maidens are so fun..

Annie has started laying down more, and rubbing her butt on the stall door, she has changed from a dark pink color to a bright pink color in her vulva, but still not much of a bag,..



I'm thinking she may be one of those that just don't bag up until time to foal..

Good luck I will be watching Tease..


----------



## mydaddysjag

Hope she goes tonight. Ive been maximizing her cam and connecting the computer to my 42" tv (like a monitor) so I can watch her when im in bed. Ive never caught one on marestare, so were all anxious to hopefully catch her foaling.


----------



## SNDFarms

mydaddysjag said:


> Hope she goes tonight. Ive been maximizing her cam and connecting the computer to my 42" tv (like a monitor) so I can watch her when im in bed. Ive never caught one on marestare, so were all anxious to hopefully catch her foaling.


Use this Barn Alarm link and you should be able to catch most of them..





http://www.marestare.com/barnalarm/

This one is foaling right now..

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=shadyone


----------



## SNDFarms

Tease lays out flat more than any mare I know, I keep waiting for contractions and nothing happens!


----------



## Eagle

The sun is up and still no baby, sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I guess I will have to stare all night again tonight.


----------



## kaykay

Another long night and no foal. Ugh. She seems to always get really ancy from 3am to 5 am so I suspect that is when she will eventually foal but I am just guessing. She was pushing on the stall so hard last night so I was really hopeful and then nothing. Im trying to gulp down some coffee so I am awake enough to go feed lol


----------



## kaykay

Cam will be down today while I do some online work


----------



## kaykay

Hubby came and got me to tell me Tease is all sweaty and acting really agitated. Went and checked and she is not a happy girl right now. It is warm here but no other horses are sweating? But Tease is carrying some extra poundage LOL.


----------



## SNDFarms

kaykay said:


> Hubby came and got me to tell me Tease is all sweaty and acting really agitated. Went and checked and she is not a happy girl right now. It is warm here but no other horses are sweating? But Tease is carrying some extra poundage LOL.


Yay ---- Let's do this baby thing Tease..


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

Tell Tease we can see her when she is in the corner to please move to the middle


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

sorry it should say can't see her


----------



## SNDFarms

TPs flat rock acres said:


> sorry it should say can't see her


That's funny Annie was doing the same thing earlier, I have only one little corner in the stall that I can't see by cam, she started standing in that corner for some odd reason.

Maybe she knew I was watching..



I finally stuck a bale of hay in the corner so she can't stand there..


----------



## kaykay

[email protected]#$%^

Thats how I feel


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures

Perhaps you shouldn't have named her "Tease"




She seems to be doing just that, haha.


----------



## Eagle

i had her up again all night and she did quite a bit of her favourite game "hide and seek" then she finally laid down in the middle. Good girl.


----------



## kaykay

Well Stacey was just saying "didnt you have a mare a few years back that went on and on?" yes that WAS THE DAM TO TEASE lmbo. This is why we named her Baxters Just Teasin Ya. I had no idea it would be hereditary


----------



## mydaddysjag

Tonight?


----------



## kaykay

We thought for sure she was going to foal last night but she was just teasin again lol


----------



## Eagle

and another night bites the dust


----------



## Beth G

Wow, Tease has still not foaled? I think she is reading the same book my mare is! LOL This will be our first foal ever. I bought her in foal and her breeding dates were from April 1st to May 30th, so she can have it any time now!! If she took on the last day, it make her at 348 days and she hasn't even dropped yet. She has been getting a bag for about a month now. Hopefully soon- for both of them!!


----------



## kaykay

Man I hope so as I am about done in! I thought I had it timed so everyone foaled before show season. NOT. I wanted to go to the Taylor sale and now I have to stay home. But it would be worth it if she would foal!

Shes really stomping and kicking again tonight. Hopefully?


----------



## kaykay

Its up on my end? Shes still in due to thunder storms. did you try hitting refresh?

Im really starting to wonder when this is going to end lol


----------



## AnnaC

I just cannot believe that she hasn't foaled yet! Am seriously sorry for you - you must be exhausted!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Tease will foal TONIGHT!!

Good luck!

Anna


----------



## kaykay

Thanks so much Anna! We really are worn out. All of our mares went late this year so to have our last one also go so long just wears you down! Im scared to death we will miss it so we are trying to stay alert. I so appreciate anyone that can help watch.

I am getting a little concerned on how huge shes getting. Being a maiden mare I just cringe thinking of this foal getting much bigger.

344 days and counting ughh


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

Kay is everything ok. Cams down


----------



## kaykay

Sorry we are having cam software issues. I have no idea why it keeps freezing but its driving me nuts. I am going to have to email marestare. I am thinking maybe the adobe flash was not the way to go. but I do like that with flash it pulls the cam right up on my cell phone


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

Oh ok. glad everything is ok. Been watching her so needed my fix


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

tonights the night Kay be ready



I am doing alot of dancing!!!


----------



## kaykay

I sure hope your right! Hubby says it will be tonight too but Im so worn out I am afraid to believe it LOL

She is doing lots of rolling and stomping again


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

I noticed her tail is up more tonight too. thats what my girls did good luck can't wait to see this baby


----------



## Eagle

3.00am cam time and she is as quiet as a mouse. No baby tonight I fear


----------



## bannerminis

Looks like she is going to keep you waiting yet another day. Really hope she foals soon and you can get some well earned rest


----------



## kaykay

Really feeling like groundhog day over and over. Rusty and I took turns last night and now I cant wake up enough to go feed.


----------



## Eagle

She had me all excited at about 3 ish cos she started walking backwards and being weird, then she laid down flat and went to sleep


----------



## kaykay

I kicked her out so she could go terrorize all the other horses. She is so mean right now and taking her misery out on everyone.

She so soaked that stall last night. I am going to have to put the fan on it again.

I really think when she foals it will be between 3 and 4 am because thats when she always gets restless and acts like shes going to foal.

eventually she has to foal eventually she has to foal lol


----------



## SNDFarms

Tonight



Is



the



night!


----------



## SNDFarms

She is acting weird, bouncing from corner to corner and kicking.. I think she is going to have a BABY tonight..


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

thats the same thing I was thinkings. Shes been backing up against the walls. and has a slight stiff walk she keeps teasing us lol. come on girl. tonights the night ok.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

watching her now at 6:31 am and shes been acting a little weird. Rocking laying down so wasn't sure if shes getting even closer

shes really laying out now.


----------



## kaykay

Stick a fork in me Im done! LOL. Poor thing just cant get bigger.

Yesterday she was fighting with her best buddy and let me tell you it got UGLY. We had to go physically break them up. I have had many mares get mean when they are close but not like this!

I seriously never dreamed she could go this long.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz


----------



## Charlotte

Been watching Tease off and on Kay. (when I can keep my eyes open) How many days gestation is she? I've got Buttons, who usually foals around 315, is today 350. OMG Will they EVER foal? Do you think the two of them are in contact and planning this? Buttons is real grouchy too...very unusual for her.

I'm hoping Tease is foaling right NOW! Then maybe Buttons will get going.

Good luck,

Charlotte


----------



## Performancemini

I jumped on last night. I had never watched marestare before. But I met Kay back when I had Shetlands and she showed "Confetti" at CSPA's Gordyville show. I love her ponies and decided to watch Tease. (My husband's doesn't know I stayed up until 4 am Kay's time (3 here). Same thing, lots of laying flat out, stretching, rolling up and tail thrashing. Standing and stretching. Just seems it has to be very soon! I have 2 hours of sleep to function on at work today and it's not even my pony! (Better not have any of my own! LOL!). Happy foaling!


----------



## Beth G

Finally, I got my baby last night!! A little black filly! I hope Tease goes soon for you!!


----------



## bannerminis

Lordy Lordy she really is teasing us all - I think you are gonna have to change her name to somthing like "Grease Lightening"


----------



## kaykay

HI Charlotte---you do feel my pain!

Congrats Beth! Im so happy someone got a foal lol

She would be like 347 days now!! Patches (confetti) went 350 this year and has never gone that long with previous foals.

I just dont know what to think except that sleep is a distant memory. I keep looking back over my records to see if the date is right but everything looks good there.

Im really getting a bit concerned about her not having much udder but being a maiden mare who knows? The swelling in front of her udder is huge. Her whole back end is soft, vulva is long but no foal.

Its been the strangest foaling year! All three of our mares went way past their normal foaling days.

Performancemini thanks so much for the compliments! Confetti was our first mare to foal this year and had a stunning filly! I am hoping to get good pictures of her next week. Patches aka confetti was always so much fun to show and her filly is definitely taking after her dam.

Thank you all so much for watching with us. Im so tired that I am scared to death I will miss it.


----------



## SNDFarms

I think it's something in the water!


----------



## liltnt

I keep checkng in on her both morning and evening thinking surely there will be a baby in that stall. Well Now I am thinking like a chef, a watched poot just doesnt boil. Go away for a bt and leave her alone Maybe she will have it then


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

3.23 am acting a little strange will watch for a bit laying down breathing a little heavy and seems to be a little uncomfortable could be just because of size or could it be time hummm only tease knows.... stinker.


----------



## mydaddysjag

C'mon tease, give your "mom" a break. Its 4am and your snoozin away, show some mercy!


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

This episode of tease me please me lol......Well shes for sure a tease. Was almost thinking she was going to do something as she kept looking at her side grabbed the phone and watched. She got up.... took a bow and off to the corner she went. Its now 3.56 daughter who is 1 1/2 yrs old is calling me so need to get back to bed. Tease is now laying down again thinks she is resting now so I will too  to be continued ) just maybe


----------



## bannerminis

How much longer can this mare go. C'mon Tease lets get this party started!!


----------



## Eagle

Kay, it's 5.00am cam time and I am thinking that perhaps we should change the thread title to "Will Foal eventually".

Joking aside, if you need a few hours sleep I can be glued for about 2 and a Half hours, just tell me what time is good for you and tomorrow night we can get organised. (praying for you that she will go today though)


----------



## kaykay

Hubby and I took turns last night which made me feel bad because he had to work this morning. But he got me up at 3 and he was just sure she was in labor. We got all ready (shoes on etc) and then NOTHING. LOL.

Thank you guys so much for your help! I would so greatfully take that offer as my brain is starting to feel like mush.

I do freelance writing and let me tell you my income has gone down dramatically the past 2 weeks. I think the lack of sleep is just catching up. Hard to write with a mushy brain.

I think she looks even lower this morning or maybe its wishful thinking. Then again if she gets much lower it will be dragging the ground.

Pumping myself full of coffee so I can go feed


----------



## bannerminis

I can keep an eye too. 5hrs ahead and up at 7.30 am so that would be 2.30am your time. No plan tomorrow that I am aware of so will have it on.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

count me in too if you need me. I get up a few times at night and have my computer screen on at night watching so I can raise my head and see what she is doing. I was up around that time kay and like you I thought she was going to go as I grabbed my phone in case you were sleeping. I know she must be getting even closer just watching her behavior. I was going to tell you to paint the tips of her ears so I know when her ears are pinned back as sometimes its hard to see if shes relaxed with ears forward or upset with them back becasue of the top of her head so dark lol. Good luck hope its anytime now. She will probably go today when we least expect it or when we are all very tired from watching her lol


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

I would say she looked like she dropped more too. I am veiwing a side picture of her on the cam. WOW.


----------



## kaykay

Shes staying in for now due to rain/storms. hate to keep her in but its way too rainy and muddy. she has enough issues walking around


----------



## Eagle

She is in hiding in protest!


----------



## kaykay

I took pics for you with my phone and now I cant get the pics off my phone. grr.

Coming down with a cold and feel horrible


----------



## Minimor

They say that a watched pot never boils, and I think it works the same way with mares that are due to foal. You should have went to the Taylor sale on Saturday & there would have been a new foal waiting for you when you got home!


----------



## kaykay

LOL so true holly but I would never forgive myself if something went wrong and I wasnt there to help.

Okay I finally got the pic. Look how this mare shines since I put her on that new feed.

Hard to get a good pic in the stall but its still pouring down raining


----------



## kaykay

we switched about 5 weeks ago to the new Purina mini/pony feed. All the ones we put on it look like this! Previously they were on strategy.

I have seen and have pics of some of mine with the V but its normally (in my experience) just a few hours before they foal so easy to miss.


----------



## mydaddysjag

Does the Purina mini/pony feed have any of the issues they had when it was Platform mini/pony feed? Have you tried it with your show horses?


----------



## Eagle

hhhmmmm, she does still look round in that photo.




Lets hope she drops baby soon so she can get the show on the road.

It is 2.30 am cam time and she is hoovering her stall!


----------



## bannerminis

I think she is looking more unsettled tonight - more walking and tail out so fingers crossed she is ready to go


----------



## Helicopter

Ho Hum. Tell her if she doesn't do something soon her audience will desert her and her ratings will drop....even if her foal doesn't.


----------



## Eagle

5.20 am and she is down resting again


----------



## kaykay

Hi all

I finally am able to get her out of the stall until it storms again.

I just dont know what to think of this mare.

I am coming down with the flu or something ughh. Ran a fever all night

Cam will be off until she goes back in


----------



## a mini dream come true

Bless you heart.



You are bound to be sooo exhausted. I can't get her on the computer at work, but I do watch her when I get off work. She is really being a little Tease. Hope you have a chance to get a little rest.


----------



## Performancemini

Kay-take care of yourself



; you won't want to be down and miss the joy! It seems you have A LOT of generous helping friends



watching Tease too! I will send a prayer up for your health and for Tease and foal to be healthy (and, please God, soon!).


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

Its 3:13 am in NY state watching Miss Tease and shes out! been watching her for about 1hour and not much going on. Scratched her neck some but that was the only big event so far. I am begining to wonder if she just ate too much lol. Whens the full moon?? Maybe then? she lays so still I sometimes am not sure if cam is frozen


----------



## Helicopter

Why is the camera off? Or is it just me. Need my Tease fix.


----------



## bannerminis

Camera was on for me but not now. Went out to feed my own horses and came back in refreshed the page and its not on - hope all is well.


----------



## kaykay

Sorry! I use the program to look at the cam so had no idea the online one wasnt working. Not much to say other than shes still preggers.

Im really wondering if the date is wrong. Ughh. We have had some go late this year (along with everyone else) but I wonder if in this case its the date. But like hubby said even if the dates wrong she would be due again the 25th of this month so either way we have to be close

Still sicker than a dog with the flu. Hope this stops soon


----------



## Eagle

Kay, I think the lack of sleep causes us to be weaker cos I got the flu just after Britt gave birth and what with her having loads of problems after I didn't get a full nights sleep for weeks. *Please let us help**. Tell us what time you will go to bed and until what time you will sleep and we will watch her for you.*


----------



## kaykay

I think you are so right. I think I am just really run down. Today has been bad as this stuff moved to my ears so now I have a horrible earache.

I am too sick to go check her but Russ said she was kicking the wall like crazy when he was in the barn feeding. I asked him if he checked her and he said she was being too witchy.

I really want to take some Nyquil but I am afraid I wont be able to wake up if she foals. Ughh.

Thank you all so much for your help. I feel so bad that I posted her too soon. These maiden mares are so tricky.

If anyone can help check her tonight Russ would really appreciate the help. I have got to try to get some sleep and see if I can throw this flu bug. My head is just pounding

Please never hesitate to call or text if you think you see something. Would rather have a false alarm then miss it


----------



## mydaddysjag

Kay, I watch her nightly from at least 12am-3am, but I usually "tune in" much earlier. Im watching her now. Go get some rest, If something comes up and I would have to leave for any reason (highly unlikely), I can call you so you know to keep an eye on her


----------



## kaykay

thank you thank you thank you thank you

I have my cell next to the bed.

going to lay my pounding head down


----------



## Kawgirl

Oh, my! She looks like she would be miserable!




I think she looks a lot bigger today, too.



Hopefully it's getting into position!

Kay, I hope you get to feeling better real soon!


----------



## mydaddysjag

I dont think shes going to do anything tonight either, but hope im wrong and she turns it onto high gear.


----------



## Eagle

2.07am and Tease is just standing statue (for a change)


----------



## Performancemini

Well it's 2:40 am Kay's time and Tease is doing a lot of standing; but I see a lot of the tummy kicking, side biting and shifting of weight more than usual (to me anyway). I know people are watching and I hope Kay is sleeping and healing; knowing good friends will wake her if it's time. I want to stay up; but I know I have to go to bed-I just know I'm going to miss it!


----------



## bannerminis

Its 4 am tease time and she is moving around but that tail is out but I dont know I think she might hang on a while longer - maybe she will give you a day foaling - we can only hope


----------



## Eagle

5.40am and she is down resting


----------



## kaykay

I cant thank you guys enough! Last night was the first almost full night of sleep I have had in who knows how long.

Tease is acting a little odd out in the pasture but it warmed up again so I am not sure if its the temp change or ?


----------



## kaykay

Unfortunately it went to my ears so I cannot hear a thing. Its that feeling like your head is underwater ughhh. I am taking sudafed hoping that will help. The fever has stopped though so thats a good thing. Surely I am coming to the end of this because I really dont have time to be sick. I feel so bad that Russ is having to do everything. Im going to try to eat today and get some energy going again. Just really bad timing to get sick with the flu.

Im watching her closely outside as shes just still acting odd. If I think shes going to do something I will put her back in. Not having any foals born in the mud here. For once when I went out she was all lovey dovey to me like she used to be. Right now shes standing at the door to the barn all by herself. Still rubbing those back legs together ughh.

You guys are awesome! If you all ever need help I am there!


----------



## AnnaC

Am so sorry to hear that naughty Tease is still hanging on to that foal of hers. But I'm even more sorry that you seem to have got this awful cold - cum - flu bug. You are describing exactly what I have been going through for the past 3 weeks (!!) and I'm not one to normally pick up bugs. One minute I'm sweating, the next I'm shivering (and piling on all my winter thermals when the outside temps are Spring like). Head is filled up with cotton wool and all I can hear is a continuous buzz and the sound of my heart beat throbbing in my ears. Never had anything like it before - its dreadful! Thoughts of food make me feel sick, but I am managing some yoghurt and fruit drinks, trying to keep my strength up! I manage to crawl out in the morning to do an hour's worth of work and then I'm finished to the point of collapse. Luckily we are not foaling mares at the moment and I do have help from the family, but there is no way that I could sit up watching a mare all night. Hopefully your wonderful watchers can keep going as you must rest as much as possible. This is not a normal bug and need to be given 'respect'.

Do be careful not to take too may sudafed - several years ago my daughter took just the recommended amount, but over several days, and we had to call the Doc as she sudddenly collapsed suffering from cluster migraines and was in agony. The Doc said this was not unusual when Sudafed was taken over several days, so please be careful.

Sending you healing thoughts and ((((HUGS))))

Anna


----------



## kaykay

> One minute I'm sweating, the next I'm shivering (and piling on all my winter thermals when the outside temps are Spring like). Head is filled up with cotton wool and all I can hear is a continuous buzz and the sound of my heart beat throbbing in my ears.


That is exactly how I feel! My head is just mush. Just going out to feed and put horses up about did me in. Ill be so glad when hubby gets home tonight. Its like Karla and I said awhile back - there are no sick days when you own horses. Man I hope this doesnt last 3 weeks.

tease looks pretty much the same when I put her in. I just dont know what to think anymore. I suspect we will see some kind of change before she foals but who knows


----------



## Helicopter

Hey, I saw you out there with your lttle torch checking Tease's udder. Good that your cat came to help. That was the most activity I've seen yet.





Hope you are feeling better soon.

GO TEASE!


----------



## Kawgirl

I'm not sure if I'm seeing what I think I'm seeing, it could just be the camera, but it looks like that foal is really jumping around a lot tonight!


----------



## bannerminis

Glad you are starting to feel better Kay - there is nothing worse then being sick and also anxious about your maiden.

But I think I am going to have to ring you and you can bring the phone to the barn put me on loud speaker and I shall have words with this little lady



Or I could try a bit of the Irish charm on her or maybe a Cúpla focal sa Ghaeilge ie. a couple of words in Irish


----------



## Eagle

Please take it easy Kay, these things take time to heal. I really don't think you will have to run to the barn any time soon. Tease seems to be keeping you company in the resting department



she was just flat out dreaming.


----------



## rcfarm

I hope you are feeling better today. Just checked in on Tease. I check several times a day.

Rest and chicken soup.


----------



## Eagle

2.15am and she is really restless


----------



## AnnaC

Any news?? (sorry but for some reason I cannot get your 'version' of marestare on my computer - other 'versions' are fine, it's most frustrating!)

Hope you are feeling a bit better Kay. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Tease and saying prayers for an easy and successful foaling.





Anna


----------



## Eagle

Of course as soon as I wrote that she was restless she turned to statue


----------



## bannerminis

She does look a little more dropped so she must be getting closer and she is looking very uncomfortable poor baby


----------



## kaykay

I cannot express how much everyones help has meant to me this week. You all are the best! I am still not 100 percent. I had a few good hours yesterday and then its like it comes back with full force again.

I really have to wonder if her date is wrong. I know we had Patches go 350 this year but I have never had a mare go over that. I know its possible but I am leaning to the date being wrong. I was so careful writing them down last year but thinking I must have missed a breeding. But if I skip to her next cycle she would be due again the 25th of this month.

So sorry for the extended watch. She is just so huge for a maiden mare so I thought the date had to be correct.

I will get new pictures today outside where its easier to get a side shot. She does now have that crease going down the belly so I think we have to be getting close. I know she is just miserable and especially now that its hot again. Her back legs are getting really wobbly.


----------



## Eagle

Bless her, she does look fed up but baby will come when he/she is cooked. At least we know her routine now so it should be easier to tell when she is ready. This morning she got me all excited but I should know better by now, she always get strange between 2.00-3.00am


----------



## AnnaC

So glad you have been feeling a bit better on occasion Kay, but please take it easy and only do what you really have to and rest as much as possible - this bug is nasty and does not give up easily.

I was also wondering about Tease's exact dates - yes she looks huge, but she still hadn't quite done that last minute 'drop'. I had a maiden mare do the same thing last year, and although we had covered her a couple of times in a second heat, I was so sure from the size of her that she must have taken to her first covering dates. But she sailed on and eventually foaled a gorgeous filly right on the dates to her second covering! A recent picture of Tease would be brilliant for those of us that can't get tuned in on marestare.

I'm sure she feels pretty fed up, bless her - give her a hug from us and tell her it wont be long now.

Anna


----------



## Helicopter

Where's our girl?


----------



## kaykay

Did anyone see her kicking the stall just now? That was really odd.

I tried to do too much today and now im just done. Also I am home alone so she cannot foal yet lol. WE have a huge storm moving in right now so I am hoping the cam holds in


----------



## iowa

They love to foal in the middle of a big storm so maybe it will be tonight!! Oh, I just saw the spider, too!!


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

tonights the night I can feel it. She does seem more little on edge


----------



## Eagle

1.30am and she is down resting


----------



## AnnaC

Come on Tease - your Momma needs to be able to relax and get some proper rest!





Any updates from Tease's wonderful watchers?

Anna


----------



## Helicopter

Read today's posts and got all excited. Brought up the pictures and there she is standing in her usual spot playing statues.


----------



## mydaddysjag

C'mon tease, you gotta foal now. My mom just called me and woke me up at 3:45am because "shes acting funky, I think she is gonna foal" LOL


----------



## bannerminis

Its 4am Tease time and she is laid down and not looking too stressed. She is like a barrel now when she is laid down.


----------



## Eagle

4.40am and she is standing statue


----------



## Eagle

4.55 am and she is down again and wow she looks huge poor thing!


----------



## kaykay

This mare is going to be the death of me LOL. Its like groundhog day every day.

We are in the middle of another huge storm so cam is going in and out. I really hope it doesnt go out as storms always make me nervous with pregnant mares.

I really dont think you can see how big she is until you see her lay down or roll. When Fran came last week she was just stunned. Rusty says that better be a lot of water in there.

We had a hip lock this year and Patches foal was huge and not easy to get out; so we are really hoping this last one would be easy.


----------



## Performancemini

Did not get to do my shorter watch last night due to that storm coming through here too. Our internet went down; but they have it up today. We got lucky and had only 50 mile winds, dime hail and torrents of rain (flooded pastures-now soggy). You keep mentioning 'groundhog day' Kay; is that what you are going to end up naming this foal!



LOL! It's going to have to be a real interesting name on this one. (Last night I thought if you were getting this bad bad weather and she went you would have to go with 'Stormchaser'). Well, maybe if things went the human wishes way; she'd relax today and pop it out in broad daylight! Hang in and take good care of yourself Kay!


----------



## bannerminis

Another night of anticipation, waiting for Tease to keep on teasing. I hope you are feeling better Kay and I have everything crossed for a safe delivery.


----------



## Performancemini

4:12 here 5:12 Tease time). Cam is blackish-is it on? I'll keep checking back. There is going to be a lot of us really attached to this foal, isn't there




!


----------



## kaykay

Russ is too chicken to check her udder and I am feeling pretty bad again. Its like 1 step forward 3 steps back. I havent been this sick in years. I swear Im not normally such a wuss when I get sick.

We are supposed to have an even worse storm hitting in a few hours. High wind, hail etc. Just what Ohio doesnt need. Hoping the wind doesnt take the cam down.

I was thinking of Baxters Painted Anticipation if its a filly but I am open to ideas.

It just so reminds me of the movie ground hog day when I just keep watching her and watching her and ..................

I had a physic reading done (more for fun than anything else) and she said we would have a foal born this year with very unusual markings. Well the last two are minimal pintos with no body white. Does kinda make you wonder and makes me want to see this foal even more LOL


----------



## Performancemini

Well-if you've got the movie (Groundhog Day) and are needing to be down and rest (and it sounds like you should)



grab a pen and paper a take name - notes! I think I'm sorry I made the suggestion of Stormchaser if you are getting another one!



I hope this storm passes you by; don't wish it on others either. Life!!


----------



## Helicopter

Painted Pastures Endless Anticipation.





Just checked in and there she is getting ''beautified", having her udder checked and enjoying a visit from the cat. Did she fill you in on her plans for tonight (or in my case today)?


----------



## kaykay

Forced myself to go out. Her back end is softer than ever but she still has no udder. I talked to my neighbor about it as its really bugging me but she said shes probably one of those mares that wont fill up until right before she foals or right after. I have only had 1 mare in all the years I have been doing this foal without an udder. But as you can see in the pics shes very swollen right in front of her udder. Strange

Oh I like that "endless anticipation"!


----------



## kaykay

I dont think we will see a foal until the weekend. But I am too paranoid now not to watch LOL. Especially with these extreme temp changes. ughhhh


----------



## Eagle

2.00 am cam time and she is standing statue!

2.30 am and she is hoovering her stall


----------



## bannerminis

Could she be anymore relaxed!!!! I am watching her again since 2.30 Tease Time and she has only been eating and sleeping.


----------



## Eagle

it's the 5.00 am statue!


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

7"06 am NY time

cam off is she outside everything ok?


----------



## Performancemini

7:50 am Tease Time: cam is on now. Same old same old. Tail swish, walk, statue!


----------



## kaykay

Will this hacking cough ever end? Okay Ill stop whining. Im trying to drink enough coffee to go feed.

We have cut her feed back and she is not happy about it. Because we thought she was due weeks ago I had already increased her feed. Now shes getting a really fat neck so she is cut back some and not happy! I feel her pain as I am not a fan of diets either lol.

Tease will be out terrorizing the other horses outside today. If more storms hit again she will be back in early.

I dont know why but I keep feeling like she will foal on Sat.


----------



## Performancemini

Woman's intuition? or else wishful thinking! Maybe these storms have to get spent out first. Hope you don't have any bad ones. Mother nature seems to be having PMS this year! (oops, maybe I shouldn't insult her).


----------



## kaykay

We are so flooded its not even funny anymore. Poor Feature has been at Sally's farm now for 2 months as we only have a couple stalls left that are not wet. We keep running fans and digging moats but with this much rain its just impossible.

I am happy to say she is finally getting a big tight udder! I was kinda shocked this morning because I am so used to feeling it being small and flabby. This morning its finally big and somewhat tight.

Surely we are nearing the end finally!


----------



## kaykay

I am just so dang relieved to see some udder going on. My neighbor had shots on standby just in case but its always a better feeling to finally see some forward progression.

Yes I get those hacking fits where I can barely breath! Scared hubby last night I had such a bad one I about turned purple.

Guess this stuff is making the rounds. My poor sister (lives in ks) went on vacation and came down with the same exact thing. I feel so bad for her. As bad as this is I would rather have it at home than on a pricey vacation to captiva island!

Maybe I am not far off thinking Sat?


----------



## AnnaC

Glad you are feeling a bit better Kay - yes the cough can be a killer (and also embarrassing!) Mine seems to strike without warning, usually as I open my mouth to say something of importance to someone - worse if it is a stranger/shop assistant - I take a breath and away I go! Tickle, tickle goes my throat as I struggle for breath and rush, tears streaming, for a tap, any tap, so I can gulp some water before the whole situation gets totally out of hand - why does it never happen when I'm on my own, or rarely, but always at embarrassing times/places. But I have to admit to feeling better, no energy yet, but better, but this coming Saturday will be 4 weeks so it's about bl**dy time! LOL!!

Do you think my Saturday date might be a certain foal's BIRTH DAY???

Anna


----------



## kaykay

Just when I think things are looking up I have a major case of pink eye. Seriously?!!!! Im gonna run away. well as soon as she foals lol.

Ughh.

Im trying to go check her but my eye is almost swollen shut and killing me


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures

OH MY! I have been quietly following this thread and waiting for you to announce a new foal and feeling sorry for your rotten luck with first being flat out exhausted and then getting sick on top of it, but this is just too much.



I wish I could send you a change of luck. Hope the eye clears up promptly, that little mare gets down to business and you can get some rest.


----------



## eagles ring farm

I've been following too

Hope your feeling better soon

Sick and marestare must be a terrible combination

Tease is certainly earning her name hope she foals soon so you can rest.

I must say she is entertaining to watch LOL

Lori


----------



## New mini

I have also been following this. I hope that you feel better soon. Finally found the site for the barn cam and have been watching Tease too Hope she foals soon. She looks happy though


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis

kaykay said:


> Just when I think things are looking up I have a major case of pink eye. Seriously?!!!! Im gonna run away. well as soon as she foals lol.
> 
> Ughh.
> 
> Im trying to go check her but my eye is almost swollen shut and killing me



OMG THAT IS


----------



## kaykay

I cant tell you all how much I appreciate the help!

I kinda worried that now we are all so used to seeing her "fake labor" that when the real one comes we will all be like "sure sure" lmao

I have to say though she is fun to watch. Lets all make popcorn.


----------



## Riverrose28

I've been checking in, but have dial up, so I constantly need to refreash. she has teased me to death! sorry to hear you are sick, I had that nasty flu in Oct. caught it from hubby that got it at work. still have a bit of a cough, drives me crazy and it's been months. As soon as I thought it was gone, I'd get a cold or alergies, whatever. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## epetrilli

It has been very hard for me to watch any live foalings this year after my rough season but I had to look since this tread is so long and WOW, Kay that is one gorgeous mare



. I wish you the best and hope you get exactly what the fortune teller said you would



.


----------



## kaykay

Well I was up all night with the pink eye (drops dont seem to be working this time) and she really never got real agitated like normal.

It was like I woke up out of my flu fog 4 or 5 days ago and was like "omg look how fat she is" You can really see it on her neck. People that know me - know I am a stickler for not letting minis/ponies get fat so I was so upset with myself. But thinking that she was due 60 days ago, we upped her grain too soon. She is not happy having her grain cut at all. "heck hath no fury like a mini on a diet!"

Im hoping when Kyle gets home he will feed for me. Can barely get my eyes open due to swelling. Ughh

We were supposed to go to a show this weekend but thats out due to Tease and my never ending illness


----------



## Getitia

Kay, first Flirt - now Tease - you need to name her foal Anticipation. We are also watching a maiden mare (Amazing Grace) with a due date of May 5 - So I'm in sympathy with you and feel your pain.

As I shared with Les - they "eventually" will foal.


----------



## Eagle

I am glad you are feeling a tad better Kay but sorry about the yucky eye.



I don't think there is much chance of us not noticing when Tease is in labour as we know her sooooooooooooo well by now. I am finally healthy now after 21 days



Maybe this is a marestare bug???? Hubby thinks it would be cheaper to trade me in for a younger woman than to pay for all my medicine



just wait til you pee your pants from coughing so much



. The hill to old age is slippery and steep


----------



## kaykay

> Kay, first Flirt - now Tease - you need to name her foal Anticipation. We are also watching a maiden mare (Amazing Grace) with a due date of May 5 - So I'm in sympathy with you and feel your pain.


I know right?!! I should have known it was inherited. I think she has now beat her own foal watch (Flirt her dam) This is the longest marestare ever.

So funny because we were talking about naming it

Baxters Endless Anticipation

Good things come to those who wait and wait and wait and wait lol



> just wait til you pee your pants from coughing so muchPosted Image. The hill to old age is slippery and steepPosted Image


Already there! lmao!! I hate getting old!


----------



## Matt73

Do you want me to have Lex have a talk with her? lol Lex was gracious enough to foal at 321 days at 3pm in the afternoon


----------



## kaykay

Thats so mean Matt! LOL. My buddy fran had all 3 of her foals born during the day this year. What are the odds?? Im so jealous! We usually have at least one daytime foaling but havent had one yet this year.

eventually she will foal eventually she will foal eventually she will foal








Hubby said "why didnt you ask the physic when she would foal?!" duh I cannot believe I didnt ask. Might have saved me some long nights? Then again maybe not.


----------



## Eagle

Kay why don't you try stuffing a dummy with old clothes and sitting it outside Tease's stall??? Maybe she will feel watched and foal during the day like all mine did last year after I sat in the cold barn for a month



At least we could stare at someone else playing statue





You might get a phone call from an Aunty saying the person on night watch doesn't look too well


----------



## kaykay

Diane my heart breaks for you. We had a year like that years ago and it was devastating. I am sending prayers for your mare to have a easy foaling and healthy foal.

I do not think we will see a foal tonight. Udder has not gotten any bigger since yesterday. I really have no clue at this point of when she is due.

My eyes got way worse today I dont know why the drops are not working. I may have to give up and go to the dr tomorrow. Really hard to type so if I am quite you guys know why


----------



## Performancemini

1:27 am Tease Time. Hard to tell on Cam; but she does seem to look some different. Kind of looks like she's sunk in front of the hip bones to me (unless it's shadowing). I think she's got her oven set on Low Roast (or is it Slow Roast)!!!!!!!



:OKinteresting:OKinteresting:yes:No-Sad


----------



## Eagle

2.15 am tease time and she is hoovering her stall.

Diane, any news' I send prayers for a safe and easy foal. This year was tough on many people so you are not alone ((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## bannerminis

Well my husband asks why I am not watching my own mares lol.

But I now believe they have caught the Tease bug through the internet as 1 mare is a week over today and the other is due tomorrow but they have no intention of doing anything anytime soon. Slaney will go another week or moreby the look of her and the maiden - well she is a maiden and a miniature - need I say more



.

Oh and 4.35 Tease time and she is grazing her stall (as are mine). See I told you it was catching


----------



## Eagle

5.10 a, tease time and she is down sternal resting but not sleeping


----------



## LindaL

Wow! I just read thru (skimming most) all 21 pages of this thread...and still no baby??? How frustrating...LOL!! I'm glad I haven't been keeping watch all this time...





If you hadn't shown that preggo pic, I would have been asking...are you sure she is pregnant?? LOL!!








I do hope she foals for you soon...and you feel better Kay!


----------



## Eagle

Diane is your mare on the internet? I could help watch her if she is


----------



## ohmt

Gosh, I can't believe miss Tease is still holding onto that baby. I bet she is just miserable. I have been watching and waiting ever so patiently, I hope she pops soon!

Kay and Diane, I hope you lovely ladies are healthy soon! Nothing like worrying over pregs while sick.


----------



## kaykay

Hi all

Had a heck of a time getting the cam to work tonight. I think I have a software issue. I am going to have reload it tomorrow or do something.

My eyes are a tiny bit better but still painful so its hard to read or type on the computer.

Surely tomorrow will be better.

Tease is getting really really soft in the back and her flanks are really loose so I am hoping within the next few days we might see a foal? I couldnt check her udder tonight as she was in no mood for that


----------



## AnnaC

Hope you are feeling a bit better this morning Kay. Not long to wait now for Tease to foal - remember that tomorrow is Saturday, THE DAY for this naughty baby to give up his/her struggle to stay inside and to make a break for freedom!

Anna


----------



## bannerminis

4.30 Tease Time and we are in statue mode. I hope she foals this weekend as I am really excited to see the baby


----------



## Eagle

4.35 am tease time and she is stood statue and my lord she looks huge in that position poor girl.

I hope you are feeling better Kay.

Diane I hope you feel better too and I have 2 sons and a husband so when I need something doing I call my girlfriends. LMAO


----------



## kaykay

Got a few calls this morning as Tease is faking people out. I have to say it is odd to see her lay that still for so long as she did this morning. People were worried about her. She is HUGE for a maiden mare which is why I thought the first date was correct LOL.

Hoping I am finally on the upside of this sickness.

Any news on your end Diane?


----------



## bannerminis

LOL funny you should say that as I was watching her stretched out and I had to refresh my page a few times as I thought it had frozen as there wasnt even an ear twitch. She really is HUGE the poor thing. Fingers crossed its mostly water and not a huge baby. Glad you are turning the corner on the illness.


----------



## Eagle

I always thought that when they lay out flat like Tease did they still have a few days to go at least until I watched a mare on Marestare lay for nearly an hour and then give birth 2 hours later.

She continues to keep us glued!


----------



## Barbie

Come on Tease!!!! I've been checking in on you and have had the barn alarm ready and waiting!!! Checked in a couple of mornings around 4:15 and there she is laying flat out - then I have to watch a while!!!! Hope she has that foal soon and ends this "Endless Anticipation" that so many of us have.

Hope you're feeling better today Kay!!!!

Barbie


----------



## kaykay

Every day I am better! I think there is light at the end of the tunnel! My eyes are still watering but the swelling is gone thank goodness. I feel more like myself today. Thank you guys so much for asking.

I feel so bad because I obviously screwed Tease's date up royally. I am so careful to write the dates down but I messed up somewhere. I think hubby is about to kill me lol.

Diane I hope you get your cam set up because I will sure repay the favor!

Every night I go to put her up and pray that she will have a huge tight udder lol


----------



## Ashley

How about I lend you my bottle calf and that will scare the baby right out of her. I have had him home almost a week now and my horses still will not come near the barn.


----------



## Performancemini

Just a thought; with the crazy weather patterns and everything we have been having this year-maybe that is why so many mares have had such long and odd preg's.???


----------



## bannerminis

4.36 Tease Time and she is holding up the walls with her butt. She is probably like a pressure cooker now and is ready to explode any minute lol


----------



## Eagle

5.20 Teas time and she is laid down in the far corner which isn't like her. hhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

6.10 am I thought she was starting to push but might be a false alarm as shes laying kind of quite breathing hard. What day is she on now?


----------



## kaykay

Im not even trying to guess what day she is on anymore lol. Someone go tell her she has to foal today




I think shes just so big that anytime she lays down she breathes pretty hard.

My pink eye came back with a vengeance this morning. I just dont get it. Ughh. My eyes were so much better yesterday


----------



## MBhorses

i still have no foal as well our mares need to get busy. i have stay up all night with my mare she is dripping some milk good luck with your pretty mare


----------



## Performancemini

I, too, rather like the "Endless Anticipation" name; but "Tease Time" would be a good candidate too or for the future (if you think you can trust her again LOL!!!



) since we keep using this term in the thread now-it's her theme song!


----------



## AnnaC

Come ON Tease - give your poor Momma a break! 28th May is a brilliant date to be put on a foal's registration papers, it has a nice ring to it! So concentrate very hard and do your very best PLEASE!





So sorry your eyes are playing up again Kay, I'm sure they will improve again once all this worry is over and you can get some proper rest.

Take care of yourself.

Anna


----------



## iowa

I've watched on and off the past week and never see her move!!


----------



## Helicopter

Geez Tease, please!


----------



## ohmt

Come on Tease! I've got a mare i'm hoping foals tonight. If Tease would foal right after that would be wonderful. You know that saying, 'Good things come to those who wait'? Well, Tease must be cooking one really amazing foal!


----------



## bannerminis

Well she is either in standing statue mode or laid down statue but she sure does make a pretty statue.


----------



## Getitia

Well Kay - I see she is still hanging on - All of our overdue mares including the way overdue mare have foaled in the last 2 days - I thought for sure Tease would do the same.



She is just going to "keep you hanging on"


----------



## kaykay

Getitia that is so not fair!! I really thought for some reason she would foal Sat. I have no idea how I could have screwed her date up this bad. This is a record lol.

I couldnt type again yesterday as my eyes swelled shut again. Starting to wonder now if its an allergy? Im going to give up and try to get into the dr on Tuesday. This is making me crazy.

Were your late mares Lee daughters too?? Maybe they just like suspense?


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

She was really acting funny early this am. Paced alot I thought for sure this was going to be the day. Popped in to watch her a bit tonight and she seemed a little edgy got to be getting close. There is no more room for that baby. I can't believe how big she looks from several weeks ago. WOW she was also yawning alot this am. so I thought for sure but nope


----------



## bannerminis

4.10 Tease Time and still in Statue mode -I think she could have a new career in the performance arts


----------



## kaykay

Shes so worn me out. Trying to get an eye appt. Just my luck its a holiday.

Poor Tease is just so uncomfortable. Its really hot yesterday and today


----------



## mydaddysjag

Im still here. I have to we went on "vacation" over the weekend, and I picked the specific hotel we stayed at because they had wifi, and the others didnt. I certainly didnt want to miss my nightly entertainment


----------



## Helicopter

Just tuned in for my Tease fix and guess what? Standing in her favourite spot playing.............''statues''.


----------



## Eagle

4.45am and she is down sternal resting


----------



## kaykay

so sorry guys. I ended up in urgent care for hours yesterday as I couldnt open my eyes. Guess i have a really bad sinus/eye infection. ughh. I have to wear sunglasses inside but at least I can open them some today. Its been a miserable 24 hours.

I was so scared she would foal last night as I wouldnt have been able to help hubby. Hubby said he saw wax last night but I couldnt check her so have not confirmed it

Someone called about a half hour ago thnking she was in labor but it was just Tease.

She really acted last night like she was going to have it but nooo


----------



## Eagle

oh Kay poor you! I really hope you heal soon. I have had her up all night and she is just Tease. I have a few things to do in the morning tomorrow (your night time) but I will have her up for most of the night.

Take it easy please. (((((hugs))))


----------



## bannerminis

Oh Kay how awful for you. I had a very bad dose a few yrs back and ended up on an oral antibiotic as well as very strong drops. You also have to be very hygiene conscious as in to the point of depravity as its so easy to re - infect especially after such a bad dose. So if you touch your eye and then type on the computer the cycle continues. Might be worth having that antibacterial gel and keep using it while you have the infection. Also you have to keep treating your eyes for at least 2 days after they start to feel better (as I also learned lol)

I really hope you feel better soon and that you will be able to see that Tease baby whenever he/she decides to put in an appearance.

I will be watching her again as from 2.30am your time so rest those eyes.


----------



## Riverrose28

Kay, don't stress over Teases' due date. Laste year I watched a mare for 45 days, taking turns with hubby sleeping. He told me the mare was not pregnant, just fat, even though she was fully bagged. She would lossen up then go back to normal. I got an average of three hours sleep every 24, the night she foaled I almost missed it, I feel asleep working a jig saw puzzle with my head on the table, when I a woke she was down, and looked like just beginning to push, made it out to the barn just in time. Thank goodness for barn cameras, and husbands!


----------



## RockRiverTiff

Oh Kay, I am so sorry you're having all these health issues on top of the sleep deprivation. I've been following Tease this year along with everyone else, and I sure hope she cuts you a break soon. Must be something awfully special she's cooking in there.


----------



## kaykay

Thanks so much. Rusty put her in before he went to work 1 because its brutally hot and 2 he says she was acting foaling like lol. I think hes desperate. Poor guy is having to do everything since i got sick. She has a fan blowing in so she likes that one spot where the fan is right on her. Its like 93 here today


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge

OMG so Tease is real I just saw her take a step! LOL, ok so I have been peeking in on her at random times and she never moves! I was beginning to think she was a stuffed horse in that stall. Poor thing is huge!


----------



## kaykay

i just tried to check her and she tried to kill me



Rusty isnt home till 10 and I cant see a thing. i did feel something dripping but I couldnt tell what was dripping. ughh that will make me crazy. my vision is so blurry i cant see her udder. i feel so bad for her as it is hot as hades.


----------



## SNDFarms

Someone's looking a little restless tonight!


----------



## bannerminis

Well its 1.51 Tease Time and she is a lot more agitated then I have seen her in a long time. I am up nice and early thanks to my lovely 8 month old deciding that it was a good idea to wake at 6 am grrr.

Maybe she knows Tease is going to foal and didnt want me to miss it



.


----------



## AnnaC

Any update from those able to watch? Keeping my fingers crossed that tonight might be THE night!

Go Tease go!

Anna


----------



## Helicopter

Guess what?

Tease is back in her favourite spot playing statues......................as usual.

You show 'em Tease.


----------



## bannerminis

3.54 Tease Time and she is laid down and although she is doing her statue routine she is not a very relaxed statue and doesnt seem to hold the pose as long so fingers crossed things are in motion now.


----------



## bannerminis

4.49 Tease Time and she is still statue but not as relaxed as before to my eye. When I have been watching her over the last few wks I used to refresh the page a lot as I thought it had frozen but no she just wasnt moving a muscle.


----------



## Performancemini

7:04 am Tease Time: NO Picture here!!! Can't stand not seeing something before going to work! But from reading the above I guess I would just see the same ol' Tease.


----------



## bannerminis

I hope everything is ok with Tease as cam is off


----------



## bannerminis

Ok she is back up now and all is well Thank God


----------



## kaykay

I think when she finally foals it will be early evening or early morning. Seems to be when she gets agitated. I had to restart the cam this morning as it was losing time again.

Only took me an hour to get my eyes open this morning so I guess thats better than 3 or 4 hours lol.

I think like a monster!


----------



## New mini

I have not been able to see Tease all day. Is everything alright?


----------



## New mini

Thanks for the reply. I have been watching her for about a week now and was wondering. Will try to see her again later.

Nancy


----------



## Performancemini

Kay, I hope your eyes heal quickly. You must be as miserable as Tease seems to be at times.




Boy, has this just been the year so far!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Kay, if you are still having camera issues when Tease foals there will be H.E. double hockey sticks to pay :arg! :arg! I cant bare the thought of missing this one!! Actually Im only joking and I hope you are starting to feel better and am hoping all the best to Tease!!

P.S. You were kind enough to send me your tel # to call you about the antibiotic med ( already forgot the name )for Peanut after foaling.I havent forgotten about you its just that I dont want to bother you while you are not feeling well and I thought I'd wait till after Tease foals....by that time it may be Fathers Day!!


----------



## kaykay

I am finally getting better. My poor eyes still look like the bride of frankenstien but at least I can see and open them! woohoo. Almost starting to feel like myself.

I saw nothing that says she will foal tonight *huge sighs*

But I feel sure she will carry on and act like its any minute just to get my heart pounding


----------



## SNDFarms

I think she has mushy poo, so that's a GOOD sign.. She looks a little anxious as well..


----------



## Eagle

2.27am and she is "motionless" not even an ear twitch!


----------



## bannerminis

5.14 Tease Time and she is laid down and not looking too bothered.

My own mare is showing signs of progress so the race is on



She is 344 days today


----------



## kaykay

why do i have this feeling like I will be watching the last mare that still hasnt foaled?


----------



## AnnaC

LOL! Kay, bless you. Hang in there, it's got to happen sometime............





Anna


----------



## bannerminis

I am sure it wont be much longer now even working off the 2nd date but at least you are feeling better and can see better so you will be there for her when she is ready to go.

My mare has only got a spurt on in the last week and has bagged a little more since yesterday but she still has a good 3 - 4 days in her (at least) but then she could make a liar out of me as she has done before.

I am just as excited to see the Tease Baby as I am my own and I am waiting 2yrs for it


----------



## kaykay

thank you so much Karina. I am just dying to see this baby. This breeding has been planned for so many years so its hard to wait more now that we are at the end. Im not the most patient person but this for sure has taught me some.

Best wishes on your foaling too!


----------



## kaykay

Its a good thing she is heavily in foal or we would have to have a come to God meeting LOL. She almost got me good tonight. I cannot believe she acts like this when she was born here and has her udder touched since she was an hour old. She has apparently forgot everything she learned in 4 years.

My eyes are finally much better today. Its my first day without sunglasses! Im so excited. It got old living in the dark. Thank you so much for asking


----------



## New mini

Glad to hear that you are better. Now if we could get Tease going.


----------



## Performancemini

Tease-your ratings will be dropping if you don't put on a show soon-LOL!


----------



## kaykay

Shes about to lose her owner if she doesnt foal soon! lol


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Okay, Kay. Everyone, we heard it here first! If Tease doesn't foal, she'll be up for grabs -- so we'll all place our bids here, since it seems obvious that Kay is getting ready to let her go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opening bids???? Personally, I primarily breed appaloosas, but for HER, I'll make an exception!
> 
> Of course, we'll still help the new owner watch! We're all pretty addicted to her, and she's so beautiful, it's imperative we ALL see her foal!
> 
> Anyone?????
> 
> Kay, I hate to tell you, but she looks pretty comfortable again tonight, just standing in the corner with just her head showing in the cam. Playing the perfect statue once again! But don't worry, because if you have to let her go, I'm SURE one of us will happily adopt her............
> 
> .



$1000 



Just Kidding!! Come on Tease!! 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

FOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALREADY!!!


----------



## ClickMini

Come on Tease, it's time! Kay, I am glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## Eagle

I will make a bid even though I don't normally buy ugly horses



I will make an exception for Tease





It is 1.25am and getting near to Tease's tantrum time, I wander what she will do tonight?

(just kidding Kay, I will have a horse like her in my dreams!)


----------



## LittleRibbie

How can you get mad at her Kay....she's just making sure your eyes are perfect and you have your 20/20 vision back....so you can see why she's taking her time....she wants you to be able to see her wildly FILLY the minute it arrives. It will be tomorrow night....Im sure of it.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cant believe its 3 AM almost and am still watching the paint dry...in my little barn and at Teases place. Do you still have horses of your own to watch too Diane.... I dont know how you all do it.


----------



## bannerminis

4.22 Tease time and still not a budge. When I tuned in this morning I was hoping to see a little action a a couple of hrs later and she is laid down looking very relaxed. Oh well she will keep us in suspence another day at a least


----------



## Helicopter

Our girl seems to be doing a lot of lying down tonight.


----------



## Performancemini

YEP! We all definitely are addicted to Tease.



I think she has a lot of foster families out here now-so if you ever need a "horsesitter" Kay; you have a real crew available! I have to laugh reading this WHOLE thread over and over; everyone keeps saying how it will be tonight, tomorrow night, soon etc. What's the saying-'Hope springs eternal'!!!



(Wish I could find and figure out how to use all those other neat emoticons every uses-darn, I'm computer ignorant!).


----------



## markadoodle

Performancemini said:


> YEP! We all definitely are addicted to Tease.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she has a lot of foster families out here now-so if you ever need a "horsesitter" Kay; you have a real crew available! I have to laugh reading this WHOLE thread over and over; everyone keeps saying how it will be tonight, tomorrow night, soon etc. What's the saying-'Hope springs eternal'!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (Wish I could find and figure out how to use all those other neat emoticons every uses-darn, I'm computer ignorant!).


No kidding! Even though I haven't posted, I've been watching tease all night every night sense Kay posted... May 7th I think it said?





She is a part of my routine now!


----------



## charli

You are right about becoming addicted. I started watching her when it was 'day 340" and tought I would miss it as we went out of town for the Memorial Day weekend and I had no internet to watch. But, lo and behold, when I got home and she still had not foaled. I actually had a dream last night, with my laptop next to my bed, that she was foaling and tried to wake up my husband to watch. But it was just wishful dreaming....

I hope tonight is the night because I am really tired....





Good luck with the foaling...and if you can, please video tape it. I really want to see it and don't know if I will catch it. We had 2 mini mares that were supposed to foal this year (both had confirmed US) but now neither of them is pregnant....a little interesting to me but we are trying to breed them again but have to wait 11 months!n


----------



## kaykay

I feel so bad about the date screw up! I am so dang careful just to avoid this exact situation but like her mother, she sure fooled me. I finally got a good look at her udder today and it looks to me like she still has some days before shes ready. I just get so paranoid with maiden mares because they dont always bag up first. I know her back legs are getting really wobbly. I thought I had this all planned out so all 3 would be born before show season. NOT.

The good thing is that huge bulge in front of her udder is now finally going down into her udder. So I guess we are making a little progress


----------



## kaykay

I finally am starting to feel like myself. I finally got the eye infection under control and dont have to wear sunglasses all day inside. I will never take my eyes for granted again! Rusty said I am finally starting to look like myself again. Thanks so much for caring.

My new ad

One free tovero mare that refuses to foal. Due sometime in 2011? Big as a house and mean as a snake. Back is wide enough to set a dinner table for two.

LMBO

The suspense at this point is about to kill me


----------



## kaykay

I made a video of Tease in all her glory today. Im so sorry its blurry. When I was taping it I thought it was just my eyes being blurry from the infection. But apparently there was something on the lense.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8virb7EDdKc


----------



## kaykay

Okay decided to do a guess the date and time contest on FB. We wanted to thank everyone for their help and have some fun. Its been a long watch!!!!


----------



## bannerminis

Oh the poor girl she is huge although not as dropped as I thought she looked on the barn cam. I just love her though and if she is going for free I will take first dibs








Glad you are feeling better and seeing better although I laughed when you said you thought it was your eyes that were blurry and not the camera





C'mon on Tease the joke is over now


----------



## Helicopter

Between 4.30 and 5.30 a.m. I thought we were finally going to see some action. Tease was down a lot and did not even once stand in her favourite spot. But perhaps she had just changed her schedule to keep her viewers interested.

Or perhaps this is all a huge confidence trick being prepetrated upon us all by one very pretty, but devious little mare.


----------



## AnnaC

Ah at last I have seen the amazing Tease (as said before, your version of marestare doesn't work for me), but I do have to say that I have had several girls at least as large as she is, plus to me she doesn't look that close to foaling just yet - sorry, and I'm quite prepared to be proved wrong!

In the hope that she will prove me wrong, I'll just repeat that statement in case she is listening...

SHE DOESN'T LOOK THAT CLOSE TO FOALING JUST YET..did she hear that???

Glad you are feeling better Kay!






Anna


----------



## kaykay

Oh please dont say that LOL. To me she is huge for a maiden mare. In that back shot you can see her and bailey are almost the exact same size except that Tease is twice as wide.

Shes like jelly in the back but still not a huge udder. Really wish I had cleaned the lense first. So funny because that is how I have been seeing for a week now so I didnt think anything of it lol


----------



## rcfarm

Is Tease in labor??? She looks it!!


----------



## kaykay

She has been pacing a lot tonight. Scratching a ton too. At one point I almost put my shoes on lol

oh also I know it looks like shes eating bedding but shes really not. I switched to flash player this year to run the cam and the contrast is not as good. Shes actually eating hay that she strews all across her stall. When I try to get it sharper it makes lines thru it so I have to leave it low contrast. I may play with it again tomorrow and try to get a better pic.


----------



## MistyMeadow

Hi, I am kinda of new here, but I have been watching Tease on and off for the past few weeks. She just laid down again and went completly on her side, flat out with her mane and side of face on the floor of the stall. That is the first time I have seen that. It only lasted a moment or two. It was right about 4:am

Has she been having any other signs of getting closer?

She is looking like.....there..no wait. She starts to go flat out, but the keeps her head and neck perpindular to the ground. What is the temperature there?


----------



## bannerminis

Well she is hoovering again and looks relaxed at the minute and its now 5.23 Tease Time so think we might have to wait another night Darn it!!


----------



## wwminis

Well, It's 6:30AM Tease time and she's standing in the corner unconcerned 



 ! Kay Kay, I think she's a drama queen! 









Bill


----------



## kaykay

Theres no doubt she is the ultimate drama queen! LOL. A couple times she looked like she was going to get busy and then nothing. sighs. Im late feeding as I was up most of the night. A gf watched her this morning so I could sleep a couple hours.

All of my horses will lay flat out for long periods of time.

Its very hot here and she has a fan running in her stall. Im going to go feed and let her out but she will probably be back in early under the fan as its going to be in the 90's today. The heat is really hard on her at this point.


----------



## Jill

kaykay said:


> Theres no doubt she is the ultimate drama queen! LOL.


Is she related to your mare, Flirt? I remember you had threads about her doing the same thing each year in the past.


----------



## kaykay

This is Flirts daughter Jill LOL. Like I said, I should have known it was inherited.

Like Getitia and so many others all of our mares have gone late this year so initially I didnt think anything of it. Wrong.

Im so excited as we finally have a full udder. Woohoo. I figured she was making some kind of progress last night as I have never seen her pace that much. I let her out but she maybe back in early.

My eyes took a bit of a backward step this morning (thats why I had sunglasses on again) but otherwise I am feeling much better. The cough is almost gone. When I first got sick someone on this thread said at least 3 weeks and she was right on the money. I know when I went to the Dr on Monday she said they have seen tons of people all week with that flu, so its hitting hard in Ohio


----------



## kaykay

I know she has to be exhausted the poor thing

She was limping again when she came in. Well not really limping but sometimes you can see on cam that left rear leg is hitching. I think the foal is just laying on a nerve but checking on her in the stall just in case.

She was so sweet and loving tonight! So like my old Tease.

Udder is tight but no heat. Vulva is long and swollen, back is like jelly. Inside of her vulva is looking darker red

Eventually she will foal eventually she will foal lol


----------



## kaykay

Just did another check. I think we are close but maybe another 24 hours. Her nipples are just starting to get engorged wooohoo thats a good sign.

We have a storm moving in so lots of thunder and lightening


----------



## Performancemini

2:40 am: laying down, up, scratch head and neck, circle, back up to wall with fan and statue it!


----------



## JAX

3:34 am Tease time, wish I could have heard what I swear she was just muttering to her belly!





Goodnight Miss Tease


----------



## bannerminis

5.59 Tease Time and she is doing her statue routine. I hope you get your baby soon Kay the suspense is killing me. My own mare is almost there too.


----------



## kaykay

Udder was huge this morning so at least I am finally seeing progress. I "think" we are within a few days. Man I hope.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures

Just read through the last six pages, and STILL no foal?!





Tease must really be making this one special, she's certainly taking her sweet time...


----------



## kaykay

I would use the "special paint jobs take longer" but the last time I said that I got a minimal black and white filly LOL.

We are watching her closely out there


----------



## kaykay

Yeah her udder is very hard and tight! woohooo. Nipples pointing to the ground. I hope the time is near


----------



## kaykay

Tease is dripping colostrum and sweating profusely. I do believe we will see a foal tonight! Please pray that she has an easy foaling.


----------



## Renee

She's having it right now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

Kay, I am sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling.

(((hugs)))

Renee


----------



## hobbyhorse23

Lay down, silly mare! What a drama queen! LOL. Here it comes!!!

PINTO!!!!

Leia


----------



## Eagle

yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, well done to you all. xxxxx


----------



## Blackwater Farm

GORGEOUS BABY!!!!!!!!!! Congrats! It's about time Tease!


----------



## cassie

Yay how exciting!!!! Congrats!!!! what a beautiful foal!


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures

Pretty baby




I'm so sad I missed it by just a few minutes!


----------



## mydaddysjag

I missed her by about 15 minutes, lol. Glad to see a healthy mama and foal. Baby looks just like mama


----------



## Charlotte

OMG! CONGRATULATIONS! I've been watching and praying after Button's prolonged gestation went so wrong. I didn't want to say anything and cause worry.


----------



## kaykay

hi guys

head was turned the wrong way

filly is struggling. fainting foal etc. Tease is not letting her nurse. Sally went to get colostrum and a sedative. we will turn the cam off for a bit while we try to get the two situated.

stunning black & white tovero filly. carbon copy of tease.

at one point i thought she might not make it

pls say a prayer for them


----------



## JennyB

Oh Kay 



 after everything you have been through with your illness and waiting for Tease all this time, I am sending Prayers that this Filly will make it, she is SOO pretty, Congrats! I have been watching, but missed the actually foaling, but I knew something was wrong. I hope you can settle Tease and the filly can nurse. 

 

Good Luck and Prayers, many Prayers 





Jenny


----------



## LittleRibbie

To me it looked very scarey...Kay you are so calm cool and collected






I do hope your little one will be o.k. and that Tease just needs alittle time to figure out what her next job is.

Congratulations to all and dont forget to give your hubby a big hug tonight too!!

Keep us posted, You are in in our prayers

Heidi


----------



## Charlotte

Baby looks strong last time I could see. Mom looks to be painful. I bet her banamine helps a lot. I have one mare that has to get banamine as soon as foal is out or she is real rough with baby. As soon as she is comfortable she is an excellent mom.

Praying for all to be well, and I bet it will be.


----------



## JAX

Woo Hoo camera back on I hope this means things are going better! Congrats on a beautiful filly Miss Tease! My last post seems lost in space lets see if this one will actually post...


----------



## kaykay

got banamine in tease got colostrum in the foal and now watching to see if it all calms down

Ughh

We had to twitch tease and got the baby right on the udder but she just couldnt latch on.

thank you so much for your prayers. i thougth the hard part was getting her out and now i think its going to be a long night.


----------



## charli

Congratulations Kay and great work! We have been watching and didn't miss it. You and your hubby did a fantastic job...and it looked scary and hard. Tease looks to be in pain and I am so glad that your little one got up and seems to be doing well even without nursing. Beautiful....and looks almost identical to her mom! I think I also saw her do the 'statue' move a few minutes ago. Good luck and please keep us posted when you get a chance.

Oh, have you been able to get some colostrum into her?

Prayers coming from WI!


----------



## Beth G

Aww, so very happy for you!! Congratulations on the gorgeous filly


----------



## a mini dream come true

Beautiful little girl.



Was watching and praying so glad she is doing fine.



:yeah Yea Tease you did good


----------



## srpwildrose

I have been watching her every day and night.

Glad the baby is finally here.

What a beautiful pinto filly.

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23

Lookit that little thing trotting around...so heartening! Now if Tease would just relax and let the Banamine work....

Leia


----------



## bannerminis

A big congratulations to Kay and Tease on your gorgeous new filly. I MISSED it BUT I had good reason as my own mare was foaling - doesnt that just take the biscuit






Anyway we have a little Perlino Colt with a dorsal so possible dun thrown in there as well.

Congrats again and so delighted that she finally foaled and will keep everything crossed that the rest of the night goes smoothly for you.

I am off to bed myself its now 3.44am Karina Time



had a bit of my own drama but will explain tomorrow in a separate post.

Night Night and hope all goes well for you all.


----------



## kaykay

i ran and got a stronger sedative. we will be turning the cam back off while we give it to tease.

the only mares we seem to have trouble with are the ones that have a hard foaling. That head was so stuck and we are so lucky we got her out

i hope this sedative works


----------



## mydaddysjag

I hope the sedative takes and she starts acting her role as a mother. I LOVE that foal, certainly worth watching tease all this time. What a Grand finale


----------



## Performancemini

Darn: I missed it by about an hour and a half!



Was out mowing one of the overgrown pastures. Kay, the Shetland mare we had was the same. Seems like the uterine contractions afterwards sent her half insane and she just hated that baby at the time.



Once we got her past that pain she started accepting the foal quickly. I hope it's the same for Tease. I ask God blesses these two creatures of his and protects them and makes them strong and healthy.


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures

I thought our mare was a DIVA...Tease even has an identical head toss LOL. I'll be praying for y'all. The filly seems to be doing much better now, when I first started watching them, you were rubbing her down and she wasn't moving



I'm so glad she's acting normal now...if only Tease would settle down so she could nurse! I hope everything starts to calm down soon for you guys.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Any thoughts on what Kay is doing w/the baby right now? Sure wish Tease would relax aliitle.


----------



## charli

No but I wish I knew. I had a similar circumstance last July and it did not turn out well for us. We lost our colt even though we had taken him to the vet hospital. I am learning sooooo much from watching and reading on this site. Kay seems to know what to do, I just wish she didn't have to struggle with this one.

The filly is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous.

Is Kay using a baby bottle to feed the foal? We had our foal tubed by the vet but this seems so much easier. If so, please pass on all the specifics on how, what, etc.

Prayers coming fast and hard from WI.


----------



## kaykay

Thank you all so much for your prayers!

Gave Tease the stronger sedative and gave the baby colostrum again. I dont know what I would do without sally. Called my vet and she has a broken foot so couldnt come. Sally gave me colostrum she froze from her mare that lost her foal. I am so touched by her kindness.

This filly has so stolen my heart. She is so adorable and you cant help but kiss her nose.

This is a plain jane baby bottle with a plain nipple. I have found over the years they will take to this so fast where as other bottles wont do. I will take pics of it at a later date.

I sure hope this does the trick.


----------



## charli

Thanks for the update Kay...I know you must be exhausted and so busy right now. I think the meds have done the trick for Tease-she looks to be a lot more relaxed. the filly certainly seems to love her mommy...sweet little neck rubs and such. Do you have any plans for 'milking' Tease for her colostrum to give to the foal or are you planning on helping them nurse?

Your entire gang did a wonderful job tonight!!!


----------



## Mini Horse Lover

I'm watching her on the cam now. What a beautiful filly





But I'm sorry about the momma. I'm watching momma being mean and pushing her away. Every time the baby gets close then momma says no way and pushes baby away. I pray that all goes well.


----------



## charli

Why is Tease being so mean and rough with the filly? Is there such a thing of mom's and foals NOT bonding?


----------



## kaykay

I am really worried that Tease is rejecting this foal. I have never had it happen but have heard of it. We cant give her any more sedative for a few hours. Kinda breaks my heart.

I have had mares be a little aggressive after a hard delivery, but by now they are usually okay.


----------



## charli

I am so sorry that you are having to go through this. I will pray that Tease gets an attitude adjustment and starts loving on that beauty!


----------



## SNDFarms

kaykay said:


> I am really worried that Tease is rejecting this foal. I have never had it happen but have heard of it. We cant give her any more sedative for a few hours. Kinda breaks my heart.
> 
> I have had mares be a little aggressive after a hard delivery, but by now they are usually okay.


The last maiden we had foaled done the same thing for about 8 hours, we had to milk mom and feed baby by bottle, she finally did come around, I think it's more her not picking up on her natural instinct to let baby nurse, she just doesn't know what to do, Hopefully she will come around after you milk her a few times.. 





Good luck Kay, such a beautiful filly you have there...


----------



## JennyB

Kay I agree the Filly is VERY Beautiful, is she still having problems with oxygen?.. Tease is looking dangerous 



 Have you thought about tying her up and forcing the issue? Mel had a mare one year that ran away from it's foal after it was born. This was a large horse. He went and got her, took her and the foal to the barn. Tied the mare up and leaned against her hip so she couldn't kick, but you could tie a back leg up or a front leg, that way she couldn't kick. Mel had to do this every hour for the first nine hours and he said that mare would scream, was mean and tryed to get away. After the ninth hour she just started to accept it all and was a great mother after that. I am just wondering if the issue of nursing was forced upon Tease that eventually she would accept the foal. She looks like she could really do some damage 



 Continued Prayers that she WILL accept this foal and this sweet Filly will have the Mama she deserves!

 

Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## JAX

I have had two first time mares that were uncomfortable about the foal nursing but each time we would milk the mare(with foal right there so she thought it was doing it) several times until her udders were not so painful and she learned that it was a relief to have that baby suckling. Of course we always fed the foal what we were stripping from the mare or we saved for future need.. Could she just be uncomfortable because she has such full udders? Babys are sometimes not very delicate when dealing with full painful udders...

Wait a minute, why colostrum from another mare???If its because of drugs given to the mother then ok... But you should definately relieve the pressure from her udders or she will NOT want that girl to nurse!


----------



## LittleRibbie

This little baby has so much heart. She just wants to smother Mom w/her kisses. Breaking my heart watching her....she looks so alone in the big stall. I hope and pray that Tease will come around.....Im going to think positive here!....TEASE WILL COME AROUND!!

Actually I think maybe the sedative is helping her relax some, it looks like the baby is being allowed to get a lot closer to her rear end stay for longer periods of time.

How long before you would make the decision to perhaps milk Momma and bottle feed.I pressume THAT would be a last resort. If a baby could survive on LOOKS alone....this little girl would be a poster child for survival...she's so beautiful.

P.S.Thanks Diane, I thought she might have been bottle feeding but wasnt sure.

Kay, Thanks so much for taking the time to keep us updated...at a time like this,when your hands are full, it isnt necessary but very much appreciated .Thank You, Thank You

God Bless


----------



## kaykay

We are making some progress. We tied tease and tried to get the filly nursing but I do believe she is a bit of a dummy foal and wont wake up until about 8 hours. She will nurse from a bottle but not suckle the teat. We had one do this years ago.

Tease was much better about letting the foal try to nurse and letting me milk her so I hope by the time the baby wakes up tease will let her nurse

we will keep going out every 2 hrs or sooner if we see trouble.

It helps to be able to talk to someone at this hour. Thanks so much to all of you.


----------



## kaykay

Anyone remember the amounts of colostrum? My brain is mush. Just want to be sure we are getting enough in


----------



## albahurst

kaykay said:


> Anyone remember the amounts of colostrum? My brain is mush. Just want to be sure we are getting enough in


I have always been told to give at least 60 ccs in the first 8- 12 hrs

I would sure consider getting an IgG test done on your beautiful filly just to be safe


----------



## ClickMini

Oh, Kay, I am just catching up here...I am so sorry that you are having trouble! If it were my foal I would give it as much as it would take...I am no expert though. Sending prayers to you and your babies...


----------



## JAX

If a foal is strugling at all then I would not take away any of her dams colostrum. I would try to get as much down her as possible. When bottle feeding it is best to hold bottle at mamas teat so that foal gets used to the correct position for changing over to mares teat. More difficult to do but easier transition for foal.


----------



## kaykay

We are but shes so small she just takes small amounts. So far shes taken in about 35 cc's so I think we are good. Yes I am hoping to get a snap test done but like I said my vet has a broken foot ughh. Maybe sally can come do it.

I really was not expecting such a tiny girl. Shes just too kissable!


----------



## ClickMini

Kay, I am watching now on the video and see how she is acting toward her baby. I am sure you must be very distressed because it is hard to watch! Flirt did this with her new baby too, and he was dysmature, I had to have the vet out to tranquilize her, and tied her up. She did finally accept him, but it was a struggle. Best of luck to you, your filly is very sweet-looking. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## kaykay

Thank you so much Diane. You have been so much support thru this and I thank you from the bottom of my heart. If you need me I am here!

Shes only about 20 lbs but I cant think of how tall? LOL. brain malfunction. Most of ours are on the taller side but some of our mares tend to throw small like star and fashionista. Looks like Tease produces small too.

This filly is everything I was hoping for! I just hope we get thru this hump.

We will continue turning the cam off while we milk tease as it is upsetting to watch for some of the cam watchers.

Just an FYI we were originally using Sallys colostrum because initially we could not get near tease until the 2nd sedative took affect


----------



## Eagle

1.40am and the cam has just gone, are you in with her Kay?


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Diane.

Kay what a wonderful gift you have there, she is adorable but then of course she is a minime. Thank you for sharing this pregnancy and birth with us it sure has been fun and well worth the wait. You guys did a great job last night. I was just staggering to the kitchen to get a glass of water and I glanced over at the screen (where Tease is constantly up) and wow did I wake up fast, it was 2.30 am here. I imagined she was going to go during your night time but not mine




Very glad she did though for you to not have to get up.

I am sending prayers that mama and baby get it all sorted fast. Congrats


----------



## Helicopter

Can't believe after all this time that I missed the whole darn thing. And now no picture. Haven't even seen her yet.

Hope she is OK.


----------



## kaykay

Well Tease is worse again. Couldnt milk her at all. Gave her some more sedative but we cant keep doing that too long. Tease is just way too stressed. Grinding her teeth etc

Baby is taking the bottle really well though and now has about the required amount of colostrum.


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness what a traumatic time you are having! Firstly let me say CONGRATULATIONS on your new filly, it sounds as though she is lucky to be here - well done to you and hubby!

So sorry that Tease is having problems, I hope she eventually settles down. After a difficult birth, sedatives included, I do think that a lot of mares are in more pain than we can control, and we all know that a foal nursing or the mare being milked can cause more internal pain. It may well take a few days for Tease to feel 'normal' again.

Sending prayers that your new baby continues to do well and that Tease eventually accepts her new daughter.

And a big thank you to you Kay for keeping us updated so regularly, when you must be so worried and busy - we really appreciate it.





Anna


----------



## Helicopter

Aaaaaawwwww



:wub



:wub



:wub



:wub



:wub





There's no mistaking who her mum is. Little precious.


----------



## kaykay

I really think we are going to have to separate them. Its just getting too dangerous for the foal. Tease has had 3 sedative shots now and I cant give her more and she is getting more aggressive. Just breaks my heart.


----------



## JAX

Some mares will all of the sudden become more motherly when another horse shows interest in their new foal, they will sometimes all of the sudden realize that they are needing to protect their little one from the other horse. Possibly another mare who you know you can trust not to hurt the little one? Of course you would need to be ready to intervene if need be... This worked for a friend of mine... completely by accident... but possibly worth a try before seperating them?


----------



## kaykay

Sally had us separate them for 10 minutes as sometimes that makes their instinct jump in. Issue is shes very protective of her but then mean to her. I think its a love/hate relationship.

I just read an article on mares rejecting foals that said mares that pass the placenta too quickly often reject the foals. I guess the placenta gives off hormones once the foal is born. Tease passed hers faster than I have ever seen. Maybe 3 mins after having her. That and the traumatic birth I think are why shes doing this.


----------



## kaykay

Im going to give it a few more hours but its not looking promising on cam. She had a dose of sedative at 3 so I cant give more this soon. Its like its not even calming her down now.

Sure not the ending I was expecting. Im just praying the filly makes it as I know its hard for them to be an "orphan" foal.


----------



## kaykay

Its like the sedative works for about 30 mins and then its done. Sally will be calling me before she goes on vet calls today so I will ask her and Dr Muses advice. Kyle will be home around 6 so maybe with another helper we can get her nursing. I doubt it but I would like to try once more


----------



## bannerminis

Kay I really hope things improve for you all as she is just sooo gorgeous and so well worth the wait. She really is a replica of her mom.

My foal had a poor suck reflex and even though he knew where to go he couldnt make any hand of sucking at all. So had the vet out. I milked the mare - about a 1/4 pint and he got 2/3rds of that. Vet said it was probably too much but he tummy was full and he drew strength from it and even though he is still not the best at sucking he is getting better and I hear him swallow when he does latch on so I know he will get there. He has pooped too so I am not as worried right now.

Sending prayers your way and I know you will get there with your little bundles


----------



## kaykay

Oh Karina I am sending prayers to you too. Sounds like hes doing better. What time did your mare foal?

filly didnt eat as much this time but I only waited an hour. Trying to get as much colostrum in as I can. Shes passing lots of manure and active so I hope we are doing well.

Not sure how many more times I will be able to feed her without help. Tease is getting terrible again. May have to wake hubby up for the next feeding


----------



## LindaL

Just tuning in here...Baby just got up...Tease is laying down...Baby looks like she is looking for the milk bar...hope Tease gets up and lets her find it!! Come on Tease!!

ETA: Tease is up and being OK so far to baby!!


----------



## supaspot

Congratulatiions



:yeah



I missed it too , I was so busy watching karinas mare foal , how is she doing , I cant get the cam up



,


----------



## supaspot

the videos back on and wow is stunning !!!!


----------



## LindaL

Things seemed to have calmed down in there...Tease is being very nice to her baby...yay!!


----------



## kaykay

Unfortunately she still wont let her nurse. I am getting ready to feed again. Hoping Tease will let me feed her. Kyle will hopefully be home soon to help


----------



## LindaL

Tease lets her "nurse" on her face, but every time the baby gets near her side/rear, she moved...dang it!!

BTW, keep forgetting to say "beautiful filly"


----------



## LindaL

Tease is being protective...that's a good thing (not for you, tho)...but her maternal instincts are kicking in! (Course I'm just now watching this...don;t know if she was like this before)


----------



## Eagle

I see Tease has been removed and replaced. I am sending prayers Kay


----------



## bannerminis

I hope all is well with Tease - keeping everything crossed and praying that it will all work out. She really is such a doll.

Oh and Slaneys baby is doing well and getting the hang of things with no interference from me. Slaney is playing the doting mom


----------



## kaykay

We had to make a decision to separate them. Talked to a vet and sally and at this point I think its the only option. We have her in with Bailey to reduce stress. Bailey is usually very maternal and nurses babies that are not her own. In fact she nursed Tease when Tease was a foal and too lazy to walk to her real dam.

Im heart broke for Tease as she just doesnt understand any of it. But she was getting just so aggressive and no amount of sedatives was helping.

Thank you for your prayers as we need every one of them.

Rusty is going to watch and feed for a bit while I get a quick nap.


----------



## bannerminis

Oh no Kay that is so tough and poor Tease after waiting so long and for it to end like that for her. But once she is ok and the baby will be ok things will work out. At least they are both safe.

Great that you have a mare that is happy to adopt.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures

You've really been through the wringer with Tease! How heartbreaking to have it work out this way, but I do hope that Bailey takes over, much easier than trying to raise the beautiful filly as an "orphan." Congrats on the filly, she is gorgeous!

Sending hugs & prayers, get some sleep, that always helps!


----------



## Tremor

Is Bailey due to foal anytime soon? If not, couldn't you inject her with that one hormone that causes them to lactate?


----------



## Crabby-Chicken

I am sorry it is this way... maybe after her pain goes down some. Our maiden did the same thing two years ago. Just something about touching her bag drove her nuts. Still does. I touch it ever day and make her stand there to allow it. She is a brat and thinks she is still a baby her self.

She wasn't the best mom after letting her baby finally nurse, but allowed it. I will be hoping for you too Kay!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well Im just catching up on all the posts. Both Baily and the little one are napping. Poor Tease but she really left you w/no other options.

Did Tease calm right down after she was removed from the baby? If only she could have relaxed in order for the sedatives to work properly. Thats an oxymoron isnt it!!

I hadnt read about the placenta,interresting.

It looks like your on the right path....just wish the path wasnt going to be so long for you.

Again, shes stunning just like her Mom and she has you and everyone who has been watching her sending prayers....I think she's going to be just fine!

On a side note: Tease was the first horse my hubby got to see foal ( we happened to be at his office) and I just happened to check on Tease before we left and knew it would be soon so we watched it together. He knows how nervous I have been b/c Peanut is at about 320 days it it will be our 1st. On the ride home he was asking lots of ??s about how/what we would do in your situation. Well when I finally went to bed he still had the light on but was about 20 pages into the foaling book that I have been reading....he was sound asleep. When I got up this A.M. he was sitting in front of the t.V. watching Peanut on the camera but was still reading the foaling book. He had already been up and checked on your foal ( he was the one that told me that it "sure doesnt look like Tease in the babY's stall" ) I just wanted you to know how much Tease and her baby are influencing and helping us be more prepared for when our time comes.Thank You!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures

My goodness, what an ordeal! Congratulations on the filly, and hope everything works out fine for all involved


----------



## MountainMeadows

Oh Kay

I am so sorry that you are going thru this - I am not sure what sedative you are using, but perhaps the very could prescribe something that lasts a lot longer - I used dormosdedan in a pinch with a first time mare that was not letting her foal nurse - the baby was kind of a preemie, and the mare had virtually no bag and itsty bitsy nipples and the foal really needed her to be still in order to be able to find them and latch on. The banamine didn't touch her, but the dorm worked for around 4 hours and with a couple of repeats of banamine we managed to get thru the first 36 hours. My vets said that we could have used the dorm again too if necessary. I wonder if all the milking her out has made her nipples sore - I would imagine that a foal nursing would be a lot different than the touch of a human and this might be increasing the problem. Most touchy mares need a separation wall between them and the foal to make the the baby is OK but that the bonding can still happen over the wall. I know that with the arabian farms that I have been in attendance with they use a short wall and push the mare up agains the wall so that the foal can nurse under the wall, but the mare can still nose the baby and HOPEFULLY get her maternal attachment.

The mare that we had trouble with really took a couple of weeks before she totally bonded with her foal - and out in the pasture she couldn't care less about where the baby was - even when one of my other mares was acting as "Godmother" the mare was still pretty detached about the whole thing -- now tho, she is a great mom.

Stressful times, that is for sure -- good luck Kay, I hope things smooth out for all of you

Stac


----------



## charli

I hope Kay is resting but does anyone have an update on Tease? Is the foal still being fed with the bottle...I see it in with Bailey but it was trying to nurse. Poor thing


----------



## kaykay

hi all

we are teaching her to drink from a pan and then finish with a bottle to be sure she gets enough. Shes eating really well but sure would like to see her more active. Shes more perky when I am out there.

She still cannot latch on an udder.

Exhausted but trying to stay hopeful.

I cant remember the name of the sedative but the vet said it was a very strong one. We gave her two loading doses and a 3rd and it was like she had nothing. That is why he felt it wasnt going to work.

I was almost tempted to try one more time to put them back but if it doesnt work I am afraid it will set them both back.


----------



## charli

I understand your concern and frustration....we never know what the right thing to do is. How is Tease acting now that she is not with her foal? Any change back towards 'normal' or still very uneasy? I think the foal looks good and I can only guess, but her 'lack of excitement' may be because her mom is missing.

You are doing great with her and I am learning so much!!

Blessings from WI.


----------



## kaykay

Tease is calming down a bit but I am worried about her too. I am hoping sally and dr can come and check the whole situation. They are out on an ER call. They felt that even if she doesnt nurse bailey it would lesson her stress to have a mare in there with her.


----------



## charli

I agree that Bailey is a good thought for the foal. She needs someone around her to make her feel safe. You should be very proud of Bailey as I think she is doing an awesome job with baby. I checked your site for Bailey to read more about her but did not locate her. Is she new to your farm or just a pasture buddy?

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## kaykay

bailey is her barn name real name is wauk a way prairie princess. she has nursed foals that were not her own before and is very maternal.


----------



## Tremor

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Kay, I don't have any experience with it, but is it possible to bring a non-lactating mare like Bailey, into lactation? I thought I remembered something about a shot, but I don't know if the mare has to be in foal, or post foal, etc. Never had anything like that happen here
> 
> .


There is a way.

http://www.thehorse....le.aspx?ID=8204

http://www.thehorse.com/ViewArticle.aspx?ID=13103


----------



## mydaddysjag

Any name ideas yet? My mom keeps calling for updates on "mini tease" lol


----------



## kaykay

Her name is Baxters Endless Anticipation aka Annie






We had given her an enema this morning and she passed lots of meconium but then had to give another and man she went and went and went. Hoping this perks her up. She is eating very well!

We are going to take teh cam private for a few hours as a vet is coming to see if there is anyway to put Tease back with her and to make sure we are doing this right.

I will update after his visit.

Thank you all so much!

Meant to say yes the vet is talking about giving bailey shots to bring her milk in. we are making sure its doable before we put bailey thru that. He will let us know when he gets here


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis

kaykay said:


> Her name is Baxters Endless Anticipation aka Annie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had given her an enema this morning and she passed lots of meconium but then had to give another and man she went and went and went. Hoping this perks her up. She is eating very well!
> 
> We are going to take teh cam private for a few hours as a vet is coming to see if there is anyway to put Tease back with her and to make sure we are doing this right.
> 
> I will update after his visit.
> 
> Thank you all so much!
> 
> Meant to say yes the vet is talking about giving bailey shots to bring her milk in. we are making sure its doable before we put bailey thru that. He will let us know when he gets here


Congrats on a PRETTY FILLY!!!!!

SO Sorry Tease is being a pain in the butt!! I wish she would take to her baby!!


----------



## Eagle

Oh Kay I am so sorry that you are having to go through all this



I suppose at least she waited for you to feel better. You are trying so hard and doing such a great job, Annie is a very lucky girl to have you



Also could you give a carrot to Bailey from all us "Aunties" please she sure has deserved it





Sending prayers that Tease will come round and be a good mama.


----------



## charli

A beautiful name....and very fitting! Good luck with the vet and Tease.


----------



## hobbyhorse23

Goodness, so sorry to hear that things went downhill after I quit watching last night!







kaykay said:


> We will continue turning the cam off while we milk tease as it is upsetting to watch for some of the cam watchers.


How frustrating! The rest of us really wanted to watch to see how it was done!



Can't the other viewers simply, you know, walk away for a few minutes?



LittleRibbie said:


> On a side note: Tease was the first horse my hubby got to see foal ( we happened to be at his office) and I just happened to check on Tease before we left and knew it would be soon so we watched it together. He knows how nervous I have been b/c Peanut is at about 320 days it it will be our 1st. On the ride home he was asking lots of ??s about how/what we would do in your situation. Well when I finally went to bed he still had the light on but was about 20 pages into the foaling book that I have been reading....he was sound asleep. When I got up this A.M. he was sitting in front of the t.V. watching Peanut on the camera but was still reading the foaling book. He had already been up and checked on your foal ( he was the one that told me that it "sure doesnt look like Tease in the babY's stall" ) I just wanted you to know how much Tease and her baby are influencing and helping us be more prepared for when our time comes. Thank You!


How sweet of your hubby! What a good "papa-to-be."

Hoping things smooth out for Tease and Annie ASAP.

Leia


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures

kaykay said:


> Her name is Baxters Endless Anticipation aka Annie



That suits her very well LOL. "Totally Kissable" would suit her too






She's such a pretty filly!!


----------



## kaykay

Just an fyi vet is running late. hoping he will be here any minute.


----------



## Barbie

Thanks for the fyi - I'm like Diane and hating the cam being off although I definitely understand the reasons behind it. Am going to have to head to bed soon as 4:00 comes early. Have to say first thing I will do in the morning is try for the cam.

Kay, hoping you will have a good night - know this is so stressful. You're the best - giving that precious little girl a chance at life and hopefully Tease a chance at playing mom without the pain.

Barbie


----------



## JAX

Hmmmm....

Does anyone know why the camera cannot be found? Is this just on my end? Normally when her camera is off I get their picture instead of the camera... now it says not found!

Has anyone heard how its going over there?


----------



## charli

I got the same response from Marestare. I hope all is well.....anticipation is killing me.


----------



## kaykay

Hard to type because i am exhausted and a wreck

dr muse is the best vet i have ever worked with. he spent 4 hours here trying to teach this filly to nurse and numerous experiments with tease. they are back together but filly has still not nursed totally. i am to leave them alone for 1.5 hrs and then feed her if she still hasnt latched on

good news: snap test was perfect

Bad news: shes septic

ew have her on antibiotics etc. poor filly has really been thru it and very stressed.

I am praying so hard she nurses in the next hour

I have never seen 4people try so hard to help a foal nurse. sorry im crying typing this because i am so touched at these wonderful people helping me.

Im usually stronger than this but this h as been a doozy

I didnt want to leave you all hanging when you have been so supportive of us

oh also we took the cam to private as there were some messagees etc that were not too nice and I just cant take the stress. i had spent hours in the barn trying so hard so to come into a message questioning us was too much to take. I hope everyone understands


----------



## Helicopter

Same here.

All Tease and Annie's fans are here for you. Ignore the rest. Some people thrive on dishing out criticism. Makes them feel superior somehow.

Hope all goes well with your 2 beautiful girls.


----------



## hobbyhorse23

Oh, Kay...



I cannot imagine what you're going through. Prayers for the little one!

Leia


----------



## RockRiverTiff

Just wanted to add my encouragement and support Kay. I can't believe anyone could know what you've been through in this situation and still question your commitment to your horses. I am glad to hear the snap test had good results and will be praying for more good news tomorrow!


----------



## JAX

I cant believe anyone would be so insensitive as to post things that would upset you so bad when you are obviously trying to do all you can for your horses!! Too bad you couldnt somehow just put your camera right here. Hee Hee then all us watchers wouldnt have to jump back and forth too!



Is there a way to turn off the comments part of marestare? Your girl has turned us into Tease Time Junkies!!

We will continue wishing well for your girls and all of you having to go through this even if we cant watch. I remember well having to bottle feed a little one was not easy I was tired for months. I wish I knew then about teaching them to drink from a bowl. When you are not so tired and busy I am sure we would all love to hear what your vet decided to do to help Tease accept Annie a little better...





Goodnight I hope you are able to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## kaykay

Oh my prayers have been answered she nursed! I had to tie tease up and she finally latched on and got a really long drink. she did choke a bit as there is so much milk even though i stripped a bunch. The vet gave tease a shot of oxytocin to kick her maternal hormones in. He had never tried it before but we were desperate. Seems to have helped a lot. Tease was at first aggressive again but once the filly latched on and nursed it was like a light switch. tease finally relaxed and actually went to sleep while Annie was nursing.

i am so hoping they can do it again without me

I cant thank you all enough for your prayers and support. we will go public with the cam tomorrow if things are looking good


----------



## SNDFarms

kaykay said:


> Oh my prayers have been answered she nursed! I had to tie tease up and she finally latched on and got a really long drink. she did choke a bit as there is so much milk even though i stripped a bunch. The vet gave tease a shot of oxytocin to kick her maternal hormones in. He had never tried it before but we were desperate. Seems to have helped a lot. Tease was at first aggressive again but once the filly latched on and nursed it was like a light switch. tease finally relaxed and actually went to sleep while Annie was nursing.
> 
> i am so hoping they can do it again without me
> 
> I cant thank you all enough for your prayers and support. we will go public with the cam tomorrow if things are looking good


Kay,

I'm so sorry you were having such a difficult time with Tease, I hope everything works out great for You, Tease, and Annie..



Happy to see that she is finally coming around, you watch she will be the best of mothers once she realizes what going on..



You have my prayers..


----------



## mydaddysjag

Im glad to hear that Tease is starting to accept her, its great that the Oxytocin shot helped. I know that in humans, breastfeeding releases large amounts of Oxytocin in mothers, I wonder if it doesn't do the same in horses, and that is why Tease accepted her better after she nursed? That would be great if it did, because it would naturally happen every time the Annie nursed. We'll keep them both in our thoughts, and hope that all is well and the camera is back up tomorrow. My parents, husband, and myself really enjoyed seeing her running around the stall. I dont have the guts to breed, so I get my foal fix from marestare lol.


----------



## JennyB

Horray! 




 Tease isn't Teasing anymore and now down to some serious Motherhood. Something Annie needed and you Kay and your family needed too 



 I am so happy that this ordeal looks like it is calming and will give everyone some peace and much needed rest...Just when you think you have seen and know everything and we think we are ready for foaling something slaps you in the face like this..and then we have to learn more 





 

Little Annie is such a dream girl and I am so happy you have her, she is really beautiful. Kay you have been through sooo much and to have people commenting negative and hurtful remarks, well I just don't understand and would like to slap them silly 



 Don't take any of what they say to heart, we know you are the best breeder/owner/friend and horse lover of these little equines..you are number 1 in my book 





 

Prayers are working and I thank the Lord for that! I will continue to pray that Annie will get all better and you can put this whole ordeal behind you and in the books!

 

Best wishes and Blessings,

{{{BIGWARMWYOMINGHUGSTOO!}}}

Jenny


----------



## kaykay

Thank you so much!

I am still having to tie TEase but watching on cam it looks like they are close to doing it on their own.

I have learned so much that I didnt know before this. I should write down everything the vet told me as it was so much to take in that I have never learned before about foals.

I might actually to get sleep!


----------



## Eagle

Kay I am so happy that things are getting better between Tease and Annie, all your hard work is starting to pay off.






I would personally like to thank you for having letting us into your barn and it is so unfortunate that stupid people feel it is their right to criticize. I had quite a few very rude comments about my mare on marestare this year from a British horse forum, even though I tried to ignore them it still hurts.

Can't wait to see the happy family back together soon. (((((((hugs))))))

P.S I hope you get some well deserved sleep.

Renee


----------



## LittleRibbie

"TEASE finally relaxed and actually went to sleep while Annie was nursing" oh my gosh...now Im really bawling...happy tears






what wonderful news! I just got home and like everyone else just had to get on here and see how Annie and Tease were doing. I miss seeing them when the camera is off but if thats what it takes to get them well and for you to have a well deserved privacy time thats fine by me!

I know this story is going to have a great ending. When little Annie is in the ring struttin her stuff winning everything under the sun I want you to remember Toby Kieths song

How do You like Me Now

Screw all the nay sayers that doubted you...how dare these people question what you are doing. You can hold your head up high!

I dont think there is a person here that wouldnt be honored to have you sitting in the corner of their stall during foaling season. I know you would certainly put my mind at ease.

Thanks for all the updates but you have to really concentrate on getting some rest too.....you never really had time to get back to normal...we dont want to see sick again.

Even if we cant see Annie and Tease please know that we are all still here thinkng of them


----------



## LittleRibbie

P.S. Your vet sounds awesome...almost too good to be true...knight in shining armor........please tell me he's also tall dark and handsome too....a girl can dream cant she!!


----------



## AnnaC

Just catching up and feeding my Tease and Annie addiction. I simply cannot believe that you have been receiving nasty comments! How dare they! After all that you have been through with your flu type illness and your horrific eye problems, topped with this trauma with little Annie, no-one could have done more nor have worked harder to save little Annie and help Tease through her problems. I bet none of those 'nasties' would have struggled so hard. Sorry, just had to rant for a while - makes me see RED!

So glad to hear that at last Tease seems to be bonding with her precious little daughter. I hope this is the breakthrough that we have all been waiting for. Fingers cross and prayers coming that this latest success continues and that you can relax and get yourself some well earned rest. I think you are a wonderful Momma and your girls are very lucky to have you taking care of them.





Sending ((((HUGS))))

Anna


----------



## Barbie

What wonderful news to wake up to!!!! I'm so glad to hear little Annie is nursing now that Tease is more receptive. You must have a wonderful vet. Hope the antibiotics kick in for Annie. You have been through the ringer. Don't let anything anyone says take you down - you are doing an absolutely wonderful job with these 2 precious girls. Hope to see your camera live soon - if not, please keep us updated here as there are an awful lot of concerned "aunties" watching and praying for good news.

Hope you're getting some rest.

Barbie


----------



## bannerminis

That is such wonderful news Kay and I am so delighted that things are looking brighter for you Tease and little Annie.

People with nasty minds should keep their comments to themselves as nobody wants to hear them. You were right to switch that off for your own peace of mind even though we are all suffering withdrawls here lol.

I have a serious addiction and may need counciling. I ran out and fed my own horses this morning and then had to check on Tease and Annie.

Keep the chin up and dont let the nasty people bring you down.

Oh and when you have written down all the vet said you can post it on here for the rest of us lol

Go Tease and Annie


----------



## New mini

Kay,

I have never met you in person but have watched and listened to you in this ordeal with Tease. I am amazed at the time and effort that you put into this foaling even thought you were very sick and could not see. I watched you and yourr husband spent the time with Anne yesterday. No one should have a negative comment. I raise alpacas and hope to get a mini soon to drive so I know what the peoples comments can be like. No matter what you do some people say you are wrong. Remember they are not there in person to see the situation. What they see is on the Mrestare and not the true picture over all. Just keep doing what you think is right and forget about what everyone else says. From what I am reading there are many people behine you here. If

NancyI was closer(3 hours away) I would have been knocking on yoour door to help feed Anne if I could.


----------



## barnbum

kaykay said:


> I am still having to tie TEase but watching on cam it looks like they are close to doing it on their own.
> 
> I have learned so much that I didnt know before this. I should write down everything the vet told me as it was so much to take in that I have never learned before about foals.






:yeah


----------



## Eagle

LittleRibbie said:


> P.S. Your vet sounds awesome...almost too good to be true...knight in shining armor........please tell me he's also tall dark and handsome too....a girl can dream cant she!!



hahahaa I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Riverrose28

Congratulations on the birth of a beautiful filly. Sorry you have been through the wringer, but it appears that your determination is paying off. Wishing you continued good luck. Please don't let the negative people get you down.


----------



## kaykay

Thank you all so much!

First off -- They are finally nursing without my help! Annie still has to hunt Tease down but its working! She is such a persistent little filly and just doesnt take no for an answer. Tease is so much calmer now. thanks to a wonderful friend I finally got 2 hours of continuous sleep and it felt wonderful.

Secondly the vet is very handsome lol. Not tall but hes so cute. And he loves horses like all of us. He rides hunter/jumper etc and saved a big beautiful gelding from Sugar Creek auction so he could train him. Story goes that the dr jumped on this horses back in the holding pen with no tack surrounded by 100 other loose horses. The Amish thought he had lost his mind. He said he could "see" that this horse was good and he could ride him tackless. And he was right. One in a million. But he is married with children LOL.

Most of what I learned is about sick foals. I kept thinking how in all these years did I never know that? I will for sure post about it when I have had more sleep.

AFter I do Annies temp and shots I will put the cam back live. Its a sight to see!!


----------



## Performancemini

Kay (and forum friends):

I have been watching and reading all along with just a few contributions now and then. I feel like all of you. Such an ordeal! As much as we all long to watch the cam I can certainly understand the need for some privacy too-it has to be hard knowing the world is watching at times. I am glad their are so many good LilB people out there!



Like so many others Kay, I too wished I was closer and could have helped in some way-but my support has been here for you with prayer. Isn't it wonderful how you can become friends through writing. Kay-there may be a new book in the future on foaling!



(but don't start yet-you will need a long R&R time first!



). Love from Illinois.


----------



## bannerminis

Delighted you got some sleep and so delighted to hear how well they are both doing now.

Looking forward to seeing them back up on cam. Annie really is the Mini Me of her Mom


----------



## kaykay

I feel like I got to know so many here better through this thread and Diane has been amazing.

I have to also thank Fran for coming over and giving me lessons on teaching a foal to drink from a bowl/dish. Frannie you are the best! She stopped her busy day and came running over and showed me all her tips and tricks.

As soon as Ruby gets up to help me I will take her temp. I so hope the fever is gone. Shes looking so good on cam so I think it might be.


----------



## kaykay

annienursing.bmp

Aww shoot I guess it wont show up because its a bmp file. I cant convert it as its off the cam. Going to try and get color pics today


----------



## New mini

Just looked at the picture of Anne nursing. What a wonderful sight. Missed my Tease fix but understand the reason for no camera. Hope that all continues as well as it seems to be going now.

Nancy


----------



## little lady

I got to see the birth and after everything that has happened I have been holding my breath for this dear lil one. I am so happy to hear things are going in a positve direction. Will continue to keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## targetsmom

The bmp file worked for me.. So great to see!!! Thanks so much for everything - you have taught us all so much.

Mary (lurking along every day and not posting)


----------



## kaykay

No fever!! I am such a happy woman right now. I had to give her the antibiotic shot and she did faint but went straight to mom for comfort.


----------



## MountainMeadows

Whooo Hooo --- congratulatons Kay & hugs and scritches to Tease for finally coming around. I sometimes wonder if the new mommy's aren't totally bewildered and somewhat afraid of their foals - I know that I have a couple of mares that were scared to death of their newborn baby and had to get a lot of special attention in order for them to calm down & let the mothering hormones kick in.

Neat trick with the oxytocin - I will have to try to remember that one!

Many hugs to you - now it is probably time for you to take a nice looooonnnnnnggggg nap and get caught up on some much needed sleep - I have no doubt that you are totally wiped out.

((( Hugs to All )))

Stac


----------



## kaykay

Cam is back live if anyone wants to peek at Tease and Annie. If you see me giving shots etc she will faint so just be aware




She always wakes up quickly though.

Im so happy that I think I will go to bed and get more than an hours sleep LOL

Vet just called and said to be sure and take her temp later and make sure the fever doesnt come back. If it doesnt she can finally go outside tomorrow. I know Tease will love that as shes sick of that stall.

Thank you all again for your support!


----------



## Magic

I haven't posted to this thread until now. Seeing that picture of Annie nursing from her dam-- WOW! WHEW!! YAY!!!! And to hear that her fever is gone too, thank heavens!



What a labor-intensive baby this one turned out to be, and yet she's so worth it.



Kudos Kay!


----------



## Eagle

What wonderful news. That photo is just breath taking, after all your worries I am sure it brings tears to your eyes cos it does mine. You have done a wonderful job and your perseverance sure has paid off. I too have learnt so much from you and again i would like to thank you for having shared so much with us. We are miles apart and we are complete strangers but I would love to raise my glass and give you a big hug.





Before you go get some rest you deserve a nice long soak in a hot tub with a good glass of wine





Three cheers for Kay

hip hip

hip hip

hip hip

horaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayy


----------



## New mini

Thanks for turing the cam back on. I just gor my Tease fix even though she and Anne are sleeping. I will keep my fingures crossed for no more fever. Would love to see both runnin outside tomorrow.


----------



## AnnaC

All I can say is WELL DONE KAY and send you armfuls of praise! We have in front of us the wonderful result of your love, care and persistance. Hopefully little Annie will continue to improve health wise and you, Kay, can get some well earned rest.

Would love to see some outside pictures if the weather is ok and Annie is up to it, but get yourself some sleep first.





Anna


----------



## bannerminis

Oh I am so delighted to see Tease with Annie and how relaxed she is - its just wonderful, I am near to tears here.

Well done Kay and your hard work and determination has paid off.

Just wonderful.


----------



## JAX

Oh my!!! I finally got to see Annie nursing all on her own!!!!! I've got tears Im so happy for them and for you Kay! Hopefully you are fast asleep though....




:yeah



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## LittleRibbie

kaykay said:


> Day 341 and counting. Im exhausted. Shes really dropped down and been doing a ton of rolling and kicking tonight. Maybe the foaling fairy will take pity on me and give me a Mothers Day foal?
> 
> Baxter Cam


What a wonderful,sometimes scarey,sometimes like watching paint dry,sometimes heart breaking,sometimes funny journey Tease has taken us all on...its been an honor and a privilege Kay, Annie and Our Activity Director and Story Teller and Rock Star

TEASE!!


----------



## Riverrose28

I just checked the cam, and that is the prettiest little filly, a breeders dream. I'm so glad that Tease and Annie are finally bonding. Great Job!


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

Ok first I have to say THANK YOU KAY for putting them back up. I needed to get my Tease and now Annie fix I so missed seeing her its like she has become apart of my family



so happy for you, tease and little Annie I can' twait to watch them.

Then a question I see she was septic does this just happen what reason do they have for it to happen and what signs. I had a friend that lost a foal to this.

thanks! Hugs to you all!!!


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

I got to see her nurse I had tears in my eyes what a beautiful sight!!!! How did tease finally come around. I am so happy for her knowing its her baby and you giving her the time to get to know her daughter. just a beautiful sight!!

I know now I want a little Tease and anne. Can you put me on a list


----------



## Helicopter

I'm just watching that sweetheart Annie raiding the milkbar........tears in my eyes.



Can I have her, please?





Congratulations again. What a glorious filly.......................and Tease is not too shabby either.





Perhaps Tease's problem was she was so used to being the star of the show that she didn't want to share the limelight.

So very happy to see them together.

Well done Kay.




:wub



:wub



:wub



:wub



:wub



:wub


----------



## kaykay

Thank you guys so much! She is fully awake now and realizes shes a horse LOL. Her temp is still good so I am just thrilled and that means they can go outside tomorrow. I know she is driving Tease nuts in that stall.

She is just such a joy!

We still have to give one more shot tonight. I so hate giving foal shots! Im hoping to go to bed after the last shot. The last few days is really catching up.

Thank you to all the people that have helped keep me awake the last few nights. It really helps when someone is online to chat with.


----------



## wwminis

Hi Kay,

It was great to talk to you today! Sometimes we just have to stop and catch our breath! 



 Wanalynn and I just want to say what a great job you guys have done with Tease and her baby! She's not completely out of the woods yet, but I see a lot of light at the edge of the trees! Keep up the great work and please get some much needed rest!

Bill


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

Kay I forgot to mention my little filly out of My girl Jazz was a fainting foal scared me to death. She hasn't done it since she was first born so hoping she grow out of it but it really was scary. Do you know why this happens?


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures

50 pages, and I am so thrilled to see that all appears to have ended well


----------



## Eagle

I have just woken up and flicked on the girls but the cam is down, I wander if Kay knows??


----------



## hobbyhorse23

kaykay said:


> Cam is back live if anyone wants to peek at Tease and Annie. If you see me giving shots etc she will faint so just be aware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She always wakes up quickly though.


Ooh, I can't wait to get home and take a look! Even the fainting foal thing is interesting when you know she's okay.

So glad things turned out well!





Leia


----------



## Helicopter

Where are they??? I hope everything is OK.


----------



## kaykay

Im so sorry about the cam. It went down and hubby doesnt know how to restart it. He refused to wake me up and he had made me hand over even my cell phone when I went to bed. He walked to the barn a couple times last night and this morning to check her. I told him he should have woken me up!! Silly man. His RA is flaring really bad ever since the night he had to wrestle with Tease, so I hate that he kept walking out there.

She has not fainted with the last couple shots so thats good! Still no fever last night so they get to go outside today! I will leave their stall open so they can just go in and out. Supposed to be really hot so I will let them out early and then probably put them up back in the stall with the fan when the heat starts


----------



## Eagle

Cam is back









Kay I hope you had a well deserved good nights rest.

My 3 year old walked past the pc last night and said "mummy that baby is very pretty, can we buy her?" a few seconds of silence and then he said " but then her mummy would be sad like Britt is so we better buy her mummy too" I laughed and said "that would be quite a lot of money" and he said, "we could ask Grandad cos he has loaaaadddddddds of money"



I am not sure if my dad would agree.Lmao

Have a good day Kay


----------



## kaykay

> Hi Kay,It was great to talk to you today! Sometimes we just have to stop and catch our breath!
> 
> 
> 
> Wanalynn and I just want to say what a great job you guys have done with Tease and her baby! She's not completely out of the woods yet, but I see a lot of light at the edge of the trees! Keep up the great work and please get some much needed rest!
> 
> Bill


Bill thank you so much for the phone call! Here we have seen each other on LB for so many years and never got to chat. So great taking a break and getting to know you guys.



> Kay I forgot to mention my little filly out of My girl Jazz was a fainting foal scared me to death. She hasn't done it since she was first born so hoping she grow out of it but it really was scary. Do you know why this happens?


Tp they do grow out of it! Most will outgrow it by a few weeks and some a few months. Heres an article in thehorse.com that Robin Cole and I contributed to

Fainting Foals

Many vets feel its a form of narcolepsy but with the minis it seems to be temporary. I have seen it run in certain bloodlines.

I also see it happen more in foals where the cord breaks too soon. I hate when the cord breaks early as my experience is that those foals are always a little slower to get going. That cord blood is full of oxygen. Annies cord broke within seconds of her being born.

Its so funny that you all mentioned a book. You all know I love to write. I have a whole series of articles on minis & ponies on Yahoo and someone said "you should put it all together in a book" so I wrote a book on foaling minis and ponies back in February. Its going to be offered as an Kindle book on Amazon. Im just waiting on a cover to be done and formatting. Maybe it was delayed so I could add this chapter LOL. So odd how things work out. I really thought I had seen almost everything until this happened with annie. A septic foal and a rejected foal are two things I had never dealt with. While I have helped with septic foals down at Sallys farm (foaling facility) I have never seen one present how Annie did. She was not an obvious septic foal like I have worked with previously.


----------



## New mini

Tease and Annie are outside. Good news for them. Wish I could see what Tease was like outside for the first time. Annie did not floolw at first so Tease ccame back for her. bonding is really there now I would assume. Great news Kay


----------



## kaykay

They are so bonded now and Tease is being an excellent mother!

Video of their first day out! I was trying to get both sides. She was a little stressed as she had just got two shots. Excuse the mud all we get is rain and flooding

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFygcVHGozI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1bF9DcavDI


----------



## sundaymom

What an amazing story this has been with highs and lows and then an ideal ending. Just loved seeing that beautiful filly outside in step with her mother. Great job!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Annie is even more beautiful ( if thats possible )out side!! What an awesome sight!! Like 2 peas in a pod. Annie takes such long strides, I love watching them Thanks


----------



## Performancemini

It IS good to see them outside! And Annie does looks even better. See is going to be even more eyecatching as she matures. Lovely! So happy for you Kay.


----------



## bannerminis

She is just so beautiful and its so lovely to see them out together. I am so glad this story had a happy ending.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh thank you Kay - this is the first glimpse I have had of the pair of them (my marestare doen't work). It bought tears to my eyes - Annie is simply stunning and Tease looks every inch the proud Momma. Beautiful, just beautiful!








What an amazing story this has been - a long and difficult battle, so many prayers said, new friendships being formed - bringing us all to this wonderful and happy conclusion.

It is also the story of an amazing person, who, despite her own health problems, refused to give up, it was her determination alone that in the end won through. Kay you must be so justifiably proud when you see little Annie, with her whole future now in front of her, happily trotting beside a now relaxed and settled Tease.

Congratulations and thank you for letting us share in this long journey. It has meant so much to us.





Anna


----------



## Helicopter

Just watched (many times) your outside video of the girls. Amazingly beautiful.





I can't believe how emotional I feel about 2 little horses on the other side of the world.

What an amazing "journey" we have all been on and all thanks to the Internet, Marestare and Líl Beginnings.

Even with all its faults what an amazing time we live in.

Now must go and have another look at the girls.

Thanks Kay.


----------



## kaykay

I hate to say this but dont want people wondering about action in the stall

Annie is very sick again. Very high fever much higher than before.

Waiting on vet


----------



## New mini

Oh no Kay.  Sending prayers your way


----------



## kaykay

Sally cant bring new meds for about another hour but I gave her the fever reducer. Tease is beside herself as she did not want back in that stall.

Sally said this is typical of septic foals and that I was way to quick to think she was out of the woods. She said she could go back and forth several times.

She may have to stay in the stall for a week. Omg I cant even imagine keeping these two in this long. Tease will lose her mind


----------



## kaykay

Tease is milking like a cow. We are going to get some pedialite. Tease's bag is soft so I think shes nursing well but she also has loose stools now so dehydration is quite possible especially with a fever this high. We have 3 fans running on the stall.

Dr muese is even talking of doing a plasma transfer. I guess even though her snap test was great a transfer can help a septic foal.

The only thing I wonder about is she only runs fevers on these hot horrible days. But the dr said that makes no difference. Her respirations are way too high.

Breaks my heart to see her like this when this morning she was running and bucking and playing


----------



## New mini

Is there a way that you can let Tease see outside and your other horses? This may help. I know when I have a sick alpaca they like to know they are not alone. I may have the wrong idea for horses as I have only had the big kind. Here hoping the new meds work better


----------



## kaykay

The dr now wants tease and annie totally separate from the herd. zero contact. no extra foot traffic in the stall etc etc.

Im really getting scared and I feel like I might throw up. Rusty went to get pedialite and I am just waiting nervously for sally. I think we may have to sedate Tease again. She so did not want back in that stall and is getting really aggressive again


----------



## wwminis

Kay,

Sorry to hear Annie's temperature spiked again 



 We're sending lots of prayers for Annie and you guys! We have never had a septic foal, so I have no advice on the subject! Just know that you are all in our thought's and prayers!

Bill & Wanalynn


----------



## kaykay

Thanks so much bill and Diane. It just really helps to talk to horse people as you guys know what I am going thru. I have never had a septic foal so I had no idea that it was so common for them to go up and down.

Seems like whenever you wait for something (sally with new meds) its three times as long as it really is.

It just kills me to watch her on cam not playing again and so lethargic.

We are so trying not to over stress her but we have to keep going in and messing with her.


----------



## anyssapark

Oh Kay




I have been watching Annie & Tease, and reading all the posts for the last few days, and hoping with all my heart that Annie gets better. I am so sorry she has gone downhill again. I really hope she comes out of this ok, and makes a full recovery SOON!

Give that sweet little girl a big hug from me





We're thinking of you all.


----------



## anyssapark

Good to see Annie up and nursing for a good 3 or so minutes. Tease moved a few times, and she just followed and kept on nursing.

Annie urinated also, good to see

Edited to add. Right after Annie finished nursing she laid down. But got almost right back up again and had a little run and play



Shes still up and adventuring around right now. Hopefully she starting to feel a little better again


----------



## kaykay

Im so hoping the meds took the fever down. Almost shot time so I am really praying the fever came down.

One thing the vet keeps emphasizing that I never knew is that anytime you have a dystocia delivery, overdue mare etc etc start antibiotics as soon as the foal is born. Never wait. He said you can almost bet they will go septic from the birth trauma.

In all my years no one ever told me that and I never read it.


----------



## barnbum

kaykay said:


> Im so hoping the meds took the fever down. Almost shot time so I am really praying the fever came down.
> 
> One thing the vet keeps emphasizing that I never knew is that anytime you have a dystocia delivery, overdue mare etc etc start antibiotics as soon as the foal is born. Never wait. He said you can almost bet they will go septic from the birth trauma.
> 
> In all my years no one ever told me that and I never read it.


I don't believe I've ever read that in the books I read to prepare for foaling... wow. More chapters need to be written.

Hang in there, Kay.


----------



## attwoode

Kay,

I'm so sorry about your filly. It's obvous how much you care and have worked to save her. I hope she comes around for you!

I had similar trouble getting my filly to nurse this spring- she was born at 363 days. I'd like to share my story in case someone reading this can benefit from my experience with a future foal in this situation. Obviously your situation with a dystocia and the maiden mare rejecting the foal is making things much more complicated so what worked for me may not always be possible. I think the take away message I want to share is to be generous with colostrum in first 10 hours if foal isn't nursing yet.

Although my mare was an excellent mother,she was in a lot of pain for the first 3 hours and wouldn't stand long enough for nursing. Once pain subsided the filly was fully unfolded and not reaching down far enough to latch on to the nipple. I let them try to figure it out for the first 3 hrs then tried guiding her for the next 2 hours. As 6 hours was coming arund, I got desperate because I knew the foal needed to get some energy and colustrum or it would crash and then outcome would not be good. I researched the method for using a syringe turned backward to milk the mare - and had no problem getting about 5 cc with each suction of the plunger. I read on the forum that some people were saying a minimum of 60 cc colostrum, but also read from other sources that the proportional amount to ensure passive transfer and adequate energy in a mini is as much as 200-300cc. Perhaps 60 cc is often adequate, but quality of colostrum varies and more is better (so long as you're not forcing it down with a syringe or tube). I was able to dump the milk I pumped into a small bottle with nipple and feed to the filly once I got 50-60cc in the bottle. She would drink about 75cc each hour or so. I was able to get her 300 cc by 10 hours and the extra energy kept the foal searching for the mares nipple on her own. After the initial bottle feeding to get the first 75cc, I would get the foal drinking on the bottle and then hold it down low by the mares udder so that the artificial nipple was in the same area as the real one. I would slide the real nipple over in to the filly's mouth. Eventually, I lengthened the feedings and once she had the 300 cc I watched for another hour as the filly found the real nipple on her own. I was fortunate to have a very good ending, but I really attribute it to milking and bottle feeding colostrum in a large quantity. The combination of 1)getting her more than enough colustrum for transfer of immunity, 2) bottle feeding a sufficient amount to keep her energy up to continue searching, and 3) encouraging the foal to keep latching on to the nipple by not overfeeding and holding the bottle in the udder area.


----------



## kaykay

My stupid computer keeps freezing and knocking out the cam.

Thank you Diane! I think I was having a mini nervous breakdown. Im usually pretty calm but I so did not expect this set back.

Fever is down to 101.9. It was 105 earlier.

Doc is going to call in the morning and decide if we have to go that drastic. Im wracking my brain trying to figure out how to do it just in case.

Gave her all her meds and then she was zooming around the stall again. They sure love their new fan





Karla in all my years I never knew that either but they say its standard in big horse foaling. They also said foals that take longer than 3 hours to nurse should be given antibiotics. I told him we have never done this but he said we had just been lucky.

Attwoode all good stuff to know!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I was just thinking...that little Annie is up and down up and down...she is so sure on her feet. I cant believe how much she enjoys swishing her little tail...it never stops



Looking at her you would never know she was sick!


----------



## Eagle

Kay, I am so sorry to read back this morning and discover that little Annie has taken a step back. You were on to it straight away so that is always good and it sounds like you have an amazing vet. I am sending prayers and best wishes that this nightmare will soon end.

Big hug Renee

P.S they look even more gorgeous with their manes blowing in the wind





Diane, do you ever sleep??Are you Wonder woman in disguise?


----------



## AnnaC

Oh no - I am so very sorry to read that Annie suffered another set back! Just when all seemed to be going so well. Thank goodness you were so quick off the mark Kay and realised what was happening. I feel so sorry for Tease as well - to go back to being restricted must be so hard for her. As others have said, perhaps there is a bigger 'area' that they can both safely use.

Meanwhile my prayers are coming to you, Tease and Annie.

Anna


----------



## anyssapark

*4.10am Annie and Tease Time*

Annie is up and having a real good nurse, and Tease is very relaxed and staying nice and still for her. Shes then down for a nap.

From your posts Diane, it sounds as thought Annie is feeling a little better. I sure hope that keeps up!


----------



## bannerminis

I am so sorry to hear that Annie has taken a little step backwards but fingers crossed she will rally again.

Its 4.58 Tease Time and its just the cutest little picture of Tease and Annnie. Tease has her mane blowing and Annies is curled up into her Mom - its just the cutest thing ever. Thats a picture postcard if ever I saw one


----------



## kaykay

Thank you guys so much for your notes! I watched off and on from bed as my back was killing me. She does seem much better again but they said watch for relapses. I cant tell you how much it helps having so many eyes.

So many people emailed yesterday saying "annie doesnt seem right" You could just tell on cam she was back to nursing, sleep, nursing, sleep.

someone took a cam picture of Tease and Annie both staring at the door like they were willing it open lol.

Im going to ask the vet if we can sterilize the pen with nalvasan. We have a sprayer and could spray the whole thing down. Going to hand walk them early today if there is still no fever. Not supposed to be quite as hot today so thats good. Tease is going to get some attitude adjustments on her walk lol.

She really is a great mare. She showed for 2 years and I could do anything with her. Just from the last month of pregnancy to birth she just really changed. Heck I could clip her udder with no issue. I really didnt worry about it as I have had many mares get irritable that last month, and then be like a kitten once the foal was born.

Poor Rustys RA is really flaring.


----------



## bannerminis

Thats good news Kay. With all of us rooting for her and all the work you are doing she just has to pull through.


----------



## kaykay

Oh here is the name of the probiotic that the doc said is way better than probios. Its a gel so also easier to give.

SynerGI EQ

I have never seen this one

Morning update:

No fever! Stools are better. She seems much more pouty about shots this morning than normal so watching her closely for a bit. The dang syringe broke on me so didnt get all the shots in. I so hate these shots. Going to let her rest and redo the shot at noon. Respirations are much better.

Sally said no hand walk this morning as the heat and humidity are horrible. We thought it was going to cool off but hasnt yet.

Big big storms moving in this afternoon. Supposed to be severe so I hope the cam stays in


----------



## Performancemini

We had the storms through here last night (So. Wi. had 'em too). Lots of higher winds, hail, and tons of rain. Power outages.



So if the cam goes out everyone-that may be it. Hope it does not get too bad-but that it does cool things off. That has got to help Annie and Tease. Such hot weather must be an additional hindrance to recovery. More prayers your way.


----------



## kaykay

Does she seem stiff to you guys? We have been watching closely for joint ill but havent seen any. I wonder if its all the shots or ? Paranoid I know.


----------



## kaykay

Shes just not acting well on cam. Dr coming as soon as they can get here. Need to take her temp but no one is home to help. Trying to find a helper

I just dont get how she can look so great this morning and a couple hrs later be so opposite


----------



## bannerminis

Its 2.22 Tease and Annie Time and Annies is swishing that tail a LOT. Is it because she is so hot?? Dont know how hot it is for you guys now.

Hope she is ok


----------



## kaykay

Temp 103 gave more meds. Resp's way up. Hope doc gets here soon but they had 3 emergencies before me


----------



## bannerminis

Oh Kay you must be so worried about her. I am going to say another prayer for her and hope the vets can do somthing else for her.


----------



## kaykay

Thank you so much Karina I will take every prayer we can get. Shes such a little fighter and has so much love that she just has to pull thru. Dr Masterson is considered the supreme expert in foal care so I am hopeful about how she can help us. Just so hard to wait


----------



## New mini

Both of you are fighters. Kay, you for Annie and Annie herself. You have done so much for her Hang in there. Prayers coming your way for all of you


----------



## AnnaC

Prayers and more prayers coming your way.

Anna


----------



## mydaddysjag

Thats terrible, we're praying for her.


----------



## Barbie

I'm not happy either to see this. Prayers for her to bounce back again. Come on Annie!

(((((HUGS))))


----------



## kaykay

I have to tell you all that the Dr called and had a heart to heart with me. She said Annies chances are very slim. There really is nothing more she can do here at the farm to treat Annie. She said we can certainly keep treating at home but she had to be honest and tell me that her chances are slim especially if we cannot take her to OSU. Sally is my good friend and just didnt have the heart to tell me

Her vet bills here at the farm have already run high so going to OSU is not an option.

My heart is broken. I am going to keep trying and doing everything I can here on the farm but I know watching her on cam she is not bouncing back today.

The at home meds are the strongest ones they have to fight sepsis so the fact that they are not working is not good.

Thank you all so much for caring about Annie and Tease


----------



## Riverrose28

OMG! I was going to try and tell you about my exerience with a septic foal born last year during a heat wave, 105 degrees, but after I read your post it seems mute. I'm so sorry, ther aren't any words, my heart is breaking for you. Nothing else to say.


----------



## JennyB

Oh Kay I am so sorry to be hearing this news 




 ...I know that you trust these folks, but have you thought about getting different opinions? There might just be someone out there willing to help save Little Annie! I am about at tears and can't believe with all the vets knowledge that they can't help her. 

 

Since Kay can't afford to go to OSU why don't we set up a Little Annie fund so that Kay can take her..what do you think? We can't let this little Angel die without trying something else and this is the only possible solution I can think of. PM me okay! 





 

Prayers are sorounding Little Annie 



 ray 





 

Blessings and HUGS<sniff>

Jenny


----------



## Barbie

Come on Annie - fight for your life!!!!! Kay, hugs and prayers coming your way!!! A couple of years ago I had a foal born who developed pneumonia. What a fight - 3 shots a day plus banamine in the mouth and ulcerguard. One thing my vet sugested was clipping my filly because of the heat and the fever. Just grasping at straws here and hoping for the best.

Barbie


----------



## tagalong

> Karla in all my years I never knew that either but *they say its standard in big horse foaling*. They also said foals that take longer than 3 hours to nurse should be given antibiotics. I told him we have never done this but he said we had just been lucky.


Who are "they"? I worked at a big Thoroughbred breeding farm - and that was not done. I checked with a friend who works at a large Warmblood breeding farm - not standard there, either. So I am not sure if that is just that vet's opinion - but it does not seem to be "standard" - look at how many of us have been foaling out for many many years (and breeds other than minis) and have never heard of such a standard... it was very rare that the Standardbred foals I worked with years ago EVER got their act together and nursed within "normal" time frames... and they were never given antibiotics just as a matter of course...

I'm hoping Annie rallies - babies can be very resilient...


----------



## ClickMini

Kay, I don't read this topic all of the time, it seems to grow so fast, so didn't realize that your filly had taken a turn for the worse. I am just sick for you about your Annie. I am sending up prayers for wellness and strength. For all of you! HUGS!!!!


----------



## Barbie

She had a good nurse about 20 minutes ago, followed mom around stall. Kay was just in and temped her - let's hope and pray for a good update.


----------



## mydaddysjag

Watching her run laps around the stall, its good to see her up and moving again. Have the vets considered giving her an iv port that her meds could be injected into instead of poking her everytime?


----------



## anyssapark

Im so sorry to hear this news Kay. Annie has beat the odds so far, so i really hope that her fever was just another set back, and she starts to improve again. I see its 7pm there now, so things would be starting to cool down, and i see little Annie racing around the stall and playing. I hope she is feeling a little better and makes big improvements through the night.

I saw you in taking her temp about 15mins ago, i hope it has come down.

your in our thoughts. Please keep fighting little Annie, you have too many people who love you!!


----------



## supaspot

after all shes been through she deserves a happy healthy life and Im praying so hard for her to get that ,keep fighting little girl - we are all rooting for you x


----------



## kaykay

Her fever is spiking and she is limping. Hock is swollen. Myheart is breaking


----------



## Barbie

Can you soak her down - use alcohol, anything to help bring that temp down. Praying!!!!! So hard!!!!


----------



## Barbie

What a will to live!!!! Hope something kicks in soon and gets her on the road to good health. She is something else!


----------



## kaykay

I was just getting ready to go out and syringe her etc when she started playing. omg shes such ajoy to watch playing. Im not messing with her until shes done. This has been her first happy time since this morning

Dr Meuse has stepped back in and said he will call me later with a new plan he has. I am on pins and needles waiting to hear.


----------



## anyssapark

C'mon little Annie - you can fight this!

I hope the dr has a great new solution Kay, and that it WORKS for you and for Annie & Tease. I can imagine how disheartening it would be right now to see her going downhill again. What a roller coaster ride.


----------



## shelia

I am rooting for little Annie. I was just watching her on cam and she appears to be straining to poo. I don't know if you have given her an enema lately, but it might be a good idea. With spiking fevers and such she could have some hard dry poo that needs to come out.


----------



## MistyMeadow

10:00pm I am seeing a lot of "AnnieTude" for the last 15 minutes or so, she has been running around and nursing.

I have to wonder if she has dreams of becoming a reining horse, cause I would not want to be the one to tell her that it is unlikely for a mini.


----------



## kaykay

Hi guys

doc had to work late and then i had to pick up more meds from sallys.

He wants to give the meds the 5 days to work which means continue with this till sat and then we are changing the meds.

If the hock is worse he will treat it and drain it at his place on sat. Not an ideal situation but at least it gives us hope. A lot will depend on how she does tomorrow.

He says that stuff could still kick in and see a big difference as he has seen it before to the end of the 5 days on antibiotics.

he was exhausted as he just got done for the day so I will get more details tomorrow.

If we can just get Annie to progress a bit and hold on till Sat!


----------



## kaykay

I think the joint ill is what is scaring me so badly

Dr said that usually joint ill doesnt show up this quick on a septic foal unless they were septic before they were born. We will have to culture Tease at 30 days as he feels sure this infection is in her uterus


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures

Could someone explain what joint ill is? I read a little article on it, but I don't really understand what it is. Does it commonly go along with septic foals? I really hope Tease and Annie the best. This foaling business sure isn't for the faint at heart, but the few happy moments seems to make it all worth it. I can't imagine what you're going through, but just don't lose faith! It's times like these when having someone to lean on is so important.


----------



## kaykay

Everyones support and encouragement has meant so much to me and my husband. Diane you have been such a great friend and I am so sorry I was a blubbering idiot earlier. Just seemed to come crashing down around me.

Annie looks really good right now and I think like Diane said the night time cool temps really help her. I have to go nurse hubby as his RA is kicking in big time

Please if anyone sees something concerning call or text me 740*644-8748


----------



## MistyMeadow

Thank -you sharing your conerns about the joint ill Kay, now I can make my prayers more specific. It is only 9 pm for me, so I will be watching for a few more hours. Your are very much in my thoughts.

I am so impressed with Tease, it seems to me that she has rallied the Annie several times today to get her up to nurse.

12 Midnight something seemed to scare them. Is it storming there tonight, does anyone know, maybe Dianne? At times it seems that Annie's tail is quieter, or is that my imagination? Once they were done being scared Annie nursed for a few minutes.


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm

We got a colt through joint ill last year. His mother foaled him in the middle of the day and of course she did it right in the dirt before I could move her into the barn. He got joint ill and we didn't think he was going to make it but he fought hard and is just fine!! We also had a filly about 9 years ago. She was horribly ill...had to have shots twice a day for a couple of months. She also made a full recovery.


----------



## MistyMeadow

1:58 am Annie and Tease do not seem to be able to get much shut eye tonight. Tease finally laid down next to Annie just about 15 minutes ago. Something seems to have startled them again. Annie slept longer since she had laid down sooner. She had a really active play period before that.

She was doing the cutest thing. She must have an itchy but, because she was backing into Tease and backed up all the way under her tummy, wiggling her butt the whole way. She did it a few times, one time going under Tease's neck.

2am Annie had a quick nurse and is now down for another nap. Tease is still up and munching her hay.

2:05 Annie is up, stretched and trying to scratch her butt on mom's tummy again. There is no sound with this camera, but I am pretty sure Tease just told her not to do that. So Annie is getting another drink.

I am starting to think that Annie might be one of those Stock type horses. You know up and then down and then up and then down, just like the Stock market. She has been up and down and is now thinking of things that she can do.

Okay that was a new one, she backed up off camera and seemed to be leaning against the wall, the boom back in view launching herself across the stall. She keeps having short nursing snacks. The launching herself, seems to be a new favorite thing to do. Very active cantering now, nice reversals of directions, good bending in the corners, and of course very nice "ANNiEemation" I wonder if she just has her days and nights confused.


----------



## AnnaC

Needless to say, prayers are still coming from me for little Annie and for Tease, for you Kay and for your hubby - sorry to hear that he's not well.

And a huge thank you to everyone on this Tease and Annie thread for keeping us so up to date on how things are progressing (particularly you Kay and also Diane).

Anna


----------



## bannerminis

My heart is in my mouth now. I am praying here for little Annie but she is such a fighter and the night temps do perk her up a lot.

Fingers crossed, legs crossed and just about anything else I can cross that she will be ok. She just has to make it now.


----------



## Barbie

Got up a little bit ago - first thing I did was check little Annie. She's looking quite frisky this morning. Hope it continues and she is on the road to good health. Prayers continuing!!!

7:13 Tease time, Annie was nursing, Tease nudged her butt and Annie backed around and bucked her mom - I'm loving this!!!!


----------



## kaykay

Thank you all so much for you help watching her. Last night was a long night with hubby. I am so dreading the morning shot. Seems like after the morning shot is when she quits feeling good.

Diane I noticed yesterday that now when I look up articles on septic foals that almost all of them say that with a dystocia birth start antibiotics asap. I so wish I had known that.

Thank you all so much for you help watching her. Last night was a long night with hubby. I am so dreading the morning shot. Seems like after the morning shot is when she quits feeling good.

Diane I noticed yesterday that now when I look up articles on septic foals that almost all of them say that with a dystocia birth start antibiotics asap. I so wish I had known that.


----------



## Barbie

Kay- hoping today is different with the shot. She has done more running and bucking this morning than I have seen before. Do you think maybe the antibiotics may hurt her tummy. I don't know if she is getting anything for ulcers or not. Stomach Soother (Papaya) is wonderful. Can be given with a syringe. All I know is my day started off right seeing her perky!


----------



## kaykay

Annie is going to OSU thanks to some donors. I am just stunned and so touched. It is so hard to accept this help and I feel so bad doing it, but they have expressed that they want to give annie her best chance. Russ is hooking up the trailer. OSU said at this point (since shes limping) hours count and they want her there as fast as possible. We have a big storm hitting so I am hoping that doesnt screw us up. Hubby has to get here there and be at work by 1 so we are cutting it close. I just wanted to let you all know so you know why they are leaving the stall.

I just cannot even say in words what this means to us


----------



## charli

Goodluck Kay, Tease and Annie! Your husband is a treasure! We will keep praying for all of you even though we will miss our CAM fixes.


----------



## MistyMeadow

Glad to hear, I hope that the road and weather will be clear before you as you make the trip.


----------



## bannerminis

Thats great news and heres hoping that there is going to be a Happy Ending.


----------



## Barbie

Good luck to Annie!!!!! Big prayers coming your way!!!!! She looked good this morning so hopefully that is in her favor!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah



:yeah



Wonderful news!!! I completely agree with Diane. Lil Beginnings members and everyone involved are just the greatest people.

Kay, you have been so wonderful and vigilent with Annie's care and given her the best possible care. She is very lucky to have such a loving, caring and knowledgable mom and dad.

Go Annie!!!!



Safe trip to all and we'll be seeing you soon.


----------



## carmellyn

I am so glad she is getting to go. And thank you so much to those who chipped in to make this happen!


----------



## carmellyn

Hoping everything went well with getting her there. Kay, my husband has PA, very similar to RA, and he has terrible flares as well, I really hope he gets to feeling better. Kudos to him for helping!


----------



## wingnut

I just caught up on the whole story. Wow...what a ride...and now more to come? I will be keeping everyone single person involved in my prayers. This little girl has just *got* to make it.


----------



## supaspot

kaykay said:


> Annie is going to OSU thanks to some donors. I am just stunned and so touched. It is so hard to accept this help and I feel so bad doing it, but they have expressed that they want to give annie her best chance. Russ is hooking up the trailer. OSU said at this point (since shes limping) hours count and they want her there as fast as possible. We have a big storm hitting so I am hoping that doesnt screw us up. Hubby has to get here there and be at work by 1 so we are cutting it close. I just wanted to let you all know so you know why they are leaving the stall.
> 
> I just cannot even say in words what this means to us


What wonderful people you are... THANKYOU



:yeah


----------



## New mini

Just saw a picture on Facebook They are at OSU.

Keep us up to date


----------



## JennyB

I think this is the BEST decision Kay for Little Annie and we are all behind you 100%. She will survive! I know that and she has so many prayers with her and We all Love Her Too 





 

Get better Annie 





 

Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## Riverrose28

I'm on pins and needles waiting for an update from Kay, as I'm sure we all are. Thank goodness for the generous donors.


----------



## AnnaC

So glad to hear that Annie has gone to OSU - well done everyone!








I just hope the folks/vets there realise that Annie belongs to the whole world and that we shall be 'watching' their every move.



We shall also expect Tease to have every consideration and assistance to make her stay there as stress free as possible!

Hope you made the trip home ok Kay and that hubby didn't find it all too stressful - I'm thinking he deserves a medal for 'over and above the call of duty'. Please thank him for us.

All fingers, toes, paws and hooves crossed here for our precious little girl.





Anna


----------



## LittleRibbie

WONDERFUL NEWS









Im so glad to hear they arrived safe and sound....let the healing move forward.

Kay and Auntie Diane ( well you are Annies Auntie now arent you!! ) I know there may still be some set backs with Annie and she has a little longer to go in her recovery but I just want to thank you for sharing your knowledge and helping all of us learn. Especially people like myself that may be having their first ever foal.

I watched Annies birth and every night for a couple hours ( going back and forth to my own camera ) It was just so hard to see that this little doll baby was so sick.

I pray that I can pick up on these subtle things,notice if things dont "seem" right and act as quickly and aggresively as you did with your home care. For me its that these babies can go down hill quickly and acting as quick as you did saved Annies life.

Annie and Tease will still be in my prayers

And Auntie Diane, you have got to get out there and play with your new baby too!!

P.S. Can someone please send some cool weather down here to S. Florida...please


----------



## kaykay

Please forgive me for copying and pasting but I am exhausted and my nerves are shot.

Wow I dont even know where to begin. First how can Russ and I every thank all of you for your donations and thoughts and prayers. Thank you just doesnt even come close to saying how we feel.

Everything is a bit of a blur now but I will try to relate what I can.

About 5 miles from OSU in downtown Columbus the trailer came off the truck. I have never been so scared in all my life as seeing that trailer fly up and hit the truck. Thank God Russ had a cool head and somehow controlled the truck and trailer and got us pulled off the hwy. Police and OSU vet team came roadside. Assesed Tease and Annie and led us the rest of the way to the hospital. And all of this was during a thunder storm. Guess that was our cherry on top.

They wasted no time caring for both Tease and Annie. All of us are okay and I know we had an angel today watching us.

The vet is encouraged by Annies demeanor and will to fight. She thinks we may have caught the joint ill so fast that they may not have to open the leg. They are going to xray it this afternoon. They got her catheter in (small dog size) and got meds going. They wanted to give Tease and Annie a few hours to settle in before they do more. The head vet will call me tonight but it maybe late as they had lots of emergency horses coming in right after we got there. Sonogram shows a tiny pnemonia in left lung but they said it was so small they were not overly concerned at this point.

I have to again thank Sally Parkinson and Dr Peter Muese for all of their help this week treating Annie on the farm. I am so blessed to know them and have Sally in my life. Shes probably having second thoughts about being my friend


----------



## mrsj

All the best to you and your horses, you are a very dedicated owner. XXXX


----------



## susanne

* HOLY #@&%!!!!!!!!!!!*

...but if you have to have a snafu, I guess that was the right place to have it happen. I'm so glad you didn't have any injuries on top of the rest!

Here's to Annie and Tease, and I hope you get some uninterrupted sleep and your hub gets some relief from his RA.


----------



## AnnaC

Thank you for the update Kay - and I thank that guardian angel for watching over you all today.

I know that you will be worried about both Annie and Tease and that you will probably be in constant contact with the vets at OSU, but please can you also take some time for rest and relaxation - both you and Russ. Over the past few weeks you have both been through and done more than many of us can truely realise - the mere fact that Annie is with us at all is proof of your efforts.

So take a little 'your time' for a few days, sleep, rest and recouperate, you both surely deserve it.

Our prayers will continue for little Annie and I feel sure she will soon be back home, giving her Momma the run around and just being her sweet sassy self.





Anna


----------



## kaykay

Diane your pictures so made me smile. thank you for that.

I kissed him many times! He was late to work but finally made it there. I am such a blessed woman.

You guys are the best. Just wish I knew the words to let you guys know how we feel.

We joked at OSU that they had to put a live cam up. I kept trying to explain to them how many people have been praying for Tease and Annie and had watched Annie be born and they just looked at me like I was crazy.

Out of habit I keep bringing the cam up even though I know she isnt there. Well a few mins ago I see 4 mares in the stall having the time of their lives. Apparently we left the barn open when we left. The ladies had quite the barn party. At this point I have to just laugh. Patches of course was the host of the party.

I am off to bed. My whole body hurts. I know I will finally sleep well knowing Annie and Tease are in such good hands.

I told hubby he is resting all weekend and doing no work.


----------



## Riverrose28

My mother used to say "where there is a will there is a way" so true in this circumstance, wishing you all the best, and get some rest.

On another note, we went to ECMHC Spring Fling horse show this past April, hubby hooked up our goose neck the night before and as we had to leave early, and feed befor the sun came up, I din't check the hitch, just plugged in electric, checked lights and went down the road for a six hour drive. After we arrived and pulled in to camp, I noticed he never locked the hitch! Oh my gosh, thank goodness it didn't come undone, I would have had a heart attack. My grand sons horses were in there and he was with me! Never agian will I leave towing withour checking everything two or three times. Then on the way home I blew a fuse and the running lights wouldn't come on. What a trip!

I'll check back tommorrow on Annie's progress, sending nothing but good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bannerminis

OMG how awfully scary that must have been for you both. So glad that someone was watching over you.

I am so glad to hear that the vets are hopeful that she makes a recovery and looking forward to the updates.

Now you just both need to get some well deserved rest and enjoy a little down time. Enjoy your sleep tonight.


----------



## hobbyhorse23

kaykay said:


> Annie is going to OSU thanks to some donors. I am just stunned and so touched. It is so hard to accept this help and I feel so bad doing it, but they have expressed that they want to give annie her best chance.


Don't feel bad, Kay. Thank YOU for giving us a concrete way to help!



We've all felt so helpless sitting here on the sidelines and finally there is something we can do besides pray.



kaykay said:


> About 5 miles from OSU in downtown Columbus the trailer came off the truck. I have never been so scared in all my life as seeing that trailer fly up and hit the truck. Thank God Russ had a cool head and somehow controlled the truck and trailer and got us pulled off the hwy. Police and OSU vet team came roadside. Assesed Tease and Annie and led us the rest of the way to the hospital. And all of this was during a thunder storm. Guess that was our cherry on top.






:shocked



:shocked



:shocked

::quietly has a heart attack in the corner::

OMG! Kay!! Gah!!






I cannot BELIEVE what you and this filly have gone through. Praying up a storm over here.

Leia


----------



## kaykay

Annie Update!

Vet just called. Her igg was only 319!! wow. No wonder she was going downhill! I will never trust a snap test again. The vet did say it could have been good then and because of her fighting infection she used it all up. But I know when the Head Vet talked to me upon arrival he said he never trusts a snap test. She has had her first plasma transfer and will get more sat and sun. No fever and she is nursing and running in the stall. She said they are all in love with her and were so happy to see her perk up.



> ::quietly has a heart attack in the corner::


I literally thought my heart was going to come out of my chest.


----------



## Performancemini

Diane-your filly is adorable too! With all you have done with watching and writing and encouraging and more here, I think you deserve to pop in a pic.





Kay-I know God says he won't give us more than we can handle; but it just seems he is putting it on plenty strong to you and yours. He must have something special for you somewhere in his tapestry of life here on earth or hereafter! And perhaps he wanted more of us to put more of our prayers and compassion into practice. I pray that he will give you and your husband rest, peace in your hearts, touch tired and aching bodies and minds and heal his little creation, Annie.



With all sincerity-performancemini-aka: Sherilyn


----------



## kaykay

tears again


----------



## rubyviewminis

Oh goodness Kay! I only now read past page 6. My babies need feeding, hubby is in trying to make potato salad, its late, but I HAD to find out how things are to this point. Positive energy and prayers will continue working their magic for all of you. I so appreciate all I have learned this evening from your experience. Thank you. Now I am an addict too! I realize also how lucky I was with my first and only foal last year and what could have happened. Whew!


----------



## Barbie

Kay, please get some sleep tonight. Hopefully Russ will too when he gets home. So glad the angels were watching over you today. You are one special person who has given so much - it's time you are given something back. Annie has united so many people!!!!! One things for sure, we are all hoping you will be giving updates on the little princess for years to come (and we will be expecting them)!!!!!


----------



## kaykay

Im still waiting for the morning call. Tap tap tap LOL. I finally had a real nights sleep and feel like a new woman. I just hope Russ did too. He had to close at work last night and open this morning. He was still so upset when he got home about the trailer coming off. He so blames himself. I keep telling him it was because of his cool head and skill that we all were okay. He said he just kept playing it over and over in his head. At one point while we were waiting for help he was in the trailer trying to calm Tease and apologizing to her over and over. Broke my heart.


----------



## kaykay

I was out getting feed and Annies vet called. She has had a bit of a setback. Her respiration rate is very high again today and she ran a small fever during the night. She is still very bright eyed, playing and nursing. They are going to give her another 24 hours before they xray that lung that showed some pnemonia on sonogram. That way she has had all of her plasma transfusions etc. I doubt now that she will come home on Monday. Sally had warned me when we first started sick foals are like a roller coaster

Tease is doing very well and has really calmed down. They did her vitals for the first few hours yesterday to be sure she was not in shock over the trailer incident. She thankfully is not trying to kill anyone




Always a good thing.

I am hoping Russ and I can go see Tease & Annie tomorrow and take pictures. I wanted to give him tonight to rest as he had so close at work last night and open this morning so I know he is beat.

Knowing Annie she will rally big time!


----------



## minifreishorsefarm

Kay, I dont post here very often but also watched little Annie born an d have been keeping up with her progress. I pray every day for her to recover. I cant even imagine what you and your husband are going through.

She does seem to be a tough little filly.

Marsha


----------



## AnnaC

Thank you for the update Kay - I'm glad to hear that you and Russ are getting some rest, I hope you enjoy a quiet weekend.

It sounds as though your vets are really keeping on top of things with Annie, she is such a little fighter, bless her, and even if she is not too keen on any 'proceedures' she is still in the best place for her long term recovery.

So glad to hear that Tease is ok after her fright (and that she's behaving herself - so far!)

Continued prayers being said for all of you.





Anna


----------



## bannerminis

I am so delighted to hear that little Annie is still fighting. I really hope she keeps going and herself and Tease can come home to you soon. Glad to hear that Tease is well too.

Enjoy your well deserved rest and catch up on that shut eye.


----------



## Hosscrazy

Just letting you know that we are all keeping you in our thoughts and prayers...

Liz N.


----------



## Reble

Have been in my thoughts and prayers.

I am so amazed at how much you have gone through.

Now it is time to relax and let God's hand deal with the rest...


----------



## kaykay

My wonderful neighbor ran me up to OSU to see Tease and Annie!! I have video! I also took pics but they are with my phone which automatically posts them to fB so I have no clue how to get them lol.

Sweet Annie if you watch her nose at the end you can see the high resp rate. OSU is airconditioned and she has her own fan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62K5DO2aWfQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnXUl7I2knc

What OSU equine ICU looks like

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efyYMb76VUM


----------



## kaykay

Shoot it doesnt want to let me post more than 2 vids

Trying again

What OSU equine ICU looks like

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efyYMb76VUM


----------



## Reble

What a wonderful neighbor, you sure have been blessed!

even thou you have had some bad set backs.

I think it is going to turn about now..

She sure is looking spunky. thanks for updating and sharing





What a fantastic place !


----------



## kaykay

Reble I swear I could live at OSU equine center!

There was another septic foal that came in but he does not look very well. My heart sank seeing him. They had to open his left leg and hes all bandaged up and was very lethargic. I prayed so hard for him. I kept thinking that could have been Annie.


----------



## Eagle

She sure is a happy bunny, can you just imagine what she will be like when she feels good! I am adding your super neighbour yo my list of good people to say a prayer for.


----------



## Performancemini

It was like seeing her in person! On the cam it is all a bit "flat" and shadowed bits, etc. So the videos were a real treat. She is so adorable! Even more prayers for a full recovery. What a doll! Thanks Kay for the videos.


----------



## bannerminis

OMG she looks to be full of spunk. And isnt she just so darling and that little face - you just want to kiss it. Tease has turned into an amazing Mommmy she is doing a fantastic job.


----------



## kaykay

On Facebook there is a pic of the sticker on Tease & annies stall. It says "Warning Horse may kick!" and shows a bucking horse LOL. Wish I could post it here

I got to spend a lot of time petting Tease and she seems much better. I was so happy that Annie still comes to me for loving. I was afraid after all the shots etc she would run the other way. Abby filmed it but she accidentally filmed the floor LOL. We had to put on plastic boot/leg coverings to keep her stall sterile


----------



## Barbie

Thanks for the videos and the updates!!! I just love seeing her acting spunky and having that will to live. What a beautiful place!! So glad your neighbor was able to take you today. Everyone is stepping up and that's the way it should be.

Prayers continuing for Annie and also for the other foal that was brought in.


----------



## New mini

I am also glad to see the videos and see how spunk Annie still is. I believe the difference in Annie and the other foal is that you were on top of things from the start. You deserve a lot of the credit for Annie being where she is in her recovery. Will still keep everyone in my prayers.

I have been to OSU intensive care and their other areas. It is an amazing place with a lot of caring people.


----------



## kaykay

> No spider webs, huh?


Abby and I are constantly dewebbing our barns. They drive me nuts! So when we notice a barn without any we are in awe lol


----------



## wingnut

That was so heartwarming to see!!!!! I'll still keeping you all in prayers!!!!


----------



## JennyB

Kay so happy to see pictures of them and Annie looks so spunky..great to see that and good sign that even though she is ill she is still is a happy pony 



 ...all the prayers she gets it's a wonder! I am soo happy for you and for her 











 

Thank you God 



...would love to see more pictures if possible 





 

Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## Helicopter

Little precious.



She certainly is touching a lot of hearts. It's lovely to see her jumping around and feeling good. Hasn't Tease become the super protective mother?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well theres our little rock star...she just keeps getting prettier and prettier. What a nice neighbor you have. I bet little Annie is like the Belle of the Ball at OSU....Good !! she needs all the attention she can get! Thanks so much for making the video for us.

Hugs and Kisses Annie and Tease


----------



## AnnaC

Way to go Annie!

Thank you (and your wonderful neighbour) for the videos - so marvellous to see our precious Annie scampering around her stable.





Both Annie and Tease are looking great - but I did think Tease looked a little cross at not having a bed of hay to graze on, she did so enjoy her 'grazing' while waiting (keeping us waiting) for Annie's birth. LOL!!

Will be adding prayers for that other little foal along side continued ones for Annie.

Hope you and Russ are feeling a bit more rested now Kay.

Anna


----------



## kaykay

Im just waiting for her morning vet call. Yesterday she called around 11 am. Rusty finally has his 2 days off so I am hoping he can get some good rest.

Anna I do think Tease is a little grumpy with her new "diet" I did accidentally get her too fat. Im usually so careful but since I thought she was due so long ago ughh. OSU is keeping pretty strict on her and like all of us who have tried to diet its make for a grumpy woman.


----------



## Barbie

Tease is probably missing being outside too!!!!! She'll be fine! Waiting for our next "Annie" update! Sure praying for a good one.

Barbie


----------



## Hosscrazy

Thank you so much for sharing that video with us!!!!! They both look GREAT!!!!!



You've got a lot of support behind you!!! Keep up the good work





Liz N.


----------



## kaykay

Hi guys

OSU was really late with the update today and Russ and I were in Ashland filming pony classes. I tried to update via phone but I am horrible at it.

Resp rate is still way too high. I was really praying it was down today. She will get another plasma transfusion today and I gave permission for them to xray her lung in the morning. The vet said shes very happy with Annies spirits, nursing etc but not at all happy with the resp rate and filibrin rates. IGG will also be run again in the morning.

I was sure hoping for better news but I am hopeful they will know what to do in the morning after the xray.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Kay, I'm sorry that the news you were hoping to hear wasn't forthcoming. I sure that everyone at OSU will do their very best for little Annie and that, plus Annie's fighting spirit, will prove successful in the end.

Hope all goes well with the x-ray tomorrow. Prayers still coming to you all.

Anna


----------



## kaykay

Thank you so much Anna. I think Russ and I will try to run up tomorrow and see the vet face to face. The vet sounds really optimistic and happy with her progress until we get to the resp rate.


----------



## bannerminis

It must be so frustrating for you both but the fact that she is still in good spirits and nursing has to be the best sign that she will pull through with a little help.

I am still keeping them in my prayers here too and always checking for updates.

Keep strong and hope that the xray goes well tomorrow


----------



## supaspot

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> It's hard to see the cam screen black. I miss you little one!
> 
> .


me too ....

you must be going through heck , I know we are all on an emotional roller coaster so heaven only knows how you are feeling ,

still praying hard for a happy out come

give them both a cuddle for me


----------



## supaspot

any news kaykay ?


----------



## kaykay

They finally called! I got anxious and called and left a message since they have never called this late before. I guess it took a bit to get the xray results back.

Annie's pnemonia is still in her lung. They are trying a different antibiotic to get it. Good news is her filbren (sp) rate was previously way too high and is now normal. Resp rate is still high but will hopefully come down with the new meds. She said Annie is zooming all over the stall and has no idea shes sick. Tease is doing well but sick of the stall. She suspects this new med will kick in and Annie will come home Wed morning barring any fever or relapse. Thankfully they are going to give us oral antibiotics so that she doesnt get sore again from all the shots. What a relief. They will have her new bloodwork back in the morning and I think she said that will show if this is working.

Oh also the vet thinks the lung is where her septicemia started. Unusual but it happens. She may have aspirated when he head was stuck but we will never really know

Yeahhhh Annie!! I am so praying this kicks in and knocks that out.


----------



## Royal Crescent

Wonderful news!! Way to go Annie!





Barb


----------



## wingnut

Continued prayers that this latest news is gonna stick!!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah Fantastic news!! Annie is a fighter for sure. Congradulations Kay. We'll be looking forward to seeing her home on Wednesday.






:HappyBounce


----------



## albahurst

Very happy for this news, Kay! Thank you for your informative updates.


----------



## Eagle

I am so pleased to hear this. Well done Annie.







Kay I get paid on Wednesday so I will send a donation too.

Hugs Renee


----------



## AnnaC

OH WOW!! This is brilliant news!

















Stepping up my prayers that the new meds work their miracle and we shall see Tease and her fighting, kicking, leaping PRECIOUS little Annie, back home where they belong.





Anna


----------



## Helicopter

Wonderful news.

I have tears in my eyes, I'm so happy.


----------



## 3EagleFarm

Glad to hear that Annie is acting active and making some progress! I am praying that the new antibiotics will kick in and that you will have them home again on Wednesday! Please take good care of yourself after all this stress you had!


----------



## JennyB

Great news and I pray they can come home soon 



 Prayers are working as little Annie is showing good and healing signs:wink 

 

Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## bannerminis

Oh thats just fantastic news and I am so relieved for you all. Cant wait to hear that she will be coming home to you on Wednesday. Just wonderful wonderful news.


----------



## kaykay

Still no word from OSU yet. Dr Muese called though and he says until her resp rate comes down he does not want her to leave OSU. He also left a message up there for the vet. He also recommended we make her a stall in the garage so shes away from dirt and dust until the pnemonia is gone. I sure wish OSU would call because Russ has to make arrangements at work to be able to pick her up.


----------



## kaykay

LOL Now OSU just called. She said her rate is still high off and on but she wonders if that is Annies "normal" Hmmm. They took her catheter out and started oral antibiotics last night and she has done fine. She said she can be picked up after lunch time tomorrow and does not need to be in the garage. Im so confused. She did say she was going to call Dr Muese and discuss all of this with him especially when I told her he was not thrilled with Annie leaving with a high resp rate. But it sounds like shes coming home!!! I am so thankful for that! happy dance!


----------



## Just_Rena

Glad Annies doing better



:yeah


----------



## AnnaC

Great news Kay!








I'm sorry that you are getting conflicting messages from the vets - hopefully they can get together with their advice. Will it be safe for Tease and Annie to have short spells outside when they come home, I'm sure Tease would appreciate it - she has been such a good and patient girl recently, bless her.

Keeping my fingers crossed (and still saying prayers of course) for tomorrow.





Anna


----------



## kaykay

The OSU vet said it would be fine for them to go out for short periods of time but Dr Muese said no. Again conflicting info so I am hoping Dr Muese calls me soon. :arg!

I know poor Tease needs some outside time for sure.


----------



## bannerminis

Although confusing thats great news that she is coming home. Fingers crossed it will all go well and I am sure they will be delighted to be back home with you guys


----------



## supaspot

what great news, Im so pleased for you



:yeah





I agree with Diane thgough , Id rather leave her for an extra day just to put my mind at rest , no point in taking any chances


----------



## kaykay

Dr Muese just called and hes not happy. OSU pretty much refused to keep her. Her resp rate is still 100!! Yikes. He is coming both thurs and fri to check her and promised me he will get us thru this. I just dont really understand but I will put my faith back in Dr Muese because he will be keeping such a close eye on her.

Im not gonna lie I am a little scared now for her to come home


----------



## kaykay

I so agree Diane! I am going to bed early tonight. We already sterilized her stall as best as we can. But I have to run out and get more straw in the morning. I hate straw! But that is what the vets want so I will do as I am told.

Im still a bit astonished OSU wouldnt keep her another day. So strange.

Im still trying to fix the computer that runs the cam. Hopefully my techie almost son in law will call and walk me thru it.


----------



## Barbie

Don't quite understand OSU's stand on sending her home!!!! Dr Muese will get you through it. I know you're both excited and worried. One step at a time. I do wonder how it will affect her going from the a/c of OSU to the reality of a barn. Wonder if a misting fan would help or hinder. I'm assuming she is not running any fever at this time.

All I can say, can't wait to see her!!!


----------



## AnnaC

It does seem strange that OSU want Annie to leave against the opinion of Dr Muese? Perhaps you could have a word with them and get them to state exactly why they feel Annie no longer needs their 'help'? Is it possible that they are happy with Annie's progress to date, but feel that Tease is getting agitated and that Annie is picking up on this, which in turn is keeping her breathing rate 'high' (stress?). Probably not the reason, but one never really knows too much about the interaction between a foal and its Momma.

I know you are worried - I would be too - but with Dr Muese behind you and the fact that Tease and Annie will be a lot happier in their home surroundings, it maybe the answer to Annie's continuing recovery.

Prayers and fingers crossed for you all.





Anna


----------



## bannerminis

That is very strange that they are sending her home but fingers crossed she will be happy to be home with Tease and that everything will settle down and finally life can get back to normal for all of you.


----------



## kaykay

I am so excited for them both to come home but worried. But I do have faith in Dr Muese. They said Tease has really settled down so I am happy for that. I know Tease is probably going crazy wanting outside. I cant wait to kiss both their noses. Dr Muese said now she can stay in the barn unless we get that oppressive heat again. Its nice and cool here now so that is a wonderful thing.

Jason couldnt help me with the desktop so I am going to try to get the cam running on the laptop until Jason fixes the other one.


----------



## Barbie

Have a safe trip to Columbus!!!! Know you are so excited this morning. Tease will be so glad to be home - can just see she and Annie the first time they are let outside for play. Be sure and give us the "lights, camera, action" when you get home. There are so many of us who have been waiting for this day!!!! YAY!!!

Barbie


----------



## kaykay

They are home!!! Oh wow I cannot even tell you guys how happy we are. She has really grown! She gained 3kgs there. Resp are down but still a bit high. But they predict a great recovery!! They shaved her sides so she looks a little funny.

The vet and the techs all came to kiss Annie goodbye. I so wish I could have got apic but I was holding Tease. It was so sweet.

How great it is to see them both in their stall again.

*THANK YOU ALL*


----------



## JennyB

Oh Kay this is just wonderful to see Tease and Annie back on-line 












 

I think Annie has grown!!! I am so happy for you and hope you are feeling better about having them home as I know you felt nervous. 

 

This is better than Ice Cream! 





 

 

So many Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## AnnaC

HOORAY!!!!




















BRILLIANT! MARVELLOUS! JUST THE BEST NEWS EVER!!

Now I will give you all a laugh........(please remember my great age as you read this!)

Having followed Tease and Annie through pages and pages of posts, but always unhappy coz the marestare link at the beginning wouldn't work for me, I decided to check out Kay's website and guess what........the cam link on the website DOES work for me!! So after all this wasted time I can at last actually see Tease and Annie!! Better late than never! LOL!!

Welcome home to our two favourite girls - it's wonderful to SEE you back where you belong.





Anna


----------



## JAX

Annie doesnt seem quite as spunky for the evening. Is it because her body is busy fighting the pneumonia?



Maybe moving again? Ahhhh maybe its cause shes growing like a weed!!



Thats my vote!


----------



## rubyviewminis

So good to see them. Awh, baby is sleeping and her markings are remarkable with lots of pizzazz even laying down.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh my gosh...they are spoonig...Tease is using little Annie as a pillow.This has got to be the most tender moment I have ever seen. Tease looks sound asleep and little Annie is still doing her tail aerobics.

Nighty Night and Welcome Home Little Ones!


----------



## kaykay

I saw that too! Way too cute.

Jax she has seemed pretty perky to me?? I know shes sleeping stretched out which is a good sign.


----------



## Barbie

Wonderful to wake up and be able to get my Tease and Annie fix. Annie looks so comfy!!!!! Great start to the day!


----------



## JAX

"Jax she has seemed pretty perky to me??"

Good then I must be missing it... I did finally figure out how to get 6 cameras going on the computer screen at once... maybe I'm watching so many that I'm missing out on the good stuff!!





So happy they are home and doing well!! I have missed those two! And yes Annie has grown while she was off camera


----------



## bannerminis

OMG its so fantastic to see Tease and Annie back home where they should be. Its like they never left.

I am only seeing this now as I have been sick and so has the baby - we both had to go to the doc and both of us have infections so we are both on antibiotics. Still feeling dreadful but a bit better then yesterday.

And seeing this has really lifted my spirits.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Must be cooling off alittle there...Annie is again pretending to be a race horse. She seemed to be pretty tired earlier....maybe just the heat.

Kay, watching her she seems to be getting lighter more of Tease's color where as when she was born she almost looked black and white...am I seeing things? or is it the camera? Her tail still looks black and white its just her body.


----------



## kaykay

Shes black & white but they shaved some of her body for xrays. I got some new video while they were out for a bit.

I am sad to say the fever is back which is what I was so afraid of


----------



## LittleRibbie

Drats!


----------



## bannerminis

Oh no will be keeping everything crossed for you all


----------



## Eagle

I too am praying like crazy for Annie.


----------



## AnnaC

So sorry to hear that the fever has returned - is it possible that this 'up and down' will happen for a little while until Annie recovers completely? What did OSU say about it?

Prayers and healing thoughts still continuing.





Anna


----------



## kaykay

OSU still hasnt called me back and they did say to call if her temp went over 102

Sally and I got to reading the report and it shows they gave her fever meds 2x day every day she was there so of course she didnt run a fever. Iwish I had known that when I was talking to the OSU vet because I kept saying "what if the fever comes back" and she kept saying "she hasnt run a fever since her first day here" Grrr. What they should have done was take her off that, remove the IV and then keep her 24 hours to be sure it didnt all come back. Im just ready to pull my hair out.

Dr Muese wants her back on shots and is coming later today. He is not happy.

Its actually very cool here (jacket weather even) but we do still have a small fan running on her stall


----------



## kaykay

OSU vet finally called and apologized saying the front desk didnt tell her she had an er call.

She said to bring her back. Omg I thought I would scream. I told her over and over not to let her come home too early because she cannot go back.

She wants her to stay on oral antibiotics and dr muese wants her back on shots.

Shes going to call dr muese and then hes coming here and let me know what to do


----------



## 3EagleFarm

OMG!





I just can't believe this! I am so sorry! I whish they would have kept her at the OSU! Now they have to travel again?

I was always told that antibiotic shots are way more agrressive. We usually always give foals shots when needed, also I HATE giving shots to foals...

Keeping you all in my prayers! ((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))


----------



## kaykay

The OSU vet says because the blood culture shows no infection that this has to only be related to the lung and the oral antibiotic is a med specifically for lungs.

And she says maybe Annie just cannot regulate her own temp yet and that is why it spiked and has nothing to do with being sick. But she also says the same thing about her high resp rate. She blames it on her being a "mini" and the issues associated with minis. I swear I will have no hair left by the time this is over


----------



## 3EagleFarm

Is she still acting fine? I saw her yesterday being up and nursing quite well. Wouldn't she be more depressed if the fever would come from being sick?. Maybe the OSU vet is right!?


----------



## supaspot

Grrrrr ....doesnt it just make you want to spit ! and I was so looking forward to hearing that they were both outside nibbling the grass - poor tease must be bored sick and poor annie hasnt had chance to really enjoy life yet


----------



## afoulk

Wow I believe you are being a little harsh on the OSU Veterinary Hosp especially since none of us have actually spoken with them or Dr Meuse and I believe that he would have made the referral to take Annie up to OSU as he does have a facility in which she could have gone tSU has saved many equine and has probably saved Annie also. What a shame to refer to these vets as morons. We make not agree or even like it but whether it be human or animal these facilities think with their brain not their emotion. Good Luck to Annie and those responsible for her care

OSU, Dr Meuse Kay

Arlene


----------



## Eagle

Diane loves this baby like it was hers so I think it is understandable if she flies off in such a difficult situation. We have ALL lost a lot of sleep in the past few months due to these foals and lets face it what can be worse than a tired woman???. (When we aren't tired we are perfect )


----------



## ohmt

Diane, you have invested a lot of time, sleep, and emotion over tease and annie, I believe you deserve to over react every once in a while



that being said, as a pre vet student also looking into med school, no way you can get into either with less than a 3.5 gpa and excellent gre score. All schools I have looked into do not allow you to get your doctorate with less than 3.0 gpa



so no D students practicing medicine, at least not recently-i suppose I do not know how it was in the past.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh dear this is all a bit disapointing, and I'm not sure if I can understand why she was sent home from OSU with virtually new (oral) drugs, one would have thought that they could have kept her another day or two to check on her reaction?

And I know I would have been angry with the OSU vet laying the blame for Annie's temperature on "minis and the issues associated with minis" as if it is a general happening. She/he might not have meant it unkindly, but when you are already tearing your hair out and stressed up to your eyeballs, a little thought and 'bedside manner' before opening your mouth wouldn't go amiss. I had a locum vet up here one day who answered a mobile call from her centre about her next call. She said down the phone "I'm just dealing with a problem with one of these Shetland THINGS"! I wanted to hit her!! Wrong words spoken in the hearing of a worried owner.





Really hoping that someone can get our precious Annie back on track for a full recovery, continuing with the prayers.





Anna


----------



## kaykay

There is no doubt that OSU is a top notch facility and I do believe that her stay there saved her. Like Diane who has been with me since day 1 I am just really frustrated. her vet there really cares about Annie and did feel bad that she relapsed so quickly.

I can absolutely see a newborn or preemie foal having trouble regulating its temp, but I dont think its good to say her resp rate and temp are high because shes a "mini". Annie is almost 2 weeks old now. While there are many issues particular to miniatures I do not believe this is why Annies temp and resp rate are high.

I did let them out on grass for about an hour last night while it was cloudy and cool. They both seemed to love getting out but Tease really wanted to go be with her herd mates and that just isnt possible right now.

Diane you know I adore you! Sometimes we all have to vent at one time or another. I know after last night I needed a good vent!

Im getting ready to retake her temp ughh this time of day is when it usually spikes



> We have ALL lost a lot of sleep in the past few months due to these foals and lets face it what can be worse than a tired woman???. (When we aren't tired we are perfect )Posted Image


So well said Eagle!


----------



## kaykay

Annie & Tease out on grass last night





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF2iqzNlJsY


----------



## Eagle

Thanks, what a joy to see!


----------



## kaykay

It was slightly up (102.4 which is better but they both said anything over 102 (even if its hot out) is a fever


----------



## Reble

Just wondering what about a baby aspirin for her temp.

Is it possible to ask your vet?

Thanks for sharing the video so adorable.


----------



## a mini dream come true

What a little beauty.



I'm so sorry her temp is up.I just really don't understand, but am still praying for Annie. Tease looks like I'm out



and I'm not ready to go back in



. They are both adorable. Praying that everything smooths out for you soon. It's been crazy for you I know. Thank you for making the time to keep everybody updated with everything you and your husband have been going through. Hope he is feeling better now.


----------



## kaykay

Thanks so much Hazel. Hubby is on new meds for his RA and seems to be doing better

I really feel bad for Tease she so wants to be with the herd

Annie is on ketafin for her fever


----------



## frostedpineminis

Not sure what is going on with the little one and i dont think that I have time to read 75 pages lol



but she must be something special, and she sure does look like it on that cute little video!!! Sending healing thoughts your way and hope she overcomes


----------



## kaykay

Did you all get to see the dr doing xrays? That machine is incredible. Instant 3d pics of her lungs. He was afraid there might be a lung abcess but they looked good just a small amt of pnemonia left. Temp still up resp rate way up.

He started a new antibiotic shot tonight that she gets again in 4 days. Its a big one so he said she will probably be very sore for the next week. I will keep giving her oral antibiotics and 1 shot per day.

Surely this will knock this out!


----------



## Watcheye

Thinking of Annie


----------



## iowa

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Happily, I stand corrected. A "C" average it is! Still a....


I think a 3.0 is a B, but I suppose it depends on the grade scale they use. In most schools, 4.0 is an A.


----------



## Eagle

Diane, I think you should confess! You are either Wonder woman or you are smoking wacky backy



Do you ever sleep?????


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo thank you for the video.





In spite of wanting to rejoin the herd and her friends, I'm sure Tease must have appreciated the spell of freedom - she's really turning out to be a star, bless her.





To see Annie out with her Momma you really wouldn't know there was anything wrong with her would you? But the poor little girl must be feeling a bit like a pin cushion! Hope the latest big dose of meds will sort things out for good.





Glad to hear that Russ is feeling a bit better Kay, he has been a brilliant 'back up' to you over this long Tease and Annie saga - you make a great partnership!

Anna


----------



## Eagle

Diane has confessed. She is WONDER WOMAN!!!!! I knew it, I knew it.


----------



## Eagle

6.55am and they look like to book ends sleeping together. So cute!


----------



## Eagle

Annie just had a snack with the milk bar laying down again. too cute for words. Who would have thought that Tease would turn out to be such a patient mum!


----------



## supaspot

ah that video is the best thing lve seen for a long time , made my day !


----------



## WeeOkie

Kay, I have missed your events with Tease and Annie during my own trials with the tornado. I haven't had time to read all 76 pages but do hope that all has turned out well for you and your little ones.

Rita


----------



## kaykay

Rita I know you have your hands full and you have been in my thoughts!

I laugh so hard when I see Annie nursing while Tease is laying down. When she was born I would have never thought that was possible.

Im trying to find someone to help me give meds this morning. Ugh saturdays are hard to find anyone


----------



## kaykay

Cant you just run over Diane? LOL. Dang I called around the neighbors and everyone is still asleep. She does look a little sore this morning from the huge shot last night. Poor Annie. I know if I try to give the liquid meds alone she will spit most of it out. Shes too wiggly to hold and give it at the same time


----------



## Eagle

Kay I have just ordered my private jet to be prepared for take off, I will be there soon so get the coffee on.







Well, a girl can dream


----------



## LittleRibbie

Loved her video..WEEE WEERRRRE FREEEE! Annie is just so adorable. Resting all stretched out now. Just the tail aerobics going on. For Annie, I hope you can find a helper to give meds.....but I bet Annie is hoping you dont!!Her legs are getting longer and longer every day, laying down her legs look as long as Tease!

Have a nice day, Miss Annie!!


----------



## JAX

My guy and both the boys (teens) call my minis "the little anchors". Even when I find someone to feed for me so I can take a trip... I end up cancelling. Cant help it!! I get so worried that somone will miss something and I just dont end up having much fun anyway because I'm worried that maybe someone wont get a gate locked correctly



At least potato chips can be left alone in the bag...

Of course I wouldnt be such a worry wart if I didnt enjoy them so much!


----------



## Eagle

I won't tell you what my boys call my chips



I have been fighting with hubby for over a week bc he wants us to take the kids on holiday abroad but I just don't have anyone I trust to look after my babies. I know I am over protective of them but I wouldn't enjoy the holiday as I would be too worried!

As for watching complete strangers horses on the computer, well i am just wacko





Perhaps we could get Heather to go on TV cos reality tv is all in


----------



## JAX

Ha Ha!!





My guy just said "Maybe shes trying to wean y"all!"




:OKinteresting



:OKinteresting








:BigGrin



:BigGrin








:RollEyes



:RollEyes




:unsure





Oh oh....







hope not.

Hmmm suddenly have the urge for a glass of milk...


----------



## LittleRibbie

Love it!! Annie See Annie Do

Thats the 2nd time I have seen little Annie watch Tease pee then Annie sets herself right up and pees too...love how she holds her tiny little tail so high!! Shes such a little munchkin!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I just saw the same thing...cracked me up!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Something really seems to be aggravating Tease the last 15 min. Lots of back leg air kicks,stretching out back leg lots of teeth/mouth grinding....any ideas? Is she on any meds?


----------



## LittleRibbie

ooopps, I must have overreacted....maybe she just had a little cramp. Back to standing over and protecting Annie


----------



## AnnaC

A lovely peaceful picture on the cam right now - Momma Tease standing protectively over her little daughter.





Anna


----------



## kaykay

Im so sorry! I didnt mean to leave you hanging. I had some unexpected company drop by and then Sally put together a dinner for all of us horsewomen at a local restaurant. We all have had a stressful June so she decided we should all get out and meet each other. We had a blast! I left Russ and Kyle in charge of the horses



It was just so nice to get out for a bit. We had dinner then sat on Sallys front porch eating frozen custard and chatting away. Stayed up way past my bedtime lol.

Annie is still running a small fever even on ketafin. Ughh. Temp is running about 102.4. Anything over 102 is a fever. The OSU vet called again and is just baffled. Resp rate is still too high.

Getitia emailed me about some meds they gave her colt awhile back so I talked it over with Sally and shes going to chat it over with Dr Muese.

At this point Annie had kinda got them all stumped

Im really hoping to get them out for a bit today but these constant storms are making it really hard. They still cannot be out with the herd and they cannot be on dirt. I feel so bad for Tease


----------



## kaykay

When he did the lung xray friday night he said her lungs actually look good. Just a tiny spot of pnemonia left so that is why they are all baffled. Its not enough to account for her breathing like this.

It was a horse ladies only dinner! So much fun!! I finally got to meet some of the other horse women that live around here.

I thnk we are going to run out and try to let them out a bit before the storm hits. Bad thing is its so hard to get Tease to come back in. We have to leave a lead rope on her. I so feel for Tease as I know this sucks for her


----------



## kaykay

Oh also just a warning. Cam will be down a few hrs today while Jason tries to fix my desktop computer. I so hope he can fix it!


----------



## kaykay

Well we got them out for about an hour but now the dang storm is hitting so they had to go back in. I should have taken the flip cam Annie really had so much fun today. Much more then the first time we put them out there. She was running and bucking everywhere even without Tease. Made Russ and I so happy watching her.

Rustys new meds were working really well but now his ankle is huge and the bones in his feet are hurting again. Will have to call his dr again tomorrow. Kinda like Annie they work and then they dont

Annies temp was 102.4 again. Really wish we could get under 102.

I may have to auction off one hubby and one annie lol free to whoever will take them (just kidding--well maybe not)

Im getting ready to cook up a storm and all the kids are coming over.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I wasnt sure if they would be in their stall today,yup, there they are!Glad to hear Annie was able to use her racing legs yesterday...How was Tease when it was time to come in?

Did Annie whinny a Happy Fathers Day to Tigers Buck In Black? He should be 1 proud PaPa!!

Happy Fathers Day to Russ too and I hope Kay, you are enjoying a little family time!!


----------



## bannerminis

Glad to hear little Annie had fun out and about and really hope her temp comes down soon.


----------



## kaykay

Thank you Diane! I think so many didnt understand that is her temp with fever meds.

I am so happy that tonight she finally had a normal temp and her resp rate is way down. Still not normal but way down for her. It was about 65.

Im still guarded but if her temp and resp rate are still down tomorrow I will be jumping up and down! I wonder if that new shot he gave her Friday night is kicking in??

Please please please let this be it.

Couldnt fix the computer here so had to send it home with Jason ughhh


----------



## Performancemini

Just got back this evening from the Area IV show. I just had to stay up and catch up on Annie!




(and of course, my husband thinks I'm wacko!



But he has to work tomorrow and, WaHoo! I get the day off!



) The video was so cute. I hope and pray that things keep going better for Annie and you, Kay and Russ. This sure has turned out to be a special foal in more ways than one.


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! So pleased to read that Annie's temperature and respiration rates have fallen!








As you say Kay, maybe the special shot is working at last! Let us pray that they stay down from now on and then reduce to normal and never move again!

I did realise the 'danger' that Annie was in Kay, knowing that any reduction in her temperature was a 'medicated' one, which is why my prayers have been freely flowing across to you on a daily and nightly basis.

I have 'renamed' Annie - I call her Annie Puzzle, as she is just like a jigsaw, so many little sections to slowly get into their correct places. Some are already there, but the final few are causing much thought and some difficulty. Hopefully soon the final ones will fall into place and as that last piece is added, Annie Puzzle will triumph and move forward into her future healthy life.





Anna


----------



## mrsj

Sending you all the best for them xxx


----------



## kaykay

NO fever again this morning!!! Resp rate even lower than last night. I am so dang happy. She and Tease are out playing until it rains again


----------



## Eagle

amd finally for my friends lets drink a toast to Annie's improvements





Cyber hugs Kay((((((((((((((((((((((( ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## kaykay

Thank you guys so much for traveling this long road with us.

For anyones info she got an excede shot friday night and gets another tonight. I have never heard of this but its a two shot course that gives the horse the same amt of meds as doing daily shots for 10 days. It is for respitory infections etc. I really believe this is what is turning her around


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures




----------



## Eagle

kaykay said:


> Thank you guys so much for traveling this long road with us.



No. May I thank you for letting us into your barn and being so patient with all our questions, not only do we feel like part of your family we have also learnt so much which is always a wonderful thing. Many people would have switched off and gone private so your open cam and open heart are to be inspired.

Thanks Kay


----------



## Equuisize

I am caught up on Ms Annie's adventures and misadventures.

When I have a mare in foal I tend not to read foal threads

as it keeps my heart in my throat.

I am delighted to read of Annie's progress and am sick at heart

that you, Russ, Tease and the blessed little Annie have had

such rough rough weeks.

She is a jewel forever to be treasured.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh yes - a HUGE THANK YOU to you Kay, as the others have said. It has been an honour to share in this long journey with you, Tease and Annie and we have learnt so much along the way.

Great news about Annie today, let hope and pray that at the end of this course of special meds, her temperature is DOWN and stays DOWN!

Still keeping the prayers and healing thoughts coming.





Anna


----------



## a mini dream come true

Eagle said:


> No. May I thank you for letting us into your barn and being so patient with all our questions, not only do we feel like part of your family we have also learnt so much which is always a wonderful thing. Many people would have switched off and gone private so your open cam and open heart are to be inspired.
> 
> Thanks Kay



Another AMEN to that!!! Thank you Kay for allowing us to learn thru your experience. Bless you and all yours


----------



## bannerminis

Such wonderful wonderful news - its the news we have all been waiting for. I really hope she keeps going this way and you can finally look to the future for little Annie.

I am just so delighted for you and what a little fighter Annie has turned out to be and all your hard work and sleep deprivation has finally paid off.


----------



## Performancemini

:OKinteresting:yeahHip Hip Hooray! Gonna' keep on prayin' for more of the best!


----------



## Performancemini

Why does this do this (above reply) to my Emoticons? I didn't write Ok and interesting! I clicked on the faces! Crazy computers!


----------



## kaykay

Well here we go again. Fever is back 103 resp rate very high again.

I was watching her out the window and could tell the fever was back just by how she acts so we ran out and put them back in.

I was so hoping we were turning a corner


----------



## JAX

Well I am just going to hope that she was feeling so good that she just overdid it a little bit. Happens with us as well. Try to do too much when we are just starting to feel better and then we take a step back. We just need to hope for the two steps forward again soon! We are all still sending our best!!!!


----------



## Performancemini

Diane: Hope your injury is not too serious and you recover soon.


----------



## Royal Crescent

Wow, this has really been an up and down road. Didn't you say at one point that that thought there might be an abscess there? Maybe I am remembering wrong, or have my post mixed up. If she had one, can be tricky and take a longer course of antibiotics to get it all, and it can intermittently release bacteria into the blood-stream( in people at least). I hope this is just a bump in the road and she is better.

Barb


----------



## LittleRibbie

Boy, What a roller coaster! Maybe someone else can see better, but does it look like Annie is breathing real heavy tonight. Shes flat out resting but her little belly seems to be really breathing hard. Tease looks happy w/the breeze on her face. I'll keep watching her as it just may be camera.


----------



## kaykay

Diane I am so sorry you got hurt.

The doc was afraid there might be lung abcesses but they looked really good on xray.

Sally is bringing the shot today

I just should not have got my hopes up that yesterday was the end of the fever. That was the first time I had seen her go almost 24 hrs without a fever and no fever med so I was just way too hopeful. And it was the lowest I had ever seen her resp rate.

Added:

Temp normal again this morning!

Big storm hitting right now so we may lose power


----------



## bannerminis

What a roller coaster ride you guys have been on. But I do think its still looking very positive and when I was looking at her on cam this morning (both laid down) all that jumped out at me is how much bigger she has gotten and how strong she looks. And like Diane said one step back probably isnt too serious as she is still looking better and starting to go longer without the fever.

Diane I hope you are ok and will be better soon.


----------



## Eagle

It is only normal for us all to get so excited when she looks to be improving, how can you not just adore her and want the best for her. We just have to keep our feet on the ground and remind ourselves that these things take time. She will get there and Tease has all her life left to go out with her buddies so a few more days in is no big deal.

Come on now Girls ------ group hug -------


----------



## kaykay

Karina it is a roller coaster ride that I dont wish on anybody! Sally kept warning me and she was sure right.

Temp was just slightly high tonight and its really hot and humid. Another storm is here right now and we keep losing satellite and internet. T

Someone pls make it stop raining!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Gosh, I cant seem to get any of my favorite girls cameras to come on tonight.

Sorry the rain has been reaking havoc on you all but I too would sure love alittle down here. Kay, I cant remember if you mentioned it or not. Are you expecting any other babies this year?

Well I continue to think positive and I know that little Annie will keep on taking baby steps toward the recovery finish line...its not a race...and I dont mind if she has a couple little stumbles...she'll get there! good Night Sweet Ones


----------



## LittleRibbie

Must be the storms..cant get it up here either


----------



## Eagle

4.55am and it still isn't coming up




I am sending prayers for our favourite girls


----------



## AnnaC

Have been having trouble logging into LB - drove me crazy not being able to hear what was happening for 24 hours!!





Marestare still not working, will keep checking - has anyone got an update from Kay, really hoping things are ok.





Extra prayers being said.

Anna

Have been having trouble logging into LB - drove me crazy not being able to hear what was happening for 24 hours!!





Marestare still not working, will keep checking - has anyone got an update from Kay, really hoping things are ok.





Extra prayers being said.

Anna


----------



## Barbie

Kay posted this on FB 9 hours ago.

"Thank you so much! She had no fever this morning and tiny fever tonight but its really humid and another storm is here. This rain is making me crazy!"

Anna, hope this makes you feel a little better! Hoping for a good report this morning.

Barbie


----------



## kaykay

Anna sorry to worry you! Dang storms just wont quit and we have more today.

I have to run to sallys and get her last shot this morning.

Her temp last night was just a tiny bit elevated but the doc said with the high heat and humidity last night not surprising.

Cam is up now but I dont know how long with the storms moving in


----------



## Eagle

another night has past and our princess is hanging in there



each tiny step is so encouraging.

Group hug (((((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## bannerminis

Thats wonderful news - she is still creeping forward for the better. Still have everything crossed for her.


----------



## kaykay

That dang shot stressed me out so bad. The Excede is very thick so its a huge needle. I am praying so hard thats her last shot for many months.

No fever!!! Resp rate was way lower. Such a great thing!

She was sure kicking Russ after that shot lol.

Had to hurry and bring them in as the storm is very close


----------



## kaykay

I sure wish I could send you the rain because we do not need anymore!! Supposed to rain every day this week.

Russ is pretty sore. I just dont think his new meds are working. Dr wants to give them a full 30 days before they switch him.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh poor Russ - saying prayers and sending ((((HUGS)))). Dealing with that little monkey Miss Annie Puzzle wont help him, but we do appreciate all that he has done for our precious little girl and for Tease.





Kay please dont worry about me (how kind of you!) you have more than enough to worry about! It was just that I couldn't get logged in and then the cam was down, which caused a few panic moments LOL!! Just checked the cam a short while ago and they were both grazing happily, side by side.

Hoping and praying that these special 'big dose' injections do the trick for Annie Puzzle.





Anna


----------



## albahurst

kaykay said:


> That dang shot stressed me out so bad. The Excede is very thick so its a huge needle. I am praying so hard thats her last shot for many months.
> 
> No fever!!! Resp rate was way lower. Such a great thing!
> 
> She was sure kicking Russ after that shot lol.
> 
> Had to hurry and bring them in as the storm is very close


I was sure hoping you were using Excede. We sometimes put it just under the skin instead of the muscle - depends on the situation. Since it is long acting - it is nice to only have to give two shots 4 days apart. I keep Excede in my medical kit and it travels with us to shows. Great stuff!

Glad to hear your filly is getting better.


----------



## kaykay

I think Annie got a little worn out going out two times today but she was having a blast out there!! Temp was just slightly high but its very humid. This is the longest she has ever gone without spiking so I am praying hard this will be the end of it and she will get to be a normal horse soon. Poor tease so wants back in with the herd.

It still amazes me what a great mother has Tease has turned out to be.

I did a total barn cleaning today and I am wore out lol. That heat just takes it out of you.

Annie so loves that fan. She waits right in front for me to put it back and turn it on. Its so cute!


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all. When I checked a while ago, our two special girls were having a snooze together - looked so sweet lying side by side!

Now Tease is under the fan, mane blowing and looking contented. Little Annie seems to be licking/chewing at one of the walls, naughty girl!

Hope the weather eases off for you today Kay and that you get some of that cooling rain - I would send you some of ours if it were possible coz we have loads to spare right now.





Anna


----------



## Eagle

Both girls are resting at 4.20 am


----------



## LittleRibbie

I love peeking in and seeing no girls b/c that means they are feeling good and out for a little romp....but on the other hand...i want to see them!!hopefully Annie can find a happy medium today and not over do it!

Will check in on ya later ladies!!


----------



## Eagle

3 cheers for play time




Hip Hip Hurrayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## kaykay

oh gosh I should have posted that we had an out of town meeting this morning. I just got home and found tease and annie stuck in the middle of the barn. Tease is thristy but she could have gone back in the stall to get a drink. so odd. Ughhh why do things always go wrong when I leave.


----------



## kaykay

LOL you are right diane. They seem fine. I have no idea how long they were in the middle. Im a bit anxious about taking her temp tonight. Please let it be normal as her course of meds is over. Hoping I can find a helper tonight.

Just seems like its always something.

Im so sick of rain and humidity!


----------



## Eagle

Don't worry Kay, Heidi is going to pick us all up with her private jet and take us off to the Maldives for a girly horse-free holiday.



Well, we can dream right?

I bet your girls enjoyed the adventure, we all know how minis just love to escape



I quick wizz round the barn is fine as long as the boys are far away





hugs renee


----------



## albahurst

kaykay said:


> LOL you are right diane. They seem fine. I have no idea how long they were in the middle. Im a bit anxious about taking her temp tonight. Please let it be normal as her course of meds is over. Hoping I can find a helper tonight.
> 
> Just seems like its always something.
> 
> Im so sick of rain and humidity!


The medication is still in her system working, even though you have stopped the shots.


----------



## AnnaC

Well they are both happily grazing now - none the worse for their little adventure (bet Tease thought it would be a good idea to cause a little 'distuption' LOL!!)

I dont know if it's me or the cam, but Annie seems to be growing by the day and looking stronger and stronger, even comparing her to a week ago. This must be a good sign surely, epecially after all she's been through and allowing for the fact that she is still fighting the infection. She certainly is an amazing little girl and an enormous credit to you Kay. Without all your dedication it could have been a completely different story.

Keep fighting, little Annie, we are all with you every step of the way.





Anna


----------



## kaykay

I dont know! Ughh cant find anyone to help tonight and hubby is working late. Guess I will have to wait till morning. Her resp rate seemed a little high but not like before, so I am praying that means the temp is good. Even tried the neighbor and shes not home. I hate to try and take it alone as it would be too easy to tear something if I try to take it alone.

Shes been on oral doxie pills 2x per day while on the excede shots and those stopped today. I know its all in her system but I think I am a nervous mom lol.

I really hope we can get them out in them morning as Tease has had enough


----------



## Eagle

3.40 am and they look like 2 book ends.


----------



## kaykay

Annie is still fever free!!! Wohooo. I was holding my breath taking it. This is the longest she has ever gone without a fever since she was born

Still raining and storming. I really want to get them out


----------



## kaykay

Yep her resp rate is way down. Still not quite normal but down. Im going to ask Sally where we go from here. How long before they can finally go out in the herd etc. Poor Tease may lose her mind if she doesnt get back with the herd.

This rain and flooding though is not going to help. I am betting with the flooding here she wont want Annie out much. Dang it.


----------



## kaykay

No more shots! She is done. Sally just called and said no more meds for now but to just keep monitoring her temp and resp rate. And as I predicted she cant be out too much yet due to flooding. Grrr.


----------



## bannerminis

I second that you have done a wonderful job with them. It so wonderful to hear that Little Annie is doing so well (although not so little now as I cant believe how much she has grown).

It wont be long now before they are back in the herd and it will be like (for them) nothing ever happened.

I cant wait for the day to arrive that they both get to rejoin the herd and we get lots of pics of them frolicking outside. Although I think we will all miss them not being on cam - but then next yr isnt too far off


----------



## wwminis

_Kay, that's the best news I've heard in days! _



_ :yeah _





_Great job!_

_Bill_


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Wonderful news Kay. I'm so happy for Annie, Tease and all of you!


----------



## AnnaC

WAY HAY! WOO HOO! GO ANNIE GO!!











What brilliant news Kay! After all your love, care and dedication it looks as though the battle may be won. Many congratulations!

We will now be saying prayers that our little Annie holds her own from now on, and can, when the weather is suitable, go and find new little friends amongst the horsey herd outside.

I would like to add a big hug for Tease.





After all her 'performance' after Annie's birth, she has turned up trumps and given Annie the love and support that has helped her through her ordeal. Well done Tease, not long now and you will be able to have your own normal life back.





How is Russ doing Kay - he's another one who deserves our thanks for his help throughout this long saga.








Still keeping my fingers crossed and saying prayers for our special little girl.

Anna


----------



## RockRiverTiff

It's been great seeing the last few positive updates. Good work Kay!


----------



## Eagle

What a wonderful job you and Tease have done kay. Each day you are a little closer to a perfect ending. Hugs renee


----------



## Helicopter

Thank heavens that at last things are looking positive.

Thank you Kay for saving our Annie.


----------



## kaykay

I could not have ever made it this far without you guys. You all have no idea how much your posts, emails and calls meant to us during this. Im not gonna kid you there were days that first 10 days that I was so emotionally and physically tired that I wasnt sure I could keep going. And then I would read everyones posts and emails and get my mojo back and move forward again. And of course looking into Annies eyes and seeing that adorable face kept us going too.

Rusty has now come down with that horrible flu I had. I just hate it for him! Im scared to death it will get his RA flaring but so far it has not. He has to work 1 more day and then will have his 2 days off. I am very blessed to be married to him and June 29th will be 26 years! Wow cant imagine how hes put up with me this long LOL. Poor guy

Cam will be down for awhile tonight as I have a ton of work to catch up on and the cam slows my computer down. Just dont want anyone thinking anything is wrong.

I will also get a new video of Annie this weekend. She is hilarious out in the pasture now that she feels good and is getting bigger


----------



## Performancemini

HAPPY HAPPY ANNIEVERSARY in advance!!!




Here is hoping you both have many many more!



and may Russ get well quickly with no problems.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> 3:19 AM -- Both girls up and away and eating -- Tease eating hay, and Annie eating poo!
> 
> Both seem fine. Annie's done her little stall antics, running across the stall, etc. Looks like she's feeling good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Who needs a guardian angel when you've got guardian Diane around??? The best updates ever! If I wasn't on my phone I'd put a bunch of those clapping hand smileys!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hope the girls are just outside in the pasture

Cam is saying Stream Not Found

Anyway, Good Morning Girls Hope You Slept Well!!


----------



## kaykay

Good Morning!

Cam will be down today while I work



until I get the desktop back the cam really slows this computer down.

Annie and Tease are great this morning! Hoping to get them out again between rain storms.

Is the rain ever going to stop?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Boy Kay, you must have a lot of work to catch up on with your computer. You poor thing,

Will check back on the girls later.

you do understand Auntie Diane is not going to be happy 'bout this!!

......can you say Annie withdrawls..


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> .


----------



## LittleRibbie

Dont get between a Mamma Bear and her Cub!!

Take deep Breaths Diane and breath ....in....out...in...out

Close your eyes and breath....

Would you like a paper bag?

" Come on Kay...we could use a little help over here"




oh, you who, you who...dont you need to stop working now, you must be exhausted, you should lay down Kay, come Kay...sleepy, no more work-e!! Please E!! Kay are you getting sleepy yet!!Are ya? Are ya? let me fluff up these pillows

O.K. Diane..Manure Godess has spoken to Kay for ya...Cam should be back up shortly...can you hold on a little longer?


----------



## kaykay

Im so sorry! I thought it was live and it wasnt! They went back in around 9 pm and since I can see it on my desktop I thought it was live again.

I wrote my fingers to the bone today lol. Trying to make up all that lost time. Plus it is a bonus weekend. My brain is now mush. I have people coming over tomorrow for a cook out so was trying to write as much as I could today.

Annie was really whooping it up out there tonight. Russ and I just stand there watching her and can hardly get back to cleaning stalls. I think we are just so amazed that shes out running and bucking that we cant stop looking lol And shes so darn cute!

Tease is just so fat! My neighbor was giving me grief about Tease still looking pg LOL. I know though once she can get out more it will melt off. But I have to admit she does still look preggers.

Everyones posts give me so many laughs and smiles. Russ was like "what are you reading?"


----------



## LittleRibbie

What I tell ya Mamma Bear!! I did it. I did it!!

Now I'm a godess!!

Thank you Kay, Hi Russ





Glad to hear Annie and Tease were partying all day






and enjoying themselves!!

Feelin' better now Diane....phew!! That was a close one!!


----------



## kaykay

Well thats strange its working on mine? Let me check again

ok working! sorry about the web ughh. We are running that fan so long it really makes a ton of dust webs


----------



## AnnaC

Aww they look so cute - Annie asleep and Tease standing guard. So glad Annie enjoyed her outing yesterday (I too worried a bit with the cam being down), watching her scampering about must have been brilliant Kay - any chance of another quick video?

Anna


----------



## kaykay

NO temp as of yesterday which makes me such a happy woman! ughh its supposed to rain all day today and i have people coming for a cook out. PLS STOP THE RAIN.


----------



## bannerminis

More wonderful news. Lets hope she keeps going that way.

I hope you get a bit of sunshine for your cook out


----------



## Performancemini

You know; I have been thinking-if Kay gets to showing Annie when she is older-any judge that doesn't put her on top will probably get blacklisted by the bunch on here!






:GoGetUm:torch


----------



## kaykay

> You know; I have been thinking-if Kay gets to showing Annie when she is older-any judge that doesn't put her on top will probably get blacklisted by the bunch on here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :GoGetUm:torch


Okay these posts need a warning because I almost spit ice tea all over the computer laughing so hard

lmao


----------



## AnnaC

Why did you have to mention TEA? Suddenly I've just GOT to have a cup! Off to put the kettle on - should have made one BEFORE I got settled at the computer to do a 'catch up'





Anna


----------



## Eagle

Ok i am back and boy did I miss these clowns! I am so pleased that Annie is doing well. Well done Kay


----------



## LittleRibbie

I missed Annie yesterday and now look!! that Kay has decided to do a little writing today...sure hope she doesnt make this a permanant thing...all this work Kay is doing sure is interferring w/my pleasure. Well Miss Annie, I'll check back later when your Mom isnt so busy working....I bet she's writing about her favorite 2011 filly


----------



## kaykay

This just hasnt been my week. Finally got my desktop computer back and fixed but he deleted all of my cam programs, adobe reader etc. I have no idea why he did that! Im so thankful he fixed it but now I am tearing my hair out trying to find my programs and redownload what he got rid of. I had already unhooked the cam from the laptop before I realized what he did.

Annie is doing great and was out all morning playing. We have to put her back in during the heat of the day and today is very hot and muggy.

I hope to have the cam running again soon but cant promise anything since I have no idea where all my stuff went LOL> I love Jason for fixing it but why did he move all my stuff!! Im such a creature of habit.


----------



## bannerminis

Thats great news that Annie is doing well.

What a pain about your computer though - I am a creature of habit too so dont like anyone messing with my programmes


----------



## AnnaC

Oooo that must be so frustrating Kay - one thing fixed, only to find the important ones messed up!

So glad to hear that Annie continues to make progress - brilliant news! I did wonder what had happened to the cam, cant wait for you to get it sorted, really missed watching Annie Antics!






How's Russ doing?

Anna


----------



## AnnaC

Hooray! Annie and Tease are back!! Great to see them again, well done Kay for getting the problems sorted.








Little Annie was just enjoying a munch on Momma's droppings and then she went over to Tease to give her a manure flavoured kiss. LOL!!

How are her temperature and respiration levels now Kay, is she holding her levels ok?

Anna


----------



## hobbyhorse23

People comment over and over about Annie eating poo- is it normal for her to do that so much? I hear about foals choking on manure and Lord knows that's the last thing she needs!





Leia


----------



## AnnaC

Leia, foals eating poo is the natural way for them to get the correct 'flora' into their digestive systems, and the benefits far outweigh the possibility of choking - they do often cough a bit, but rarely go for a full choke. Those born in fields or in the wild would be doing this several times in their first few weeks of life, but here in our mostly 'artificial' horse world, we do try to keep an eye on them and restrict them a little if we can.

Anna


----------



## kaykay

They left me quite the stall cleaning this morning lol.

Yep foals have to eat poo



Its gross to watch for sure.

Annies temp has been normal every day! I still get nervous when I take it. Her resps are so much better but still high sometimes especially on really hot muggy days.

Rusty got that same flu I had (cant believe there was so much time between when I had it and he got it) and now is going into an RA flare. I so hate it for him. Today is our 26th anniversary and hes too sick to celebrate. I hate it for him!

Cam will be off during the day as they will be out for awhile and I will be working


----------



## Barbie

Started my day off right today as when I brought up your cam, there was little Annie (not so little any more) running and bucking in the stall. YAY!!!!

Wish your weather would cool off some so they could be out more!!

Barbie


----------



## bannerminis

Buck eats bits of poo - not all the time but I always know when he has had a bit as he a lovely chocolate puss


----------



## LittleRibbie

OOOOPPSSS Poops! cant get over how big Annie is getting!!


----------



## REO

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY KAY & RUSTY!

I'm sorry he's too sick now to enjoy the "day".


----------



## Helicopter

They are playing bookends again. Such beautiful girls.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Kay I'm so very sorry to hear that Rusty has the dreaded flu - exactly what he doesn't need to 'mix' with the RA. I know I'm old, but I am still at half my mormal energy rate weeks after 'recovering' from the dreaded lurgy (before Annie was born) and it is so frustrating!

Please make him rest up, it won't do him any good to struggle on while suffering from this. Sending him hugs and saying prayers for a fast recovery.

Happy Anniversary for yesterday by the way.





Anna


----------



## bannerminis

Oh a belated Happy Anniversary to you both and I hope that Rusty feels better soon.


----------



## kaykay

Thank you all so much for your anniversary wishes! Poor Rusty he was really bad last night when he got off work so I had my hands full. This RA is horrible stuff.

No we wont show Annie while shes so young



I dont think it would be good to have her out near strange horses at shows after being so sick. Hopefully next year for Annie!

The Ohio State Fair show is just a few mins from our farm so I hate to pass one up so close. I have to have the entry in today so I am trying hard to decide. We were thinking of taking Shammy and maybe Feature


----------



## New mini

Kay,

Being new to this but in NE Ohio. Where and when is the Ohio State Fair? Would love to come and see everyone.


----------



## kaykay

You should go! Its so much fun and you will see a lot of minis and shetlands. Its from July 19-23 at the ohio fairgrounds in columbus

Heres the link just open the amhr and/or shetland class list and you can see what days they are showing

OSF show


----------



## Eagle

Well said Diane. Annie thank you for being Annie


----------



## AnnaC

I'll second that too Diane - just logged in to find Tina's sad news, such a tragedy.

Little Annie certainly has the power to lift the spirits, bless her.





Anna


----------



## LittleRibbie

Well, Well maybe Annie is no longer on cam? Just stopped in to say Happy 4th to Kay, Russ, Annie and Tease!! Just wanted you guys to know that Annie is still in our thoughts and we hope she's continuing her improvement!


----------



## AnnaC

Yes the cam hasn't been up for several days - I thought that Kay might be busy with her writing. But I do hope Annie is ok and progressing as a normal foal - maybe she and Tease are now out with the herd?

I hope Rusty is beginning to improve from his bout of the nasty flu, and that life can start getting back to normal for all of them.

Happy 4th for Kay, Russ and the girls.





Anna


----------



## Helicopter

Getting a bit worried about our girl. Where is she? Does anyone know?


----------



## kaykay

She is doing great! Heres a new video of her

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=526mCQk3R_g

I wasnt sure if I should bring her post back up. I keep thinking people might be sick of hearing about her.

I think I am finally able to relax a bit about her as my heart doesnt pound now every time I take her temp or go to see her. She is so sweet and loving now that we dont poke her constantly. She just loves being petted and spoiled now.

Sorry about the cam. Ever since I got my desktop back its been a nightmare. But Jason (the one who fixed it) is out of town so I cannot get any help with it. The cam software quit running again even though I deleted and reinstalled.

Rusty is very very sick so I kinda have my hands full with him right now. Hes in a really bad flare so hoping to get him to the dr first thing tomorrow. I feel so bad for him being so sick on a holiday weekend.


----------



## kaykay

> I am so sorry for Russ. Lifting many prayers for his recovery. He's on a 24/7 prayer chain receiving constant prayers since I've seen this post. We will pray him through this -- he is a special man and very important to all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ray
> 
> 
> 
> ray


Thank you so much! I am really worried about him tonight. Havent seen him this bad in many months. I was hoping with the new meds these really bad flares were a thing of the past. Hes having trouble with his lungs and his hands, ankles and wrists are hugely swollen. Hes running a really high fever. He only gets this bad with the worst of the flares.


----------



## MBhorses

kaykay said:


> Thank you so much! I am really worried about him tonight. Havent seen him this bad in many months. I was hoping with the new meds these really bad flares were a thing of the past. Hes having trouble with his lungs and his hands, ankles and wrists are hugely swollen. Hes running a really high fever. He only gets this bad with the worst of the flares.



I love you foal she is a doll I just was reading about her what happen?

I am glad she is better. she is priceless


----------



## JAX

Sick of hearing about Tease and Annie????? Ha Ha NO WAY!! Just watching that video made my day and gave me a big huge grin!!








They look wonderful!


----------



## JennyB

Kay so glad Annie is doing well..she is a delight 





 

Sure will say prayers for Rusty in hopes he feels better really soon 





 

HUGS to you Both!

Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## Helicopter

Never get tired of seeing Annie.



It is so nice to see her playing on that green stuff.

I hope Rusty feels better soon. So sorry for what he is going through. He sounds like a good man.

You got well, Annie got well and now it is Rusty's turn to get well again. Your family certainly has been through the wars in the last couple of months. Best wishes to you both or should I say all as Annie and her lovely mum must be included in those wishes.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh thank you for the update Kay - we will NEVER get tired of seeing Annie and Tease (you do realise that you will have to keep these updates coming for the rest of her life dont you - perhaps a new 'Annie and Tease - the follow up' topic?) It is so difficult - looking at that video - to realise what this little girl has been through since she was born, she looks amazing!





I'm so sorry to hear that Russ is suffering such a bad episode, it is simply not fair that he should be hit so hard after all his efforts to help Annie and Tease - he is our hero. Really hoping that he will improve and feel a lot better very soon. Prayers continuing here for him.





Anna


----------



## bannerminis

She looks amazing and so strong and full of life - its heartwarming to see and we will never get sick of hearing about Tease and Annie.

So sorry to hear about Rusty. I really hope he feels better soon and that the doc can get him back on top again.


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo yes please Kay, we would love an update, both of Annie and Tease, plus of course Russ - do hope he's feeling a lot better now.


----------



## cassie

We would definatly love an update Kay if you wouldn't mind? I bet she is the mOst gorgeous thing on four legs!!!


----------



## kaykay

Now you all just made my day seeing this thread!! Little miss annie is doing so great and growing like a weed! And she just loves people! We were so scared she wouldnt after all shes been through. But she so loves to be petted and brushed and follows us (especially russ) everywhere. Just this morning he was threatening to bring her in the house to watch tv with him again LOL.

Her new name is "time sucker" as every time Rusty disappears for long periods, we know hes out playing with Annie. This morning Russ fed for me as I had to get a bunch of writing done. My son says "where the heck is dad? Is he with the time sucker?" LOL.

She is so good for him as it forces him to keep moving. Hes been pretty bad the last month but got steriods again so better the last few days.

Here is a really short video of her I did a couple days ago. This is when they FINALLY got to go in the herd. Tease is so dang happy to be back with her friends. Due to the extreme heat we are having we put Annie and Tease out all night and then in all day with a fan.

Please excuse the half clip job. My blade went dead. I am hoping to get done clipping her and do a Annie photo shoot with my neighbor sally.

I cannot get over the neck on this girl!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4j1f6MAPNA


----------



## bannerminis

OMG she is just so gorgeous and so glad that she is well and Tease is happy to be back with the herd.

So wonderful to see her now after all she went through.

I love her new name Time Sucker - I think we could give it to Peanut and Suzie too as we are total suckers waiting for them to foal lol

Glad that Russ is starting to feel a little better. I hope you are both rested now as you both put down a couple of hard months.

Looking forward to her seeing the pics from the photo shoot


----------



## Eagle

Thank you so much for the update, we all miss them so much. It seems like she is growing up so fast now, it is hard to remember when she was small and fragile. I am glad that Rusty is feeling better and pray that your cloud has moved on for good.


----------



## cassie

thanks for the update Kay!! she is stunning, love that head and neck LOL

please keep us updated on how she goes, we really love this little girl and are very glad to see her looking so good and BIG LOL

Love you Annie!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Kay, thanks so much for the update and to Diane for going back 16 pages to find Annies



thread. She is stunning and Im so happy to hear how well shes doing. I love the Russ and Annie stories...what a great hubbie and i love the name the kids came up with...too cute!!


----------



## AnnaC

OH WOW!!! Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful! Gorgeous and absolutely stunning too!!





She has far exceeded our hopes and that is all down to you Kay and to Rusty. Love the way he spends so much time with her - and her new name as well. LOL!!

Thank you so much for the update, am looking forward to seeing the pictures after the photoshoot.

Continued prayers for Russ.


----------



## Helicopter

I often think about Annie and wonder how she is doing...but was afraid to ask. It's wonderful to see her looking so well and so absolutely stunning. Beautiful, beautiful girl.....big girl now.



Thanks for the update.


----------



## kaykay

I just wish you all could come see her in person. We need an Annie get together. She has the best little personality. Russ and I are so greatful for Annies army. Its a blessing every day to see her growing up.


----------

